# VB 2013 Information & Adoration Thread ---CLOSED---



## DisDaydreamer

THIS THREAD HAS BEEN CLOSED.  PLEASE VISIT THE NEW THREAD HERE http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3215686

*Welcome!  This is the 2013 continuation of starbox's original thread of 2007.*



ATTENTION!...  Much of the content of this thread has been brought forward from past threads, so be aware prices and rates are likely to be out of date.  *Please *post or PM me any corrections or updates you may have or find.  Thanks.

*Past Threads...*
2012 - By DisDaydreamer - http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2843389
2011 - By backyardponder - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2610219
2010 - By DisDaydreamer - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2344361
2009 - By MiaSRN62 - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1969415
2008 - By DisDaydreamer - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1713110
2007 - By starbox - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1431524]

Contributors: starbox, MiaSRN62, mbhoxie, DisDaydreamer, Lisareniff, DVCconvert, Sorcerer's Dad, floridaFam, nzdisneymom, DisDaydreamer, backyardponder, Melynny, SabresFan, and lastly, by Caskbill who showed me how make these scrolling boxes years ago.

If you would like to add the Vero Beach Adoration Club Icon to your signature or as an avatar you can right click the image and copy or save it.





*Address & Phone*
Disney's Vero Beach Resort
9250 Island Grove Terrace
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 234-2000

Travel Links:
http://www.verobeach.com/
http://www.visitflorida.com/vero_beach

Want to learn to surf?  Here is a trip report by SabresFan about one place to do it.

*Roll Call.... 2013* 
  Post or PM me your stay dates.  Also, let me know what number stay this is for you.  I will put that number after your username.
	
	




		Code:
	

[B]2013[/B]
01/03 - 01/07 Pootle
01/13 - 01/17 bobbiwoz
01/16 - 01/19 ajkmom3 (3)

03/09 - 03/12 iloveokw
03/10 - 03/13 LadyKay (2)
03/18 - 03/21 RSHEALAND (2)
03/20 - 03/22 CarrianneB
03/26 - 04/02 IggyLans
03/28 - 04/04 ree123
03/30 - 04/04 Starr W. (4)
03/31 - 04/03 job09 (2)

04/05 - 04/12 dsanner106 (1)
04/06 - 04/08 sandieb (1)
04/06 - 04/08 MagicFan75
04/09 - 04/13 Pootle
04/20 - 04/27 rcs (1)
04/23 - boardwalkowner (8)
04/26 - 05/01 JMTStone

05/02 - 05/07 backyardponder (4)
05/07 - 05/10 tlynk (1)
05/09 - 05/11 n2mm (1)
05/10 - 05/13 mecllap (1)
05/22 - 05/25 tchrrx
05/23 - 05/30 mmmagic7754
05/25 - 06/01 PammyK

06/08 - 06/10 DVC jen
06/15 - 06/19 wigdoutdismom (3)
06/1/ - 06/22 stevescherer (1)
06/19 - 06/27 katdocnorf (2)
06/23 - 06/28 ddiva (6)
06/27 - 06/29 amurphy369 (1)

07/08 - 07/14 modisneychick (+)
07/13 - 07/20 Legomom

08/02 - 08/09 pennstr8r (1)
08/03 - 08/10 stacey6274 (1)
08/15 - 08/18 tjcat (1)
08/21 - 08/28 okw2012 (1)
08/27 - 08/30 laughinplace (1)
08/28 - 09/02 omalley1118 (2)

09/01 - 09/04 goofy4tink (1)

10/01 - 10/04 sehandiph (1)
10/06 - 10/10 dwelty
10/13 - 10/20 Hopefully (+)

11/23 - 11/27 Ottawacruiser (1)


One of the most frequently asked questions is "What should I request" so here a a few tips:

First, here is the layout (a few years old, the beach entry walk has been changed).






Ocean View Inn Room (OVIR)
These are all in the Main Inn building.  There are four floors and typically the higher the better for views.  It is possible to get an OVIR on either end of the building where you have an ocean view off to the side.  So you want to request and ocean FACING room.

I request the 4th floor first and then the second floor because you can take the lobby staircase to and from the 1st floor.  Sometimes waiting for the elevator is frustrating and it is nice to have an easy alternate route.

Villa Building Rooms
There are 3 Villa buildings (12, 14, & 15).  12 is on the north end of the resort, and 15 is on the south end of the resort.  These two buildings have fewer view obstructions of the ocean.  They are "U" shaped buildings and each floor has two "Dedicated" 2 bdrm units and four "Lock-Off" 2 bdrm units.  The Lock-Off units are also the 1 bdrm and studio units when locked off from each other.  You will notice below that the dedicated units (in blue) are at the end of the "U" and further away from the ocean with very limited likelyhood of viewing the ocean.  The Villa buildings are 3 stories and getting the 3rd floor is pretty critical in having an ocean view.  Building 14 has many more obstructions than the others.

Layout provided by Lisareniff





I prefer to make my request through the DVC site and member services.  Give them your name and reservation number, and your request.

https://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/member/contact/contactMemberServices?id=ContactMemberServicesPage  Not sure you can get to this page if you are not logged in.

They have been very (timely) responsive and email you back, so you have a written response you can refer to.  Remember... A request is just that and not a guarantee. 

New Link - by floridafam
Lookup for area restaurant inspection reports.
http://www.tcpalm.com/data/restaurant-inspections-database/?appSession=068261171569859

*VB FAQ Archive*


		Code:
	

[/COLOR]
How many rooms does VB have?
VB has 18 dedicated 2 BR's; 36 Lockoffs (each of which can be divided 
into a studio and a 1BR); 6 3BR Beach Cottages; and 112 Inn rooms.  

How do I get to Vero Beach?
Do you have to be a DVC member to stay there?

No you do not. You can make a reservation through a travel agent or by 
calling the resort. 

What is rack rate for the resort? 

2010 VB Rates (Provided by Emily921)
Value 1-1 to 2-11, 8-15 to 12-16
Regular 4-11 to 5-27
Summer 5-28 to 8-14
Peak 2-12 to 3-20
Holiday 3-21 to 4-10 & 12-17 to 12-31
Studio V $185, R $240, S $250 wkdy $265 wknd Juy 4,Peak $310 and Holiday $335.
Inn Std same as Studio
Inn Ocean View, V $205, R $295, S $300 wkdy $315 wknd, P $350, H $395.
1BR V $285, R $370, S $375 wkdy $390 wknd, P $460,
H $480.
2BR V $370, R $495, S $505 wkdy, $520 wknd, peak
$680 and H $720.
3 BR Beach Cottage - V $805, R $980, S $1000 wkdy
$1015 wknd, P $1100, H $1245

Tax is 11%. wkend included July 4th. 
What is the difference between an Inn Room and a Studio?
With an Inn room you'll get 2 queen beds and it is about 360 sq ft. You also
will have a small frig, wet bar, and microwave. Select corner Inn rooms are
slightly larger and L-shaped. So as you enter the room through the door, you
see a narrow walk space and the kitchenette is right there. As you turn the corner,
you have the main space with the beds. 

A studio is about 375 sq ft and also has a frig, wet bar and microwave. The 
difference is you will get one queen bed and one double sleeper sofa. So if 
only two people are staying in the room and sharing the bed, you can keep 
the sofa closed and allows more floor space. The Vero Beach studio room is 
the same shape as the OKW studio so the floor space is optimized in my opinion. 

Studios (particularily ground and 2st floor), don't offer much of a view. There 
is a lot of very lush tropical foilage surrounding the ground floor studio and 
larger villas. Ocean View Inn rooms are a reservation option. 

What does availiability typically look like?
Peak season at South Florida beaches is in the Spring, with March and April 
(Spring Break) being the most popular. Summer is typically not as difficult to 
reserve as Spring is. By calling at 7 months, you can likely get any week you 
want. I've had luck getting summer time calling only a few months prior.

What is the beach like?
The beach is on the "wild" side, with lots of waves and a pretty sharp drop off. 
Children should be closely supervised. 
Rob describes it here:
"It is not a big beach, but it is never crowded so size, in this case, doesn't matter. 
Vero beach is an ocean playground. The waves on most days are formiddable and 
great for boogie or surf boarding. 

The sand is brown and coarse, and gets hot in the summer. For me the hot sand is 
a sensory awakening and I find myself thinking... "yes, I really am here... ouch, 
damn that's hot... ow, ow, ow".

I love the ocean waves. VB receives the gulf stream flow so the water temps are 
pretty steady for much of the year. I like to think that sharks don't like waves and 
stay out further than I venture. I have never seen a shark at VB, but PamOKW 
posted a story about a shark bite incident at VB in 2006. Thanks, Pam. 

Jelly Fish? Hah.... VB has PORTUGESE MAN-O-WAR! Actually, I have been to 
VB almost all the months from March to November and only once have I 
encountered these slimey creatures of pain. Yes, I was stung. Not too bad though... 
just felt like a thousand bee stings.

There is never a problem finding a spot to set up beach camp at VB.

One real nice thing about the beach is the proximity to the Pool bar & grill, and 
your room. So If you have hankering for a Margarita or a hamburger, OR nature 
is suddenly calling (#2, you can do #1 in the ocean), your remedy is very close by. 
We typically will set up early in the morning and go back and forth between the 
pool, the room, and the beach throughout the day.

The beach doesn't have much in the way of shelling, but it does have turtle nests."

Is there a lifeguard on duty?
There are lifeguards at the pool at peak times, but not on the beach.

Is there internet service at the resort?
Yes. They currently have Wireless in the lobby and sitting areas of the main 
building. They also have a public access computer off of the lobby area. 
Cost is $9.95/30 minutes. 

What TV stations do they have in the rooms? (provided by Melynny)
WXEL ,WTVX, WPTV, ION, WFLX, WPBF, WTCE, WPEC, BRRMGC, UNIVISON,
WTCN, WVFL, WFGC, CSPAN, HSN, TVGN, TWC, IROG, QVC, LIFE, CNN, HLN,
SUN, ESPN, ESPN2, CSS, FX, USA, FNC, TNT, VH1, A&E, HIST, NIK, ANIMAL PLANET,
FOOD, TRAVEL, DISC, TLC, COM, TRUTV, DISNEY , AMC, TELEMUNDO, BET, MTV,
FSN, SPEED, VS. TCM, ABCFAM, SPIKE, OWN, E!, HGTV, GOLF, MSMBC, CMT,
OXYGEN, STYLE, GSN, HALLMARK, TOON, COMM, COMPRO, COMTV

What sort of activities does the resort offer? Is there a fee?
There are a number of planned recreational activities. Some have age-limits 
and/or fees. These include (but are not limited to):
Fishing Fundamentals (age 7+): 30.00/35.00
Lagoon Adventure (age 7-17): fee ???
Kayak Adventure (age 8+):40.00/45.00
Pelican Island Bike Tour (age 12+) 8.00/10.00
Seaside Chefs (age 4+) fee?????
Unbirthday Parties (age 4-12): No fee
Campfire (all ages): No fee - Monday/Wed/Fri/Sat nights
SnorkelEars: 30.00/35.00
Turtle Troop Adventure 20.00/25.00
Discovery Scuba: 30.00/35.00
Cel Painting: 10.00/15.00
Faux Gyataku Craft: 7.00/10.00
Sand Casting: 3.00/5.00
Tennis Lessons
30 min: 27.00/30.00
60 min: 50.00/55.00
Garden and Museum Tour: 15.00/20.00
Beginning Birding (seasonal): 8.00/10.00
Surf School: 90.00/95.00

What is the temperature like?
See the temperature chart below.


Is there a supervised kid's club?
There is a 3-hour 3DC Discovery Club for kids age 4-12 on Monday, 
Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday. Price is 35.00 per child for non-members 
and 30.00 for DVC members. Dinner and supervised activities are included and 
advance reservations are required.

What is availiable for rental at the resort?
There are a number of items availible for rental. Prices are as follows 
(DVC Member/Non-Member)
2 Chairs and Umbrella: 24.00/30.00
Umbrella: 10.00/12.00
Beach Chair: 7.00/9.00
Cushioned Lounge Chair: 9.00/12.00
2 Lounges and Umbrella: 28.00/36.00
Body Board: 9.00/12.00
Cabanas: 12.00/15.00
Bikes (hourly): 5.00/7.00
Bikes: 14.00/17.00
Tennis Racket: Complimentary/5.00
Miniature Golf Rental Equipment
Hourly: 1.00/2.00
Entire Stay: 5.00/7.00
Kayak (30 minutes): 20.00/25.00
Jet Ski (30 minutes): 55.00/60.00


What dining options exist at the resort?
VB offers more dining options than most Disney resorts: Shutters is a 
casual table service restaurant featuring American cuisine, fresh seafood, 
and a wood-brick oven. Character dining is offered Saturday morning, 
reservations are suggested. The Green Cabin Room offers specialty 
drinks, a light lunch and appetizer menu, and both indoor and outdoor 
dining areas. There is nightly entertainment. Sonya's is open select 
evening and features signature dining with steaks and seafood. Brunch 
is availiable on Sunday. Bleacher's offers pool-side counter service with
hot dogs, hamburgers, subs, and salads. Alcoholic speciality beverages 
are also offered. There is also the option of Inn Room Private Dining, 
including the option to pre-order breakfast with a selected delivery time. 
Prices seem to be on par with all Disney resorts in terms of CS,TS and 
Signature Dining experiences. The Disney Dining Experience card (DDE) 
is accepted at VB.
Please Note: The DDP is NOT accepted at VB  but the TIW card is. 
Menus: Shutters:[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero1.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero2.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero3.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero8.htm[/url] 

Does the resort do anything special for holidays?
4th of July is pretty cool. For a while, there were fireworks in Orchid just 
North of the resort. They were fantastic. There are also fireworks in 
Sebastian which you can watch from A1A.

VB throws a pool-party on New Year's Eve complete with party hats, 
noise-makers, live DJ, and guest appearances by the likes of Goofy, 
Chip, and Dale. There are family activities, dancing, and the night 
ends with the "Pool Drop" where at the stroke of midnight, everyone 
who wants to, jumps into the pool.

The resort always does something for most holidays. We really enjoy 
Halloween at the resort. They have costume contests, pumpkin carving 
contests, trick or treating, etc.

What are my dining/grocery options outside of the resort?
Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510. 
They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta 
dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the 
resort. 772-388-5151 .

The closest shopping is a short distance away.  Go North from the resort 
to the 1st light and turn left onto CR- 510.  Go 2.7 miles and Walgreens
will be on your left at the intersection of US-1.  If you want to go to Publix 
(groceries), make a right turn on US1 and Publix will be 1.6 miles ahead on 
your left.  As you head to Publix, on your right will be Hale Indian River Fruit
Stand.  Try their fresh-squeezed orange juice...yummy!

There is commercial strip in Vero Beach about 11 miles/20 min away. 
Includes just about everything you can think of - Super Walmart, Sams Club, 
Home Depot, Lowes, Best Buy, Circuit City, Sears, - complete mall. Plenty 
of places to spend money! The outlet malls are a few more miles past that 
out to the west.

There is also a Super Walmart in Sebastian approx 9 miles to the north, 
along with some smaller strip malls - Publix etc. Sebastian is a smaller city, 
home of Pelican Island, Capt Hirams restaurant and bar (think tables in the sand), 
Squid Lips restaurant. -


Dining Options in the area:

Lobster Shanty in Vero Beach ( [url]http://www.verobeachlobstershanty.com/[/url] )

Mamma Mia's: [url]http://www.mamamiaskitchen.net/[/url]

Mr. Manatee's in Vero Beach ( [url]http://www.planetvero.com/mrmanatees.htm[/url] ) 
also, I believe this is the main website for Mr Manatee's : 
( [url]http://www.mrmanatees.com/[/url] )
Capt Hiram's for lunch in Sebastian [url]http://www.hirams.com/[/url]

[url]http://www.riversidecafe.com/[/url] (Riverside Cafe)

Ozzie's Crabhouse 
6060 US Hwy. 1 South
Grant, FL 32949
(321) 724-0009 -----> what I read was "go for the food...not the decor". 
So I'm assuming this place is very casual ? But the food is supposed to be great. 


Waldo's at the Driftwood
3150 Ocean Drive 
Vero Beach, FL 32963-1954 
Phone: 772-231-0550 
Fax: 772-234-1981 
Website: [url]http://www.thedriftwoodresort.com/rest.html[/url] 


[url]http://www.bellanapoli-verobeach.com/[/url]


TOOJAYS : [url]http://www.toojays.com/locationsnew/...onlist_tc.html[/url]


Ay Jalisco Inc
1909 20th St, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 978-0661 (good Mexican food)

Outback Steakhouse
1475 Us Highway 1, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 567-5222 



Patio Restaurant
1103 Miracle Mile, Vero Beach, FL 
Tel: (772) 567-7215 
*************************************************************
PIZZA : 
Orchid Island Pizzeria right next to DVBR on the corner of A1A and 510. 
They serve a thin crust style pizzia with choice of lots of toppings, pasta 
dinners, and hot and cold subs. They will also deliver to the lobby of the
resort. 772-388-5151
[url]http://www.orchidislandpizzeria.com/[/url]



Nino's Italian Restaurant 
1006 Easter Lily Ln
Vero Beach, FL 32963 
Phone: (772) 231-9311
[url]http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/118.pdf[/url]
Note : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
No credit cards accepted 
All checks
Business hours
Sundays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 9 p.m. 
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m. 
Saturdays: 11 a.m. to 10 p.m.

Giorgio's New York Pizzeria 
955 17th St
Vero Beach, FL 32960 
Phone: (772) 778-3800
NOTE : Does NOT deliver to VB
Payment options
Visa 
Mastercard 
No checks accepted
Business hours
Mondays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Tuesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Wednesdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Thursdays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Fridays: 11 a.m. to 8:30 p.m. 
Saturdays: 5:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.
[url]http://www.verobeachbusinessdirector...uments/107.pdf[/url]


************************************************** 

Ocean Grill : 
[url]http://www.ocean-grill.com/index.php...WebPageID=7227[/url] (Ocean Grill)


Boardwalk Cafe & Ice Cream CO 4079 Ocean Drive
Vero Beach, FL 32963
Phone: (772) 234-9570

Apples Bakery & Ice Cream Parlor486 21st St
Vero Beach, FL 32960
(772) 567-5877


Squid Lips Grill : [url]http://www.squidlipsgrill.com/[/url] 

MoBay Grill in the Publix Plaza near Wal-Mart (Sebastian). A small 
Jamaican inspired restaurant. [url]http://www.mo-baygrill.com/[/url]


Tangos Restaurant---good for steak : 
[url]http://www.realpagessites.com/tangos...ant/page5.html[/url]

And not a steakhouse....but another cool sounding restaurant I'd like 
to add to the list :
[url]http://www.rjgators.com/[/url]

also some mentioned on this link :
[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1764324[/url]


************************************************** 
************************************************** 

Where Can I Get A Massage?
Massages are availiable on-site, but there are a few full-service 
spas in the area:

Studio Gabriel Full Service Salon and Spa
772 -234-8105
[url]http://www.studiogabriel.com/services.asp[/url]

Yulin's Day Spa:
[url]http://yulinsdayspa.com/index.php?ac...WebPageID=5761[/url]

What is there to do in the surrounding area?

Pelican Island National Wildlife Refuge [url]http://www.fws.gov/pelicanisland/[/url]

Sebastion Inlet State Park [url]http://www.floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/[/url]

Port Canaveral (where the Magic & Wonder dock) 
[url]http://www.portcanaveral.org/cruising/ships.php#disney[/url]

Kennedy Space Center [url]http://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/[/url]

Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge (a part of KSC) 
[url]http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/[/url]

The Manateer Observation Center [url]http://www.manateecenter.com/[/url]

Mckee Bonatinical Gardens (really cool) [url]http://www.mckeegarden.org/[/url]

Another place to check out..especially with Pirates of the Caribbean being 
so popular. It's maybe 15 minutes from the Vero Beach resort. Here's some more info :
[url]http://www.atocha1622.com/mclarty.htm:[/url]
Mc Clarty Treasure Museum
13180 Highway A1a
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 589-2147

Paleo Discoveries (paleodiscoveries.com).Fossil Hunting. 

************************************************** **************************************************

What are NoSeeUms and how do I deter them?
No-See-Ums are tiny insects, closely related to the mosquito, officially 
called Biting Midges. They only fly in temperatures over 70 degress, so 
they are more of a problem during summer months. They are most active 
during sunrise/sunset, so it is recommended that you keep your patio 
doors closed during these times. Common insect repellants (DEET) do 
not deter No-See-Ums. The best way to avoid them is to wear long 
pants/sleeves at sunrise and sunset. Products such as Cutter Advanced 
and Cactus Juice have been recommended by many VB veterans. 

How can I see sea turtles?
Sea turtle nesting and hatching season runs May-October. Most of the turtle
nesting takes place from June-August, and hatchlings emerge about 60 days 
after the nest is made. There are a number of night-time walks organized that 
allow small numbers of the public to view the nesting phase, but the hatchling 
phase is far too dangerous to view and there are no legal public walks to 
view hatchlings. If you would like to see a hatchling, there are morning 
"Turtle Troops" at the resort three times a week where the naturalist takes 
you to look at the nests. Once hatchlings begin emerging, it is not uncommon 
for there to be hatchlings that did not make it left behind, and you may get a 
chance to see one of those. 

If you are at Vero during nesting, there are various places to arrange for a 
turtle walk. First, the resort offers a turtle walk lottery on Wednesdays and 
Thursdays. Guests can place their room keys in a lottery at 10am, and enough 
keys are drawn to fill 20 slots on the tour. There is no charge, but space is very 
limited and the walk takes place on the beach @ the resort where there is about 
a 50% chance that you will see a turtle.

On Tuesdays, the Caribbean Conservation Corporation hosts a free turtle walk 
through Sebastian Inlet State Park. (321-985-4852)  You must reserve a spot 
ahead of time, and a total of 20 people are allowed on the beach. This takes
place in the Archie Carr National Wildlife Refuge, a few miles down from 
Disney's Vero Beach Resort and has a 80% success rate for finding and viewing turtles.

The Caribbean Conservation Corporation also sponsors an "Adopt-A-Turtle" 
program on Monday nights. There is a charge for this (I believe it is 20$ plus 
10$ for each additional person in the group). This also takes place in the 
Archie Carr Refuge and you must make reservations. Contact number is 1-800-678-7853.

I personally recommend one of the CCC walks, since you can make 
reservations ahead of time and have a much higher chance of seeing a turtle nesting. 


What sort of other ameneties are offered at Vero Beach?
Anchors A Weigh Fitness Center, Rub Dub's Massage, Blinker's Arcade, 
Nightly Live Music in the Green cabin Room, Hair Beading and Hair Wraps, 
Valet, Video Rentals, BBQ Grills, Steamer's Sauna 

Why are Vero Beach points cheaper than other resorts on the resale market? 
Should I just buy there to save money?
The most expensive annual dues make VB one of the most expenive locations to 
own over the long term. Mbhoxie breaks it down here:
"VB points tend to be cheaper for a number of reasons...

1. Dues are higher there than any other resort... Partially due to the remote 
location, and partially due to the fact that the place has been smacked by two
hurricanes and is heavily insured.

2. To some, the resort is in a fairly remote location, not known traditionally 
known as a resort/timeshare area.. You have to either drive or rent a car to 
get there. The surrounding towns have some activities but its not setup as a 
tourist area... Some people buy in with the expectaton of being entertained 
like they are at the parks... Not going to happen.

Bottom line.. NEVER buy points at a place that you don't intend to stay at... 
Bad business, and it will be stressful."

What's the address/phone number for the resort?
Disney's Vero Beach Resort (a DVC resort)
9250 Island Grove Ter
Vero Beach, FL 32963
(772) 234-2000


[U][COLOR="seagreen"][SIZE="4"][B]Resort - Basics[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR][/U]

[COLOR="seagreen"][SIZE="4"][B]Rooms[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
VB has 18 dedicated 2 BR's; 36 Lockoffs (each of which can be divided 
into a studio and a 1BR); 6 3BR Beach Cottages; and 112 Inn rooms.  
The Inn rooms designated as Garden View (vegetation and parking views)
and Ocean View.  (If you know how many Inn roms are in each category
please let me know)  

There are a total of 10 buildings with rooms.  The 6 3BR Beach Cottages, 
the Inn, and 3 other buildings, each containing 6 dedicated 2BRs, 
and 12 Lockoffs.  The studios are part of a lockoff and are in these 3 buildings.

VB is a very small resort.  Everything is a very, very easy walk.

[COLOR="seagreen"][SIZE="4"][B]Parking[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
There is under-building parking under the Inn and the 3 buildings with 
the 2BRs and lockoffs.  There are small parking lots next to the buildings.
There is not parking next to the 3BR Beach Cottages but there is adequate
Parking in the other locations.  Overflow parking is available across 
Highway A1A which is connected to the resort via an underground
Passage.

[COLOR="SeaGreen"][SIZE="4"][B]Transportation[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
Many folks ask if Disney provides transportation, like the Disney Magic
Express.  The answer is no.
You can arrange transportation using one of the VB transportation companies
but you will probably find it to be very expensive.  Aditionally, the resort
is very small and almost everybody wants to go see some of the sights
or go to off-site restaurants.  For these reasons everybody recommends
having a car.  OK, I suppose there is someone out there who doesnt!
Most folks fly into Orlando (95 miles).  Other options are North
Palm Beach (81 miles), Sanford (114 miles), Fort Lauderdale (130 miles).
[COLOR="SeaGreen"][SIZE="4"][B]Availability[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
Peak season at South Florida beaches is in the Spring, with March and April 
(Spring Break) being the most popular. Summer is typically not as difficult to 
reserve as Spring is. By calling at 7 months, you can likely get any week you 
want. Although I havent been to VB over the Christmas/New Years
holidays, I assume getting a room might be tough&call right at the 7 month
timeframe.  If VB is your home resort, you should not have trouble calling at 
11 months.


*Restaurants and Lounge*


		Code:
	

VB offers more dining options than most Disney resorts: Shutters is a 
casual table service restaurant featuring American cuisine, fresh seafood, 
and a wood-brick oven. Character dining is offered Saturday morning, 
reservations are suggested. 
The Green Cabin Room offers specialty 
drinks, a light lunch and appetizer menu, and both indoor and outdoor 
dining areas. There is nightly entertainment (Actually I think the 
entertainment is Wednesday  Sunday.  Let me know if you know). 
Sonya's is open select evening and features signature dining with 
steaks and seafood. 
Brunch is availiable on Sunday. Bleacher's offers pool-side counter service 
with hot dogs, hamburgers, subs, and salads. Alcoholic speciality beverages 
are also offered. 
There is also the option of Inn Room Private Dining, 
including the option to pre-order breakfast with a selected delivery time. 
Prices seem to be on par with all Disney resorts in terms of  counter
service, table service, and Signature Dining experiences. 
Please Note: The DDP is NOT accepted at VB  but the TIW card is. 
Menus: Shutters:[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero1.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero2.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero3.htm[/url]
[url]http://www.allearsnet.com/menu/menu_vero8.htm[/url]



*Rentals*


		Code:
	

There are a number of items available for rental. Prices are as follows 
(NEED TO VERIFY)
(DVC Member/Non-Member)
2 Chairs and Umbrella: 24.00/30.00
Umbrella: 10.00/12.00
Beach Chair: 7.00/9.00
Cushioned Lounge Chair: 9.00/12.00
2 Lounges and Umbrella: 28.00/36.00
Body Board: 9.00/12.00
Cabanas: 12.00/15.00
Bikes (hourly): 5.00/7.00
Bikes: 14.00/17.00
Tennis Racket: Complimentary/5.00
Miniature Golf Rental Equipment
Hourly: 1.00/2.00
Entire Stay: 5.00/7.00
Kayak (30 minutes): 20.00/25.00
Jet Ski (30 minutes): 55.00/60.00




*Spa  Other Services*


		Code:
	

Disney Signature Package: $435. Signature VichyTreatment, Signature Massage and Signature Facial or Signature Mani Pedi.

Citrus Package $180 Citrus Vichy Shower scrub, 50 min Aroma Therapy Massage, or your choice of Facial (excludes Signature Facial).

Tropical Package $180 Same as Citrus only with Tropical...
cost in dollars 
15 mi 25 min 30/35 min 50 min 80 min
Massage 
Signature Massage 175
Hot Stone 125 165
Swedish Relaxation 105 145
Personalized Aromatherapy 115 155
Pressure Release 120 160
Maternity 110 150
Couples Price varies with selected treatment 
Verandah Chair 45 
Facials 
Signature Facial 165
Coconut Hydrating 105 
Blueberry Soy Firming 105 
Strawberry Rhubarb Replenishing 105 
Aloe Mint Soothing 105 
Citrus C Deep Cleansing 105 
A LA Carte 
Lip Exfoiliation and voluminzing 25 
Soothing eye treatment 30 
Vichy Shower Treatments 
Signature Vichy Treatment 165
Tropical Vichy Shower scrub 85 
Citrus Vichy Shower scrub 85 
Body Therapies 
Mango Enzyme Exfoilating Wrap 75 
Cucumber Mint Hydrating Wrap 75 
Hand and Foot Treatments 
Signature Spa Manicure 75 
Signature Spa Pedicure 95
Traditions Manicure 45 
Traditions Pedicure 45 
Traditions Mani-Pedi Combo 100
add French to mani or pedi for 10.00 
Tween Services 
Clean Tween Facial 65 
Calming Massage 65 
Ice Cream Manicure 35 
Ice Cream Pedicure 45


*Resort Document Scans*


		Code:
	

[B]Area Restaurants[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_2.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_3.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/AreaRestaurants_Page_4.jpg[/url]

[B]Daily Activity Sheets[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/Daily_Activities_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/Daily_Activities_Page_2.jpg[/url]

[B]Massage Information[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/MassageInfomation.jpg[/url]

[B]Room Service Menu[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/RoomServiceMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/RoomServiceMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[B]
Shutters Menu for Breakfast[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersBreakfastMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersBreakfastMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]

[B]Lunch[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersLunchMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersLunchMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[B]
Dinner[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersDinnerMenu_Page_1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/ShuttersDinnerMenu_Page_2.jpg[/url]

[B]Dinner at Upscale Sonya's[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SonyasMenu.jpg[/url]

[B]Special Member pricing[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SpecialMemberPrivileges.jpg[/url]
[B]
Map of Surrounding area and interests[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SurroundingAreaMap_Page_2.jpg[/url]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/SurroundingAreaMap_Page_1.jpg[/url]
[B]VB resort map[/B]
[url]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/VBMap.jpg[/url]



*Average Temps*





*Click to enlarge photos*


----------



## DisDaydreamer

So, how about we get some new and fresh pics of the resort.  That would be a good new start.  Help me out here.....


----------



## mmmagic7754

Thanks for taking over the Vero thread Daydreamer!! We love vero and have a trip planned for May 2013


----------



## Starr W.

Hello

Gearing up for our 4th visit to VB! We will be there 3/30-4/4


----------



## backyardponder

Wow Rob,  thanks for being willing to do this a 4th time!  You are awsome!

John


----------



## dreamlinda

Thanks Rob!!!!!  We leave Monday for our next VB visit, 11/19-11/28.  Sunshine here we come!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you, Rob!

When I go in January, I'm bringing my friend again.  She's from the Jersey shore and has been shut out of her house.  She probably can't return home for 4-6 months. That's the window they've given her.  Being near the ocean doesn't mean the same thing it once did.  She's determined to take this vacation, 4 nights at VB, then 5 nights at WDW.


----------



## Poppins2000

We are going on our 3rd weekend trip to Vero this year - love that place! We arrive on Black Friday and check out on Sunday.  Only a 3 hour drive for us so we can go when there is availability.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Here right now.  WINDY.  But beautiful.

We were hoping to do a dolphin watch, but the one we had planned on is no longer in business.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

We have done the Eco Tour at the Environmental Learning Center that is right down the road.


----------



## mom_rules

3DisneyKids said:


> Here right now.  WINDY.  But beautiful.
> 
> We were hoping to do a dolphin watch, but the one we had planned on is no longer in business.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> We have done the Eco Tour at the Environmental Learning Center that is right down the road.



Let me know what you think of the Eco Tour-we looked at that also.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Poppins2000 said:


> We are going on our 3rd weekend trip to Vero this year - love that place! We arrive on Black Friday and check out on Sunday.  Only a 3 hour drive for us so we can go when there is availability.  Can't wait!!!



Made me figure that one out, but I got you on the Roll Call


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Bump


----------



## vacationer1954

We are currently booked at VWL for February 10-15 and toying with the idea of switching to VB. We've never been to VB. We verified availability this morning. (5 units are available for those dates, so limited availability.) I like the idea but couldn't sell my husband on the idea, so I'm hoping some of VB's greatest fans can help me convince him. 

I remember hanging out at Indialantic beach as a teenager, and I think I'll be happy just being able to walk the beach a bit every day. We won't be swimming, kayaking, scuba diving, cycling, fishing, golfing, or doing yoga. We're not active people. We are avid readers, especially on vacation, so I could imagine sitting out on the deck (?) and reading, but I wonder about five full days of doing nothing but reading. (My husband says he is at least that far behind in the books he's purchased and pre-ordered, though.) I know we could spend a full day at the space center. It's been over twenty years since we've been there. There's a chance we could take a drive down to Hollywood to visit family, one day. 

So what else would we "do"? What kind of things are there to do around there that would appeal, specifically, to people who like Spaceship Earth, the Great Movie Ride, Mickey's Philharmagic, and the Kilimanjaro Safaris? We'd be losing 20 DVC points with the change (we've passed the 100% banking deadline yesterday, and already banked 50%) so it really would need to be worthwhile.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

vacationer1954 said:


> We are currently booked at VWL for February 10-15 and toying with the idea of switching to VB. We've never been to VB. We verified availability this morning. (5 units are available for those dates, so limited availability.) I like the idea but couldn't sell my husband on the idea, so I'm hoping some of VB's greatest fans can help me convince him.
> 
> I remember hanging out at Indialantic beach as a teenager, and I think I'll be happy just being able to walk the beach a bit every day. We won't be swimming, kayaking, scuba diving, cycling, fishing, golfing, or doing yoga. We're not active people. We are avid readers, especially on vacation, so I could imagine sitting out on the deck (?) and reading, but I wonder about five full days of doing nothing but reading. (My husband says he is at least that far behind in the books he's purchased and pre-ordered, though.) I know we could spend a full day at the space center. It's been over twenty years since we've been there. There's a chance we could take a drive down to Hollywood to visit family, one day.
> 
> So what else would we "do"? What kind of things are there to do around there that would appeal, specifically, to people who like Spaceship Earth, the Great Movie Ride, Mickey's Philharmagic, and the Kilimanjaro Safaris? We'd be losing 20 DVC points with the change (we've passed the 100% banking deadline yesterday, and already banked 50%) so it really would need to be worthwhile.



As much as I love VB, I can't encourage you to go there in February.  Most of what you can do is outdoor related.  The average high in February is 75.  That means the highs you find could easily be in the 80s or in the 50s for days.  Walking the beach is most fun at dawn or at night when it naturally will be colder. When the sun is up the winds really pick up and not fun on the beach.  Making this switch would be roll of the dice, and having convinced your hubby to try it is potentially a "Never go there again" result. Sorry I'm not helping, but it is JMHO you should keep your VWL ressies (in this case).


----------



## dreamlinda

vacationer1954 said:


> We are currently booked at VWL for February 10-15 and toying with the idea of switching to VB. We've never been to VB. We verified availability this morning. (5 units are available for those dates, so limited availability.) I like the idea but couldn't sell my husband on the idea, so I'm hoping some of VB's greatest fans can help me convince him.
> 
> I remember hanging out at Indialantic beach as a teenager, and I think I'll be happy just being able to walk the beach a bit every day. We won't be swimming, kayaking, scuba diving, cycling, fishing, golfing, or doing yoga. We're not active people. We are avid readers, especially on vacation, so I could imagine sitting out on the deck (?) and reading, but I wonder about five full days of doing nothing but reading. (My husband says he is at least that far behind in the books he's purchased and pre-ordered, though.) I know we could spend a full day at the space center. It's been over twenty years since we've been there. There's a chance we could take a drive down to Hollywood to visit family, one day.
> 
> So what else would we "do"? What kind of things are there to do around there that would appeal, specifically, to people who like Spaceship Earth, the Great Movie Ride, Mickey's Philharmagic, and the Kilimanjaro Safaris? We'd be losing 20 DVC points with the change (we've passed the 100% banking deadline yesterday, and already banked 50%) so it really would need to be worthwhile.



I concur with Rob.  We love this area and were there over Thanksgiving, but the days are so short that you will be spending a fair amount of evening time in your room, sunset has come and gone by 6pm, and while there are restaurants in the area that are worth going to, I find the longer summer hours that include the ocean view dinners much more enjoyable.  We did enjoy the spa - Brenda made our cares flow away!!


----------



## jaygalterio

My wife and I are going for our first Vero Beach visit 12/22 - 12/26.

We don't really plan to do much outside, since I expect the weather will be a little on the cold side. But that's okay, we chose this visit as a relaxing trip.

What I am wondering is what the dining options might be like for Christmas Eve and Christmas dinner.

We plan to cook at least one of those meals in the room (we have a 1B), but not sure if I should be worrying about availability. 

We plan to hit the WalMart on the way into town, so the worst that can happen is one more meal in the room.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## n2mm

Great information, tks.

We are going May 9-11 and wanted to know, do you call and make reservations for Shutters (Thurs. Buffet).  If so, do you call the resort directly or can you make them through DVC.  How far out should I make them?  We are a party of 6.  This is our first time staying there.  We are combining Vero w/ WDW.  I am within our 180 day window now, so not sure if I'm suppose to call and make an ADR.


----------



## bobbiwoz

n2mm said:


> Great information, tks.
> 
> We are going May 9-11 and wanted to know, do you call and make reservations for Shutters (Thurs. Buffet).  If so, do you call the resort directly or can you make them through DVC.  How far out should I make them?  We are a party of 6.  This is our first time staying there.  We are combining Vero w/ WDW.  I am within our 180 day window now, so not sure if I'm suppose to call and make an ADR.



I've only wanted to book the character meals and have always called the resort directly about a week or two ahead of time.


----------



## Pete W.

n2mm said:


> Great information, tks.
> 
> We are going May 9-11 and wanted to know, do you call and make reservations for Shutters (Thurs. Buffet).  If so, do you call the resort directly or can you make them through DVC.  How far out should I make them?  We are a party of 6.  This is our first time staying there.  We are combining Vero w/ WDW.  I am within our 180 day window now, so not sure if I'm suppose to call and make an ADR.



We will be there for Easter next year and I called member Services at the 180 day window to reserve Easter brunch and had no problem.  When I called the resort directly they said they couldn't book that far ahead, so I'd go with Member Services.


----------



## n2mm

Pete W. said:


> We will be there for Easter next year and I called member Services at the 180 day window to reserve Easter brunch and had no problem.  When I called the resort directly they said they couldn't book that far ahead, so I'd go with Member Services.



Thanks, I didn't realize I could make reservations at Vero through MS.  I will try to do that this week.


----------



## mmmagic7754

Would love some updated menus from Vero!!


----------



## floridafam

I wonder why they decided to discontinue room service? The CM I spoke with said the lunch menu has been expanded at the GCR since Shutters no longer serves lunch.  The current issue of Disney Files seems to say Shutters is only open for dinner but they are open daily for breakfast.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Bump!


----------



## Starr W.

Bump


----------



## katdocnorf

We will be going back again June 19-27, 2013.
Can hardly wait. Went for the first time 2 years ago (even though we have owned there since 2000) and positively loved it. 

Tried to get 2 BR for our whole stay but the last two nights were not available so we will be splitting up and staying in 2-Inn Rooms our last two nights.


----------



## backyardponder

Bump!  Happy New Year everybody.


----------



## Pootle

I'll be there next week  - and I don't care too much what the weather will be like. 1/3/13 to 1/7.  And I'll be there again in April: 4/9 to 4/13. I think I must have had about 20 visits during my membership.


----------



## ajkmom3

Headed to Vero 1/16 with DH, DS13, DD 9 & DS 5

Looking at activites and see that the age for the craft time is 6-12.  When we were there in 2011, DS who was 3 at the time able to do craft time then. The younger 2 loved it while older DS & DH went to Daytona 500.  Does anyone know if strict about age or not? 

If they are, I guess we'll find something else to do, but the craft time is one of the things the kids were looking forward to.

Thanks!


----------



## dreamlinda

ajkmom3 said:


> Headed to Vero 1/16 with DH, DS13, DD 9 & DS 5
> 
> Looking at activites and see that the age for the craft time is 6-12.  When we were there in 2011, DS who was 3 at the time able to do craft time then. The younger 2 loved it while older DS & DH went to Daytona 500.  Does anyone know if strict about age or not?
> 
> If they are, I guess we'll find something else to do, but the craft time is one of the things the kids were looking forward to.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm no expert, but I would say just go.  Your youngest is near the 6 year mark and will be with an older sibling.  Not saying you should lie, but hope that reason will outweigh a few months.  Also, can't believe this will be a busy time at the resort so that may help.


----------



## pennst8r

Just booked our first VB stay for August.


----------



## ajkmom3

Thanks dreamlinda!  I was thinking I'd just try it.  Let cm tell my 5-1/2 year old that he can't do craft.


----------



## dsanner106

We will be making our first stay at Vero April 5-12 2013
   dsanner106


----------



## MikeNY

Does anyone know what condition the beach at VB is in?  We were there in December 2011 and there was relatively no beach below an 8 foot cliff due to erosion.  Also heard from some Floridians that the coastline in that area took a beating during hurricane Sandy.  Would appreciate hearing from anyone who might know first hand!  Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Legomom

Hi All, 

we will be staying at Vero for the first time July 13 - 20. 

it will be me, hubby and 2 sons, ages 10 and 16. 

I am hoping for a nice relaxing vacation with no park storming this time. 

I also hope that there are activiies that the kids can go do while hubby and i sit on the beach and do nothing!

I look forward to reading through all this info to figure out what to book ahead of time and what to hold off on. 

thanks all!


----------



## goofy4tink

We're looking forward to our first VB stay in early Sept (1-4), then over to BWV for a few nights.
Never stayed at VB before. It will just be my dh and myself...so we'll only need a studio or regular room. Is one preferable to the other?? It would be nice to have breakfast and some light lunches in our room, but nothing that needs 'cooking'. I can't decide which one I want to book...the studio or the inn room.
Any thoughts??


----------



## bobbiwoz

goofy4tink said:


> We're looking forward to our first VB stay in early Sept (1-4), then over to BWV for a few nights.
> Never stayed at VB before. It will just be my dh and myself...so we'll only need a studio or regular room. Is one preferable to the other?? It would be nice to have breakfast and some light lunches in our room, but nothing that needs 'cooking'. I can't decide which one I want to book...the studio or the inn room.
> Any thoughts??



Even DH, who likes rooms with 1 bed and sleeper sofa, prefers OVIRs with the 2 queen beds over the studios with the 1 queen & the sofa.  We like the ocean view.  There's the little kitchenette in both.  I've 4 nights in an OVIR coming up in just about 10 days, after the MC!


----------



## dreamlinda

goofy4tink said:


> We're looking forward to our first VB stay in early Sept (1-4), then over to BWV for a few nights.
> Never stayed at VB before. It will just be my dh and myself...so we'll only need a studio or regular room. Is one preferable to the other?? It would be nice to have breakfast and some light lunches in our room, but nothing that needs 'cooking'. I can't decide which one I want to book...the studio or the inn room.
> Any thoughts??



I agree with Bobbi - dh and I very much prefer the ocean view inn rooms to the studios, which depending on the location can seem very dark inside.  And, a guaranteed ocean view is so great!!  There are (or at least were) two OVIR's with king beds, but we do not request them any longer because the balconies on these rooms have a solid wall which blocks the view unless your standing up.  Whichever way you go, have a great time ~ we always do!


----------



## goofy4tink

Ahhhh, thanks for the info. I didn't realize there was a kitchenette in the OVIRs!!! This is a whole new thing for me!!! Thrilled and very excited about staying here. Looks like I'll be booking a room at the inn!!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

pennst8r said:


> Just booked our first VB stay for August.



Dates?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

goofy4tink said:


> We're looking forward to our first VB stay in early Sept (1-4), then over to BWV for a few nights.
> Never stayed at VB before. It will just be my dh and myself...so we'll only need a studio or regular room. Is one preferable to the other?? It would be nice to have breakfast and some light lunches in our room, but nothing that needs 'cooking'. I can't decide which one I want to book...the studio or the inn room.
> Any thoughts??



I have to concur with Bobbi & Linda.  At least your first few stays need to be an ocean view room.  It is so relaxing and soothing to see and hear the surf.  And the sunrises right from your balcony.

Let me demonstrate...


----------



## goofy4tink

DisDaydreamer said:


> I have to concur with Bobbi & Linda.  At least your first few stays need to be an ocean view room.  It is so relaxing and soothing to see and hear the surf.  And the sunrises right from your balcony.
> 
> Let me demonstrate...


Okay, okay....I'm booking the OVIR!!! That will pretty much be my view from my dad/step-mom's condo in Pompano Beach in a few weeks!!! I love that view. So will be booking it at VB as well.
Thanks guys!!


----------



## tchrrx

We will be heading to Vero Beach in May for 2 days before our Disney cruise.  

-  We will be renting a car at MCO.  Any hints/tips for the drive?  (Or for renting a car since it's our first time to do that?)
-  What is your favorite place to eat, and do I need to make reservations?  If so, then when?
-  Since we will only be there for two days, what are your 'do not miss this' activities?  
-  How easy is it to get around town?  I know we'll definitely want to stop at a grocery store to pick up a few things.
-   Am I going to need to pack beach towels or are there plenty of towels in the room?  We are going to have so much luggage already for the cruise, that I hate to take up more space if I don't have to.  If needed, I can probably grab some old towels from home that we can throw out at the end of the trip.


----------



## PammyK

tchrrx said:


> We will be heading to Vero Beach in May for 2 days before our Disney cruise.
> 
> -  We will be renting a car at MCO.  Any hints/tips for the drive?  (Or for renting a car since it's our first time to do that?)
> -  What is your favorite place to eat, and do I need to make reservations?  If so, then when?
> -  Since we will only be there for two days, what are your 'do not miss this' activities?
> -  How easy is it to get around town?  I know we'll definitely want to stop at a grocery store to pick up a few things.
> -   Am I going to need to pack beach towels or are there plenty of towels in the room?  We are going to have so much luggage already for the cruise, that I hate to take up more space if I don't have to.  If needed, I can probably grab some old towels from home that we can throw out at the end of the trip.




The drive from MCO to Vero is pretty straightforward, just follow the standard directions and you should be fine.
For dining we usually hit Squid Lips or the Sand Bar at Captain Hiram's at least once during our visits to Vero.  The Sand Bar often has live music in the evenings so it can be a lot of fun and will keep the kiddos entertained while you are enjoying dinner.  If you like breakfast out, our favorite place is Country Eggs and Ham on US1.  And of course you also have Shutters, Sonyas, Bleachers and the Green Cabin Room right at the resort.  
With only 2 days, I suggest simply relaxing and enjoying the beach and pool at the resort.  However, if you want to explore the area, I recommend McKee Gardens and the Mel Fisher Treasure Museum as some fun, budget friendly options.  
For groceries, there is a Publix located at the intersection of 512 and 510, right on the way to the resort, where we usually stop to pick up any items that we need.  No liquor store though so if you are looking for any alcoholic beverages besides beer and wine you'll want to stop elsewhere.  There is another Publix on US1 that has a small liquor store in the same strip.  It is about a mile north of the Wabasso Causeway.  Remember not to overdo it with the groceries since you will not be able to bring any opened food items onto the ship.  
While I prefer to bring my own beach towels (which is easier for me since I'm only about 1.5 hours from the resort), you will have sufficient beach towels in your room/villa.  In a studio, inn room or 1BR you'll have 4 beach/pool towels.  More in a 2BR or a Beach Cottage.  If they get icky, you can visit Ebb & Flo's to trade them in for fresh towels.
Also, don't forget to check out the first post in this thread.  It is choc-a-block full of great information about the resort and local area thanks to DisDaydreamer, his predecessors and all the contributors.


----------



## KerriL

We are excited to be going to Vero Beach this August  2nd trip for me...1st with the family.  August 15-19 2013 in a 1-bedroom.  Celebrating the adoption of our little one!!  Then 10 nights @ WDW.


----------



## tillerrw

tchrrx said:


> We will be heading to Vero Beach in May for 2 days before our Disney cruise.
> 
> -  We will be renting a car at MCO.  Any hints/tips for the drive?  (Or for renting a car since it's our first time to do that?)
> -  What is your favorite place to eat, and do I need to make reservations?  If so, then when?
> -  Since we will only be there for two days, what are your 'do not miss this' activities?
> -  How easy is it to get around town?  I know we'll definitely want to stop at a grocery store to pick up a few things.
> -   Am I going to need to pack beach towels or are there plenty of towels in the room?  We are going to have so much luggage already for the cruise, that I hate to take up more space if I don't have to.  If needed, I can probably grab some old towels from home that we can throw out at the end of the trip.



We went for our first trip last April.  It was DW and I.  We rented a car at MCO.  Here's what we did and it worked great.
Rented a car through Priceline name your own price.  I booked a car through Priceline or Travelocity without having to give a credit card first.  Then about a week before the trip I did the name your own price to try and save some money.  We saved about $100.  I've rented cars through the Priceline name your own price many times and never had a problem.​We stopped by the Disney Cruise Line port on our way out of town and took some pictures of the ships.  Then we stopped in Cocoa Beach and visited Ron Jon's Surf Shop.​Since you only have two days at Vero Beach I would get there as soon as possible and don't worry too much about leaving.  It's a great resort to spend time at.​Round Island Riverside Park is a must do as far as we are concerned if you want to see manatees in the wild.  It's a small yet very nice park where you can easily see manatees swimming round.​


----------



## Dman67

Great thread!  Looking forward to our first stay at VB in July 2013.


----------



## pennst8r

Has anyone done any fishing while at VB?  DH and DSs loved the excursions at HHI.  Just wondering if VB offered them as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Derek king

Hey,

I'm new to these boards and tried to search the previous threads but couldn't fine much on this.  planning to maybe go to vero beach resort in april with my wife and 18 month old.  Will there be much for him to do there?
I saw the current activities list and doesn't seem like much for under 3.
is there a play area? playground?  Also can kiddies that aren't potty trained use any of the pool/water areas?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## job09

Roll Call, we are going down March 31st to April 3rd after Disney Cruise.  We are owners at VB and this is our 2nd trip.


----------



## KPlanck

tchrrx said:
			
		

> We will be heading to Vero Beach in May for 2 days before our Disney cruise.
> 
> -  We will be renting a car at MCO.  Any hints/tips for the drive?  (Or for renting a car since it's our first time to do that?)
> -  What is your favorite place to eat, and do I need to make reservations?  If so, then when?
> -  Since we will only be there for two days, what are your 'do not miss this' activities?
> -  How easy is it to get around town?  I know we'll definitely want to stop at a grocery store to pick up a few things.
> -   Am I going to need to pack beach towels or are there plenty of towels in the room?  We are going to have so much luggage already for the cruise, that I hate to take up more space if I don't have to.  If needed, I can probably grab some old towels from home that we can throw out at the end of the trip.



Hi there! First, unless you plan to eat right at the resort you need a car to get anyplace... Nothing decent is within walking distance from VBR. If you like fish/seafood try Squid Lips in Sebastian, which is just north. The place is on a pier and looks like a dive but the food is absolutely incredible. We eat there every time we go to VB. no reservations needed. The resort is not in town, so again, a rental car makes life much easier. You do not need to pack any beach towels, the resort provides towels for the beach and of course there are towels at the pool. Our last trip there was for a week this past June for our anniversary, and while there we renewed our wedding vows on the beach. Most definitely an amazing trip! Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## RSHEALAND

Heading to VB March 18 - 21 for our 2nd stay


----------



## DisDaydreamer

job09 said:


> Roll Call, we are going down March 31st to April 3rd after Disney Cruise.  We are owners at VB and this is our 2nd trip.



Got you on the roll call. RSHEALAND too.


----------



## rcs

Need a break from the theme park vacations, so I'm headed down to VB for the first time 4/20-27 with wife, kids and SOs, and grand son. Wondering how the beach is looking after the storms and if it's suitable for (and has room for) sand castles?


----------



## jaygalterio

My wife and I were just there over Christmas.

Beach was fine, with plenty of space to relax and play. Sand wasn't as soft as on the gulf, but still nothing to complain about.

Being that it was winter, the beach wasn't really very crowded. But I guess closer to the summer it can get busier.

The surf was pretty close to the "cliff" (about 40 feet or so most of the time). But the beach was also pretty wide. From both extents of the resort plus a little bit of the open space between the neighboring resorts.


----------



## PammyK

My friends were there last weekend and made a sand sea turtle on the beach.  So depending on the time of day/tides there is the possibility for sand sculptures.    

Of course, if you're visiting during sea turtle nesting season, please be sure to topple your sand castle before leaving the beach so as not to disturb a nesting female's journey up the sand later that night.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Ate in Mulligan's in VB last night!  Great food!   We ate outside and a gas campfire and the sound of the waves made great atmosphere too!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hot tub is closed this week because it's being made HA.

Weather has been great for the pool, at first I was disappointed that I was here when the work was being done, but, well, I am glad the HA issue is being addressed.

Staff is great.  Called to find out where to take trash...was told that they would pick it up, I said, "no,lease tell me."  The reply was that they would come, they were glad to do it.  I now know it is in the garage, but still, it WAS nice to have it picked up!  

Bobbi


----------



## bobbiwoz

We bought 1/8th bushel of Honeybelles at Hale groves yesterday...absolutely delicious, juicy fruit!  Plant City strawberries, bananas, and honeybelles make a wonderful fruit salad!


----------



## CruznLexi

We have gone 3 times all pre cruise and plan to go again in Oct. it is wonderful precruise stay Nd very easy to get to PC or even Miami where our cruise will sell out of. It is relaxing we just tend to hangout at the pool and play mini golf. They do have a great seafood buffett and character breakfast the buffett is on Thursday night and Sat for the characters.


----------



## Mahusky

[IMG said:
			
		

> http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/IMG_0102.jpg[/IMG]



Rob,
Thanks for starting the thread for 2013.  Going to miss the pictures above in 2013...  going to Aulani as a trade off.

Dave
Aka: Mahusky


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Mahusky said:


> Rob,
> Thanks for starting the thread for 2013.  Going to miss the pictures above in 2013...  going to Aulani as a trade off.
> 
> Dave
> Aka: Mahusky



Excellent trade-off, Dave. I hope you have a fantastic time.


----------



## goofy4tink

I have to wait a few weeks before I can switch from BWV to VB...my 7 month window opens then. So....should I be overly concerned about not being able to get what I want at VB?? Hoping that Sept 1 isn't going to be overly busy and I can get my four nights there....really looking forward to it!!! Very excited. Besides, I don't think my dh is going to be happy if I tell him he has to spend an entire week at WDW!!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

goofy4tink said:


> I have to wait a few weeks before I can switch from BWV to VB...my 7 month window opens then. So....should I be overly concerned about not being able to get what I want at VB?? Hoping that Sept 1 isn't going to be overly busy and I can get my four nights there....really looking forward to it!!! Very excited. Besides, I don't think my dh is going to be happy if I tell him he has to spend an entire week at WDW!!!!



Hmmm... Sure would like to say don't be worried, but that is Labor Day weekend and considered by many to be the last opportunity to hit the beach for the summer.  I wish you good luck.  If you have the points you should walk it through, meaning reserve the full week before including your first day of your stay as the last day of the reservation, then call the next day and cancel the first day and add the next day, and so on.  If you are successful cancel the remaining days you don't really want.  I'm assuming this is still allowed.

Edit:  Just realized you're  mod w/43k posts.  I'm probably not enlightening you to anything new.


----------



## wovenwonder

We will arrive at VBR next weekend for our very first stay!  Traveling from MCO to VBR how much $$ should we prepare to have for tolls?


----------



## jaygalterio

We just drove from Vero Beach back to Orlando this past December.

We used our Sunpass and these are the charges and locations on our invoice:
Curry Ford lane ($0.82)
Bee LIne lane ($0.87)
PINE HILLS (M) ($1.09)
CONWAY (M) ($1.09)
DALLAS (M) ($0.75)

We got off the Bee Line just before the airport and headed north, so the last three charges may not apply to you. But I think there is another charge just before the airport.

In January we drove from Disneyworld to the cruise port, which is pretty close to the route you will probably take. 

EASTBOUND:
Beeline West ($0.50)
Airport lane ($1.00)
Bee LIne lane ($1.50)

WESTBOUND:
Beeline West ($0.50)
Airport lane ($1.00)
Bee LIne lane ($1.50)

If you are going directly from MCO, you will miss the Beeline West toll, I believe. Sunpass also gives a discount, so those prices might be on the low side, but I think in January there were no discounts.

And since I have the information in front of me, here are the times we hit those tolls. I only mention it because for a while it will seem like they are coming up fast and furious. But once you get passed Beeline West, there are no more.
Eastbound - 10:39 / 10:44 / 10:50
Westbound - 9:55 / 10:01 / 10:05


----------



## goofy4tink

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hmmm... Sure would like to say don't be worried, but that is Labor Day weekend and considered by many to be the last opportunity to hit the beach for the summer.  I wish you good luck.  If you have the points you should walk it through, meaning reserve the full week before including your first day of your stay as the last day of the reservation, then call the next day and cancel the first day and add the next day, and so on.  If you are successful cancel the remaining days you don't really want.  I'm assuming this is still allowed.
> 
> Edit:  Just realized you're  mod w/43k posts.  I'm probably enlightening you to anything new.


Oh, have no worries. VB is something new to me, so I can use all the info I can get!!!! I already have BWV booked for the entire time, so hopefully can get started on that Sunday of Labor Day weekend at VB...otherwise, I'll be driving from W Palm Beach to WDW...which will not make my dh happy!!!!


----------



## backyardponder

Bump!


----------



## PammyK

Turtle Nest Monitoring at Vero last May...


----------



## msaseifert

We will FINALLY get to Vero Beach this summer!  We got our waitlist for a 2 bedroom....June 23 - 30.  We are so excited....we live in VA, will drive to NC on the 22nd and spend the night there (my 14 yr old daughter has tickets to One Direction concert) then head to Vero from there.  We have driven to DW many times....how much longer is the drive from DW?  Its me, DH, DD, DD's Friend and HOPEFULLY my son(who graduates high school this summer) and his friend.  First timers at Vero....SO excited!!!  Thanks for this wonderful informative thread!


----------



## goofy4tink

DisDaydreamer said:


> Hmmm... Sure would like to say don't be worried, but that is Labor Day weekend and considered by many to be the last opportunity to hit the beach for the summer.  I wish you good luck.  If you have the points you should walk it through, meaning reserve the full week before including your first day of your stay as the last day of the reservation, then call the next day and cancel the first day and add the next day, and so on.  If you are successful cancel the remaining days you don't really want.  I'm assuming this is still allowed.
> 
> Edit:  Just realized you're  mod w/43k posts.  I'm probably not enlightening you to anything new.


Yay!!! Just called and modified our reservation...all booked for VB from Sunday, Sept 1 to Wednesday the 4th!!!  Nice ocean view inn room. My dh is going to be sooo happy!!! I can't wait to get there and relax for a few days oceanside!! Thanks for all the great info you all.


----------



## dreamlinda

Getting really close to our 90 day mark for our Vero Beach trip.  Really looking forward to sunshine and waves!!


----------



## PammyK

goofy4tink said:


> Yay!!! Just called and modified our reservation...all booked for VB from Sunday, Sept 1 to Wednesday the 4th!!!  Nice ocean view inn room. My dh is going to be sooo happy!!! I can't wait to get there and relax for a few days oceanside!! Thanks for all the great info you all.


See you in Sept!    Labor Day week, along with Memorial Day week, is one of my traditional weeks to visit Vero.  Can't think of a better way to celebrate the unofficial beginning and end of summer.


----------



## goofy4tink

PammyK said:


> See you in Sept!    Labor Day week, along with Memorial Day week, is one of my traditional weeks to visit Vero.  Can't think of a better way to celebrate the unofficial beginning and end of summer.


As I sit here in Pompano Beach, watching the sun come up over the Atlantic, I get more and more excited about my VB stay in Sept!!! Hope to touch base with you. Perhaps you can give me some tips on where to eat/what to do in our short 4 day there!!!


----------



## Hopefully

So excited!!  DH just told me he definitely wants to return to Vero this October. We were there in an OVIR in October 2010 and October 2011. In October 2012 we used our points to take DS and DDiL to a 2 BR BCV for F & W.
We have invited DS and DDiL to join as in Vero in October. I have to wait 4- 5 weeks for the 7 month window. If they come we will be in a 2 BR, but DH decided if they don't come we will return to an OVIR.
We are looking at either the first or the second week in October.
I too am wondering about the "cliff" to reach the beach. How is it now?


----------



## mmmagic7754

Will be at Vero May 23-30. Would love some photos of updated menus!!!


----------



## goofy4tink

We arrive on Sept 1, Sunday. I really want a nice dinner for dh and myself. It looks like Sonya's is open only on our first night. Should I plan on making reservations for that night??? It is Labor Day weekend, so not sure if it might be busier.
And if I should  make reservations, how to best do that?? Should I call MS?


----------



## WolfpackFan

We just booked five nights at VB in a Inn - Garden View room for June 1st. We usually go to HHI and had ressies there for Sept. but decided to change to VB for June instead, mainly because our DD is getting married a couple of weeks earlier in May and we felt like we would need a little getaway ourselves after the wedding. Plus we didn't want to wait until Sept. to go to the beach. We've never stayed at VB, but did take a tour of it one time on our way down to Ft. Lauderdale for a cruise. We are very excited about this trip.


----------



## WolfpackFan

A question - what is the golf course situation at VB? I'd love to play a round while down there in June. Any public courses with reasonable rates nearby? Thanks.


----------



## dreamlinda

goofy4tink said:


> We arrive on Sept 1, Sunday. I really want a nice dinner for dh and myself. It looks like Sonya's is open only on our first night. Should I plan on making reservations for that night??? It is Labor Day weekend, so not sure if it might be busier.
> And if I should  make reservations, how to best do that?? Should I call MS?



I would recommend making a reservation if you want to ensure going to Sonya's.  An option that my DH and I enjoy is: http://www.citrusgrillhouse.com/mainmenu.htm if you don't mind a drive about 15 min. south of the resort.


----------



## PammyK

goofy4tink said:


> We arrive on Sept 1, Sunday. I really want a nice dinner for dh and myself. It looks like Sonya's is open only on our first night. Should I plan on making reservations for that night??? It is Labor Day weekend, so not sure if it might be busier.
> And if I should  make reservations, how to best do that?? Should I call MS?


We found last year that right after Labor Day weekend there are some fantastic restaurant deals.  Many were early bird specials, but the prices made it worth dining so early.  I wish I could remember the name of the Lobby Concierge Cast Member who gave us great dining recommendations last year.


----------



## goofy4tink

dreamlinda said:


> I would recommend making a reservation if you want to ensure going to Sonya's.  An option that my DH and I enjoy is: http://www.citrusgrillhouse.com/mainmenu.htm if you don't mind a drive about 15 min. south of the resort.


That looks terrific. Don't mind a drive at all!!! Thanks.



PammyK said:


> We found last year that right after Labor Day weekend there are some fantastic restaurant deals.  Many were early bird specials, but the prices made it worth dining so early.  I wish I could remember the name of the Lobby Concierge Cast Member who gave us great dining recommendations last year.


One big reason my dh loves Florida is the abundance of early bird specials!!! You should see him when visiting family in the Ft Lauderdale area..he fits right in with the little old men down there...waiting to eat dinner by 5!!!
Thanks!!


----------



## PammyK

goofy4tink said:


> That looks terrific. Don't mind a drive at all!!! Thanks.
> 
> 
> One big reason my dh loves Florida is the abundance of early bird specials!!! You should see him when visiting family in the Ft Lauderdale area..he fits right in with the little old men down there...waiting to eat dinner by 5!!!
> Thanks!!


But does he wear the men's early bird uniform of white belt and white loafers?


----------



## tchrrx

We will be driving from MCO to Vero Beach.  Then, we'll need to return our rental to Port Canaveral before our cruise.

-  How much money are we looking at for tolls?  Will I need to have a roll of quarters ready?

-  What rental car company is best for MCO to VB to PC?


----------



## Hopefully

goofy4tink said:


> That looks terrific. Don't mind a drive at all!!! Thanks.
> 
> 
> One big reason my dh loves Florida is the abundance of early bird specials!!! You should see him when visiting family in the Ft Lauderdale area..he fits right in with the little old men down there...waiting to eat dinner by 5!!!
> Thanks!!



Another restaurant we have enjoyed for a "special night" is the Ocean Grill in Vero Beach. It is about 15 minutes south. It is good to go before sunset and request a window table. The view is of the ocean and the food is great. We go to celebrate our Anniversary when in Vero in October

http://ocean-grill.com/~og/intro.html


----------



## omalley1118

We stayed at Vero for the first time in November 2012. Wow! Loved that place so much that we are going back at the end of aug. both stays are in the Inn, this time ocean view. I can't wait to go back. If anyone has any dining suggestions,  that would be great!


----------



## CarrianneB

We are heading down for two days before our DCL in March (20-22) and spent the extra points on a cottage.  Any advice on good/bad points of the various cottages?  We stayed at a one bedroom two years ago and loved all the activities, the pool, and walks on the beach.


----------



## goofy4tink

PammyK said:


> But does he wear the men's early bird uniform of white belt and white loafers?


Too funny!! He doesn't but he did just buy a very nice (used by a little old lady, really!!) Lincoln MKZ....a grandpa car!!

Thanks for the recommendations guys!! These sound terrific. The man does love to eat!!


----------



## tjcat

Does anyone know how to copy and paste the Vero beach logo that Rob has posted, I tried to copy and past it but under signature won't let me do it?
Thanks Tami


----------



## dreamlinda

tjcat said:


> Does anyone know how to copy and paste the Vero beach logo that Rob has posted, I tried to copy and past it but under signature won't let me do it?
> Thanks Tami



I tried sending you the IMG address, but when it posts it changes to the icon.  Try hitting right click and properties to the one in my signature and see if that works.


----------



## tjcat

Thanks Dreamlinda! just booked our first trip 8/15-8/18!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Hey Tami,  You can't directly copy and paste the image to your signature.  You have to have an IMG link to one.  You can link to mine here

[MG]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n219/arizonaborn/vdac_thumb.jpg[/IMG] 

You have to put and "I" in front of the "M" at the beginning.  I took that out because otherwise it would have just shown the image and not the link.

You can also copy the image and put it on your photo place (mine is Photobucket.com and there are many others) and then copy the IMG link to your photo.  That way you don't rely on my image to always be there.  I just realized when looking at my signature that I had a link to a BWV image (my home) and the image is no longer there.  I'll need to fix that.

Hope this helps


----------



## DisDaydreamer

CarrianneB said:


> We are heading down for two days before our DCL in March (20-22) and spent the extra points on a cottage.  Any advice on good/bad points of the various cottages?  We stayed at a one bedroom two years ago and loved all the activities, the pool, and walks on the beach.



Kind of hard to go bad with a cottage.  Bobbiwoz can probably give you some useful pointers.  I have never stayed in one, but I would imagine staying in one of the ones at the end of the property in either direction would eliminate people walking by going to and from the beach and pool.  The one on the north end is near the fire pit and you would probably have some friends singing and smoreing close by one evening.  The cottage on the south end is at a dead end.  If you go to the first post, I have a grounds layout you can see.

And now that I look at the layout myself... the one second to the end on the south end wouldn't have anyone other than the end cottage people walking by.


----------



## DVCconvert

I agree with Rob that the cottages at the south end of the resort are generally the best (near building #15) The cottage most south is #1575, just north of that is # 1550.

Having just got back from 11 nights in 1550, I would say if you can avoid 1575 for a stay this March, I would - the property (once owned by Disney) just to the south is being developed, and there's alot of construction activity/noise arising from that.  It wouldn't ruin your visit even if you get put in 1575...but if by some freak of chance you have a choice I'd go with another cottage this time.

HTH


----------



## CarrianneB

Thanks!  I actually think we will request one of the cottages near the pool. We don't mind foot traffic and like the idea of walking right out to the pool. The map was really helpful.

Less than a month to go!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Enjoy your BC stay, CarianneB!

Today I booked us into an OVIR for January 21-26!


----------



## bobbiwoz

This is the cottage we had in 2012, June






Even the resort side balcony had a view:









June is a good time to go to see the turtle tracks in the sand!


----------



## tjcat

Thanks for the help Rob, We can't wait til August!


----------



## tripletsmama

We just booked 2 ocean view inn rooms.  We were using holding points, so we had to wait to book, which made me very nervous! We got what we wanted though. Funny thing is, when we go to wdw I would never stay in 2 hotel rooms with my family. I am not willing to give up my kitchen and washer/dryer. At vero, though, I'll give them up to have that ocean view!! Maybe we just got lucky last time we had ocean view inn rooms, but we were on the front of the building and had a perfect unobstructed ocean view. Can't wait to be on that balcony with a drink in my hand!!


----------



## sandieb

We are going for the first time April 6-8th after a week down in the Keys.  We'll have our 3 grandsons 6, 8, & 10 years old!    My question is about the sea turtles.  Will they be nesting then?  Does Disney have any activity around the sea turtles - educational, or a "turtle walk"?
Thanks!


----------



## Tink316

Hi All,

I posted this under "Mouselanneous" but figured I should post her as well.

My husband and I will be celebrating our 25th Anniversary in October. Since he's not a huge WDW fan, but he tolerates my obsession and goes with DS and I every year, I'm planning to surprise him with a trip to VBR for our anniversary.

It will just be the 2 of us -- can anyone suggest other things to do in the area besides the pool and beach at the resort? Open to most anything. And where would you suggest for a nice, romantic dinner for 2?

Thanks!
T


----------



## DisDaydreamer

sandieb said:


> We are going for the first time April 6-8th after a week down in the Keys.  We'll have our 3 grandsons 6, 8, & 10 years old!    My question is about the sea turtles.  Will they be nesting then?  Does Disney have any activity around the sea turtles - educational, or a "turtle walk"?
> Thanks!



Got you on the roll call... sorry it took so long.  Typically, nesting occurs between May and October.  Still, it is possible.  Not likely to have any organized activities yet, though.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

tripletsmama said:


> We just booked 2 ocean view inn rooms.  We were using holding points, so we had to wait to book, which made me very nervous! We got what we wanted though. Funny thing is, when we go to wdw I would never stay in 2 hotel rooms with my family. I am not willing to give up my kitchen and washer/dryer. At vero, though, I'll give them up to have that ocean view!! Maybe we just got lucky last time we had ocean view inn rooms, but we were on the front of the building and had a perfect unobstructed ocean view. Can't wait to be on that balcony with a drink in my hand!!



Call them and request ocean "facing" rooms.  It is possible to get a room on either end of the Inn that have views, but they are off to the side views.


----------



## tripletsmama

Just sent an email to add a request for an ocean facing room on the front of the building. Thanks for the tip! Just about a month to go.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

tripletsmama said:


> Just sent an email to add a request for an ocean facing room on the front of the building. Thanks for the tip! Just about a month to go.



You're welcome... Have a great time!


----------



## tripletsmama

And we just got an extra night at the resort. Woohoo!!! We were waitlisted and it didn't come through, but through constant checking of the website, I got what we wanted.  Beachside with a drink in my hand in about 30 days!!!


----------



## msaseifert

Hey all!  Thanks for all the awesome info on this thread!  I have a couple questions....we are in a 2 bedroom villa....our reservation doesn't say dedicated or lock off....we really don't care however we would like an ocean view (even a bit of one) that is close to pool area.....which building should we request?  Or even a pool view would be acceptable....

Second question.......my kids are 14 and almost 18 when we are there.  My son will go off to college next fall and we were thinking this trip would be a good opportunity to take some family photos.  Is there a photographer on site...like photopass....that will take our pics?

Im sure I will think of more ?? as I scout this thread for info.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## scootert

I'm not sure if there are any lock offs for two bedrooms - we always go with a 1 bedroom or a studio.

For location, building 14 is next to the pool - for a chance at an ocean view, I'd just request upper floor.   

Can't help with photographers ... sorry.   Hope you have a great trip


----------



## tripletsmama

Does anyone know if there are pack and plays or cribs available at the resort? When we have stayed non DVC (Animal Kingdom Lodge, Yacht Club), we have been given a crib. Our DVC stays have all been pack and play. Either is fine, but I do need to be sure one or the other will be available.


----------



## tripletsmama

One more question...is there Internet service? Is it reliable? Is there a cost for it? Thanks in advance for the information!


----------



## dwelty

tripletsmama said:


> Does anyone know if there are pack and plays or cribs available at the resort? When we have stayed non DVC (Animal Kingdom Lodge, Yacht Club), we have been given a crib. Our DVC stays have all been pack and play. Either is fine, but I do need to be sure one or the other will be available.



I can answer both of your questions:

Yes a pack and Play is provided for every room

Yes Internet is included at no cost (for DVC Members)  But it is among the worst for any DVC resort.  I was there in October and had to move to the lobby as the room internet was so slow as to be almost impossible to use.


----------



## tripletsmama

dwelty said:
			
		

> I can answer both of your questions:
> 
> Yes a pack and Play is provided for every room
> 
> Yes Internet is included at no cost (for DVC Members)  But it is among the worst for any DVC resort.  I was there in October and had to move to the lobby as the room internet was so slow as to be almost impossible to use.



Thank you for the information! 

I am taking online classes and absolutely have to be able to use the Internet. Doing homework during a beach vacation is not my idea of fun! So when you went into the lobby, was the Internet there better or was it still hit and miss? Is there a Starbucks or McDonald's nearby I could go to use the wireless?


----------



## LadyKay

tripletsmama said:
			
		

> Thank you for the information!
> 
> I am taking online classes and absolutely have to be able to use the Internet. Doing homework during a beach vacation is not my idea of fun! So when you went into the lobby, was the Internet there better or was it still hit and miss? Is there a Starbucks or McDonald's nearby I could go to use the wireless?



I'm here now at Vero. Earlier this week we were at BLT and BWV, of the 3 locations VB has had the best/fastest Internet. The wifi only really works in your room and in the lobby. It's been great. A pleasant surprise


----------



## tripletsmama

LadyKay said:
			
		

> I'm here now at Vero. Earlier this week we were at BLT and BWV, of the 3 locations VB has had the best/fastest Internet. The wifi only really works in your room and in the lobby. It's been great. A pleasant surprise



Well that is a pleasant surprise! Thanks for the report, and enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## bobbiwoz

LadyKay said:


> I'm here now at Vero. Earlier this week we were at BLT and BWV, of the 3 locations VB has had the best/fastest Internet. The wifi only really works in your room and in the lobby. It's been great. A pleasant surprise



Wow...I hope it continues for you!

How's the weather?


----------



## princesspiglet

Can anyone tell me how difficult it is to get an inn room reservation Thanksgiving weekend at the 7 month mark?  We are currently booked at BLT for Sun 12/1-Sat 12/7 and were thinking about trying to go to VB the Friday/Saturday before, 11/28 and 11/29.   We could try for another Disney resort, but we wanted to get an idea of how busy VB is over thanksgiving and if it is even worth it to try.  TIA!


----------



## WolfpackFan

A question - how long does it take to get from VB to WDW and what route do you take? DW and myself just remembered we have AP's this year. Might do a park day while down at VB in June.


----------



## n2mm

WolfpackFan said:


> A question - how long does it take to get from VB to WDW and what route do you take? DW and myself just remembered we have AP's this year. Might do a park day while down at VB in June.



It's about a 2 hour drive each way.  We got the directions from the disney website.  We took a day trip there in October and will be heading back in May for a 2 night stay before returning back to WDW for a week.


----------



## Poppins2000

princesspiglet said:


> Can anyone tell me how difficult it is to get an inn room reservation Thanksgiving weekend at the 7 month mark?  We are currently booked at BLT for Sun 12/1-Sat 12/7 and were thinking about trying to go to VB the Friday/Saturday before, 11/28 and 11/29.   We could try for another Disney resort, but we wanted to get an idea of how busy VB is over thanksgiving and if it is even worth it to try.  TIA!



We stayed there Thanksgiving week (Thurs-Sun only) this past year and had no problems getting an ocean view inn room at the 7 month mark.  We traveled with another couple and they got an ocean view inn room too!  Good luck 


Becky


----------



## boardwalkowner

Thanks Rob!!  We will be going to VB for the 8th time from 4/23 - 4/27.  This time we will be going with our daughter and her husband and our 9 month old grandson (our first grandchild!!).  He will be almost 1 year old by the time we are there.  We will also have our son and his girlfriend with us.  We love VB especially the Green Cabin room.  Staying in 3 Inn rooms....of course we get the ocean view room!!
One of our usual side trips is into town to eat at the Ocean Grill.  Love the seafood and the atmosphere.  Reservations are taken for groups 6 or more so we will be able to make a reservation this time.
Can't wait for the days to pass!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

boardwalkowner said:


> Thanks Rob!!  We will be going to VB for the 8th time from 4/23 - 4/27.  This time we will be going with our daughter and her husband and our 9 month old grandson (our first grandchild!!).  He will be almost 1 year old by the time we are there.  We will also have our son and his girlfriend with us.  We love VB especially the Green Cabin room.  Staying in 3 Inn rooms....of course we get the ocean view room!!
> One of our usual side trips is into town to eat at the Ocean Grill.  Love the seafood and the atmosphere.  Reservations are taken for groups 6 or more so we will be able to make a reservation this time.
> Can't wait for the days to pass!!!



So happy for you all   Have a wonderful time!  Got you on the roll call.


----------



## jlmasl

Me and my DH will be there 5/12/13-5/16/13 in an ocean view inn room.  So excited!!!  This will be our 3rd stay at Vero and it will be sandwiched by a trip to WDW staying at BWV both times!!!

Come on May!!!

Jenney


----------



## dreamlinda

jlmasl said:


> Come on May!!!
> 
> Jenney



I couldn't agree more!!!!!


----------



## msaseifert

Still wondering if there is a photographer on site that will do family photos...anyone know?  If not I will make a call to the resort.

Also, since Kroger if offereing 4x fuel points for gift card purchases we thought about buying some Disney girft cards to be used during our stay.....they do accept Disney gift cards at vero right?

Cant wait until June!


----------



## Hopefully

Please add us to the Roll Call for October 13, 2013 - October 20, 2013. I am so delighted to be returning to VB. I have been waiting to book to see if DS and DDiL would be able to join us. They can't as they hope to buy a house. So DH and I will be in an OVIR. I am very excited for our 3rd October trip to Vero Beach!


----------



## Homemom

msaseifert said:


> Still wondering if there is a photographer on site that will do family photos...anyone know?  If not I will make a call to the resort.
> 
> Also, since Kroger if offereing 4x fuel points for gift card purchases we thought about buying some Disney girft cards to be used during our stay.....they do accept Disney gift cards at vero right?
> 
> Cant wait until June!



No photographers that I know of. 

Yes, you can use the gift cards there.  I use QR to earn Disney gift cards and used them all there last time.


----------



## RSHEALAND

At VB now if anyone has any questions. I might start a trip report sometime in the next day or two if anyone is interested


----------



## CarrianneB

What are some of the daily activities?  We will be there Thursday and Friday. My boys really love the archery.


----------



## manda07

We booked our first stay at Vero! DH & I are celebrating our 10th anniversary, along with our DD 5. We are SO excited!! Going in early June. 

Question: What restaurant would you suggest for an anniversary dinner, yet is still kid-friendly?


----------



## princessK30

RSHEALAND said:


> At VB now if anyone has any questions. I might start a trip report sometime in the next day or two if anyone is interested



Any chance you know if you can bring a small floatie/raft in the pool for an infant? Our daughter will be 9 months when we go to VB for the first time and we are hoping to be able to use a small raft that has a sunshade on it for her so she can be in the pool but out of the sun! Thanks!


----------



## job09

Has anyone gone to Shutter's for Easter Brunch?  I called today and its $34 for an adult $17 for child wondering if its worth it?  It's not really a brunch it goes until 9pm.   I reserved for an early dinner since we are checking in that day after the Dream.  

Last time I was at VB we had a view of the parking lot, any hints for getting a better view?  I used by DVC points for a 1 Bedroom.  Should I call before I get there?  

Last ? I have 3 animal lovers (my kids 9,9 and 14) any recommendations on a side trip while we are there?  Thanks!  Love these boards:


----------



## PammyK

So my sister had some banked points that were set to expire at the end of May and wasn't going to be able to use them.  The check-out date for my next Vero visit is May 31.  Being the loving and generous sisters that we are, I kindly agreed to add an extra night to my reservation so her points won't go to waste and she kindly agreed to book the extra night for me.  

Aren't sisters wonderful creatures?  

Now to come up wth some fun day trips for this visit...


----------



## TimeforMe

RSHEALAND said:


> At VB now if anyone has any questions. I might start a trip report sometime in the next day or two if anyone is interested



Yes, I'd love to know what the deal is with beach chair rentals.  Price, etc.?  Thanks!


----------



## floridafam

Anyone at the resort right now?  Does the resort have power?


----------



## CarrianneB

We are and have no problems, why do you ask?


----------



## floridafam

We live in Senastian and just lost power along with sboit 10,000 other people.  I was curious.


----------



## CarrianneB

I hope it comes back soon -good luck!


----------



## modisneychick

I just spent one night there last minute this week (Tuesday night).  It was fabulous as always!  

We have gone every year since 2003 the end of May/beginning of June.  However, this year, we decided to go on an Alaskan Cruise.  So we will be there July 8-14.  I have a room for all the nights, but have the first three on a wait-list for a 2 bdrm.  Hopefully that will come through.


----------



## ddiva

My waitlist came through!  We'll be visiting VB June 23 - June 28.  This will be our 6th visit.  We love that place!


----------



## robhawk

Hi everyone,

Looking to book next February after our DCL Dream cruise. 3 nights. In laws, DW and I. Booking on points.
2 ocean view inn rooms vs. one bedroom villa.
Has anyone had this choice? Which would you do?
Points are about the same. 10 more for OVIR. Thanks.


----------



## bobbiwoz

robhawk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looking to book next February after our DCL Dream cruise. 3 nights. In laws, DW and I. Booking on points.
> 2 ocean view inn rooms vs. one bedroom villa.
> Has anyone had this choice? Which would you do?
> Points are about the same. 10 more for OVIR. Thanks.



For us, the choice would always be OVIR!  Now, some here know from which buildings, villas you can actually see the ocean when you have one of the 1-2 bedrooms.   It's still only a request.   We were unlucky twice and had views of vegetation.  So, if we cannot get a Beach Cottage, we will book OVIR and deal with the lack of full kitchens.

Bobbi


----------



## RSHEALAND

TimeforMe said:


> Yes, I'd love to know what the deal is with beach chair rentals.  Price, etc.?  Thanks!



beach chair rentals are $7 per day, beach umbrellas $10 per day and cabanas $12 per day


----------



## TimeforMe

RSHEALAND said:


> beach chair rentals are $7 per day, beach umbrellas $10 per day and cabanas $12 per day



Great, thank you.  I thought they were more expensive for some reason.


----------



## MagicFan75

Hi!  We are headed down to Vero Beach in less than two weeks!  We are checking in on 4/6 and checking out on 4/8, and then driving down to Miami to board the Disney Wonder!  Hopefully we will have nice weather for the day we are at VB and are looking forward to playing on the beach, in the pool, going to the campfire, and playing minigolf while we are there.  That isn't too much to do in one day, is it?    Also, this will be our third visit.


----------



## omalley1118

We are going to Vero aug 28-sept 2 then off to BLT for 5 days. W spent 4 days in Vero last November and absolutely loved it. The beach is great,a nd the kids loved the pool area. The one thing I was less than impressed was the community hall...nothing really to do and a bit dreary.


----------



## goofy4tink

Okay....maybe a silly question...which airport is a shorter drive to VB....WPalm or MCO?? We are booked into WPalm, but the rental car is ridiculously expensive. I can get a much cheaper rate if I buy my passes (for dh) from UT and then book the car through them, but you have to fly into MCO...so after the change fees for air, I would probably end up saving about $40 total. 
So will go with the shorter drive....we go to VB first, then drive to MCO and return the car, and take ME to BWV. So, we have to go to MCO after VB anyway. Just don't know which drive is faster??


----------



## MagicFan75

goofy4tink said:


> Okay....maybe a silly question...which airport is a shorter drive to VB....WPalm or MCO?? We are booked into WPalm, but the rental car is ridiculously expensive. I can get a much cheaper rate if I buy my passes (for dh) from UT and then book the car through them, but you have to fly into MCO...so after the change fees for air, I would probably end up saving about $40 total.
> So will go with the shorter drive....we go to VB first, then drive to MCO and return the car, and take ME to BWV. So, we have to go to MCO after VB anyway. Just don't know which drive is faster??



Looking at Google Maps, it appears to be almost exactly the same trip time from either airport .  Maybe you should also consider tolls?  Also, I've flown into both airports ... the west palm beach airport is much smaller and QUICKER to get your rental car and out of the airport than MCO.


----------



## goofy4tink

MagicFan75 said:


> Looking at Google Maps, it appears to be almost exactly the same trip time from either airport .  Maybe you should also consider tolls?  Also, I've flown into both airports ... the west palm beach airport is much smaller and QUICKER to get your rental car and out of the airport than MCO.



I love WPalm...it's a terrific airport. I think I'll just stick with that. The drive north will be more interesting for my dh...he does love to rubberneck along the way. That's why I always drive!!!


----------



## Shellandscott

I have only driven to Vero from West Palm. As stated above it is smaller and quicker.  Keep checking rent a cars, also check about 2 weeks before then 1 week before.  Alamo runs specials last minute & check mousesavers for discount codes.  You can also check Yahoo travel for rent a car rates to get the best one, then go to the rent a car site directly and book it.  Keep in mind all rent a cars are off site at West Palm.


----------



## tchrrx

We'll be at Vero Beach for the first time in less than 2 months!    I was so busy planning our first trip to Disneyland (just got back a few days ago), that I haven't even thought about Vero.  

So far my plans include flying into MCO, renting a car (booked-  first time to that too, so I hope I did it right!), and driving to VB.  I think we'll just hang out on the beach/at the pool for a couple of days before going on our cruise.  I am planning on heading to Squid Lips for dinner one night, but other than that I have no idea what we're doing.  I am going to read through this entire thread, but if you have any other links, hints, or tips of how to have a wonderful VB trip, I would greatly appreciate it!



ETA:   The movie & campfire sounds like fun.   Should I grab s'mores making items from the grocery store, or do they provide it for you?

Also, is it worth the $7/day to rent a chair?


----------



## floridafam

Don't forget about the Melbourne airport.  It's wonderful. My family regularly finds great fares from Michigan when they come visit us in Sebastian.


----------



## MagicFan75

tchrrx said:


> The movie & campfire sounds like fun.   Should I grab s'mores making items from the grocery store, or do they provide it for you?



Great question!  I'm looking forward to this answer too.  Based on the activity schedules, it doesn't look like they do the campfire every night, so I'm hoping we'll be up for it on Saturday night after a long drive from Atlanta.


----------



## bobbiwoz

tchrrx said:


> ...
> 
> 
> ETA:   The movie & campfire sounds like fun.   Should I grab s'mores making items from the grocery store, or do they provide it for you?
> 
> Also, is it worth the $7/day to rent a chair?



VB provides all of the fixins for S'mores!  You can even make more than one per person!

Some people stop at WalMart, or one of the Drug stores nearby that carry such things as beach chairs and buy them at a lesser cost than renting.


----------



## mecllap

I'm making my first visit (solo, Inn room) to Vero over Mother's Day weekend on a break from a WDW trip -- checking in May 10, and out May 13 (heading to BWV).  Plan to visit some nearby botanic gardens and towns as well as beach relaxing (weather permitting -- this has been a strange year so far, who knows?).  Anyone have any Inn room photos posted?


----------



## J&K'sPrincessMommy

We are considering a trip next Easter in mid-April. During busier times, would the character breakfast happen on a Saturday or would they keep in only Memorial Day- Labor Day?


----------



## robhawk

J&K'sPrincessMommy said:


> We are considering a trip next Easter in mid-April. During busier times, would the character breakfast happen on a Saturday or would they keep in only Memorial Day- Labor Day?



We went last February and they had it on Saturday morning.


----------



## Hopefully

goofy4tink said:


> Okay....maybe a silly question...which airport is a shorter drive to VB....WPalm or MCO?? We are booked into WPalm, but the rental car is ridiculously expensive. I can get a much cheaper rate if I buy my passes (for dh) from UT and then book the car through them, but you have to fly into MCO...so after the change fees for air, I would probably end up saving about $40 total.
> So will go with the shorter drive....we go to VB first, then drive to MCO and return the car, and take ME to BWV. So, we have to go to MCO after VB anyway. Just don't know which drive is faster??



We are flying into West Palm for the first time on the advice of a DVC owner co-worker. I watched fares for a couple of months, and really they were comparable to flying into MCO. It looks like the commute is comparable.
But the rental car rates for a week were over $100 less from West Palm. I priced Alamo, National and Avis. All were significantly less directly at West Palm than MCO.
That is what we went with, but I am also looking forward to a smaller, less busy airport.


----------



## dwelty

We had our first visit to Vero Last October.  We stayed 3 nights and spent the last 4 at WDW.  My family was not happy to leave VBR, and would have liked to spend the whole week there.  Last month we were able to secure 5 days in a beach cottage the first week in October (a full week after the 7 month window opened) and could not be happier.  The weather in October in Vero is just about perfect for us.  It will be our family of 4 plus BIL,SIL,MIL, and FIL.  Any feedback on the cottages would be appreciated...


----------



## DisDaydreamer

mecllap said:


> I'm making my first visit (solo, Inn room) to Vero over Mother's Day weekend on a break from a WDW trip -- checking in May 10, and out May 13 (heading to BWV).  Plan to visit some nearby botanic gardens and towns as well as beach relaxing (weather permitting -- this has been a strange year so far, who knows?).  Anyone have any Inn room photos posted?



Added you to the rollcall


----------



## job09

Just back from VB, wonderful trip.  Highlights:  Loved using my Disney Dollars at the poolside Grill, loved the bucket of beer boiled shrimp 11.99 for a full pound of large fresh shrimp! Crab cake sandwich for 8.99 very good and real crab.   The weather was perfect.  We had to be at the pool at 8am when it opened to get a spot in the shade but it was worth it, spent the whole day there.  The my twins enjoyed the UnBirthday party, it is free for the first 30 kids who sign up the day of the party, they had gift bags and a pinata and played party games it is for 10 and under.  We saw 1 turtle swimming in the ocean, a drunk foolish guy tried to pick it up to show his kids, luckily it got away.  They had a fun Easter egg hunt and gave the kids tons of candy.  While we were there they resodded the lawn in front of the back entrance.  Brave was the outdoor movie.  The beach looks great, we could walk/run for a long distance.  The water was a beautiful blue and very calm.  Someone just gave us their beach chairs and we had fun giving them to a very happy family when we left.  Remeber to bring your DVC membership card won't give you the discount without it even though it says on your key to the world card DVC member (live and learn).  Got stuck in bldg 12 again but this time we were in the front facing the beach cottage, better view than the parking lot.  Have a great trip we did!  We went after the 4 day Disney Dream Cruise, it was so perfect to go to VB and just chill after that busy cruise!


----------



## MagicFan75

job09 said:


> Just back from VB, wonderful trip.  Highlights:  Loved using my Disney Dollars at the poolside Grill, loved the bucket of beer boiled shrimp 11.99 for a full pound of large fresh shrimp! Crab cake sandwich for 8.99 very good and real crab.   The weather was perfect.  We had to be at the pool at 8am when it opened to get a spot in the shade but it was worth it, spent the whole day there.  The my twins enjoyed the UnBirthday party, it is free for the first 30 kids who sign up the day of the party, they had gift bags and a pinata and played party games it is for 10 and under.  We saw 1 turtle swimming in the ocean, a drunk foolish guy tried to pick it up to show his kids, luckily it got away.  They had a fun Easter egg hunt and gave the kids tons of candy.  While we were there they resodded the lawn in front of the back entrance.  Brave was the outdoor movie.  The beach looks great, we could walk/run for a long distance.  The water was a beautiful blue and very calm.  Someone just gave us their beach chairs and we had fun giving them to a very happy family when we left.  Remeber to bring your DVC membership card won't give you the discount without it even though it says on your key to the world card DVC member (live and learn).  Got stuck in bldg 12 again but this time we were in the front facing the beach cottage, better view than the parking lot.  Have a great trip we did!  We went after the 4 day Disney Dream Cruise, it was so perfect to go to VB and just chill after that busy cruise!



Great update and thanks for the DVC member card tip!  We leave tomorrow for two nights at VB and can't wait.  The fresh shrimp sound AWESOME!


----------



## bobbiwoz

job09 said:


> Just back from VB, wonderful trip.  Highlights:  Loved using my Disney Dollars at the poolside Grill, loved the bucket of beer boiled shrimp 11.99 for a full pound of large fresh shrimp! Crab cake sandwich for 8.99 very good and real crab.   The weather was perfect.  We had to be at the pool at 8am when it opened to get a spot in the shade but it was worth it, spent the whole day there.  The my twins enjoyed the UnBirthday party, it is free for the first 30 kids who sign up the day of the party, they had gift bags and a pinata and played party games it is for 10 and under.  We saw 1 turtle swimming in the ocean, a drunk foolish guy tried to pick it up to show his kids, luckily it got away.  They had a fun Easter egg hunt and gave the kids tons of candy.  While we were there they resodded the lawn in front of the back entrance.  Brave was the outdoor movie.  The beach looks great, we could walk/run for a long distance.  The water was a beautiful blue and very calm.  Someone just gave us their beach chairs and we had fun giving them to a very happy family when we left.  Remeber to bring your DVC membership card won't give you the discount without it even though it says on your key to the world card DVC member (live and learn).  Got stuck in bldg 12 again but this time we were in the front facing the beach cottage, better view than the parking lot.  Have a great trip we did!  We went after the 4 day Disney Dream Cruise, it was so perfect to go to VB and just chill after that busy cruise!



Oh his sounds wonderful!

I am glad the turtle got away.  Creatures lose when they come in contact with humans.  Why can't people just let them be!!!!??


----------



## backyardponder

Bump


----------



## omalley1118

goofy4tink said:


> Okay....maybe a silly question...which airport is a shorter drive to VB....WPalm or MCO?? We are booked into WPalm, but the rental car is ridiculously expensive. I can get a much cheaper rate if I buy my passes (for dh) from UT and then book the car through them, but you have to fly into MCO...so after the change fees for air, I would probably end up saving about $40 total.
> So will go with the shorter drive....we go to VB first, then drive to MCO and return the car, and take ME to BWV. So, we have to go to MCO after VB anyway. Just don't know which drive is faster??



In nov of last year, we went to Vero after WDW. So we flew into mco and out of WPB. I think they are fairly similar in distance. I found WPB easier to navigate although less than thrilled with choices for a meal. It's time we are going to Vero prior to WDW, so we are using mco both ways to make the rental car thing easier. I can't wait!!! I think we saved a fair chunk of change by flying out of WPB.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Bump


----------



## MagicFan75

Hi All!  We really enjoyed our one day & two nights at VB prior to our cruise.  Below is a quick recap:

Saturday night - We checked in to our deluxe inn ocean view room, which was on the corner closest to the beach facing the pool, so we had a great view of the ocean too.  Then we had dinner outside at the Green Cabin Room and really enjoyed the ocean view, super yummy sangria, and great dinner.  We hit the pool for a few minutes and then went to the campfire, which was pretty crowded, especially when it came time to hand out the smores stuff.  I don't know if that was due to it being around spring break or on a Saturday, but bring your patience to stand in line getting marshmallows with roasting stick and then again for chocolate and graham crackers.

Sunday - We had breakfast in the room before heading to the pool.  We got to the pool around 8:30 AM and we were the only ones there for a while.  The kids played in the pool and on the Tiger Lily pirate ship.  We chose a table with an umbrella in between the pool and the Tiger Lily and that ensured that we stayed in the shade all day.  Throughout the day, we had lunch from Bleachers poolside, played a round of mini-golf, enjoyed the water slide over and over again, and checked out the beach for a little while too.  We went off property for a yummy seafood dinner at Squid Lips in Sebastian (http://www.squidlipsgrill.com/), which we would recommend.  After dinner, we checked out a movie from Island Grove Packing Co and watched it while we were all in bed.  We noted that they had a huge selections of movies that were nicely separated by ratings.

Monday - Checked out around 8:30am and headed to Miami to board the Disney Wonder.  The drive took a little more than 2.5 hours, and we were on board by noon!  

Hope this helps and let me know if anyone has any questions.


----------



## Pete W.

MagicFan75 said:


> We hit the pool for a few minutes and then went to the campfire, which was pretty crowded, especially when it came time to hand out the smores stuff.  I don't know if that was due to it being around spring break or on a Saturday, but bring your patience to stand in line getting marshmallows with roasting stick and then again for chocolate and graham crackers.



Not sure which saturday you're referring to, but we were there saturday, March 30th (day before Easter) and went to the campfire and were the only ones there.  We got there 'late' meaning 45 minutes after it started so I guess there could've been an early rush and then everyone left.  I remember feeling a bit sorry for the CMs being there all alone since we only stayed for ~10 minutes and left.


----------



## MagicFan75

Pete W. said:


> Not sure which saturday you're referring to, but we were there saturday, March 30th (day before Easter) and went to the campfire and were the only ones there.  We got there 'late' meaning 45 minutes after it started so I guess there could've been an early rush and then everyone left.  I remember feeling a bit sorry for the CMs being there all alone since we only stayed for ~10 minutes and left.



We went to the campfire on Saturday, April 6.  I do think Spring Break timing had a lot to do with it.  But as you said, if you came late, the crowds began to disperse, but you miss the singing (I said a boom, chicka boom).  It was fun regardless of the crowd and we all enjoyed our roasted marshmallows and smores.


----------



## stevescherer

My family will be @ VB on June 18-22. This will be our first time here and we have a 2 bedroom suite. 
The on site restaurants look good, but up to date menus seem hard to find.


----------



## sandieb

We spent 2 nights at Vero Beach Resort April 8-10.  We had a 1 bedroom and really liked the layout.  It was clean and in good repair.  We loved the table and chairs on the porch - no water view, but it was surrounded by lush greenery.  

We spent most of the time on the beach - we rented an umbrella and chairs and were very comfortable.  The kids loved the waves and played in the sand.
We played miniature golf, swam in the pool and attended the campfire - very crowded, and although we enjoyed the games, making the smores was crazy.

My only complaint is the food - we ate at the Sunday brunch and it was pretty awful.  I actually left a little hungry.  The food at the stand by the pool was terrible - so much so that I returned it.  We ate in our villa otherwise.

All in all we enjoyed it and would definitely return for 3 or 4 nights.


----------



## okw2012

Add me to the roll call!
Just booked a studio (waitlisted a 1BR) from Aug 24-30.
Will be our 1st time at Vero Beach.


----------



## okw2012

I am reading VB reviews on tripadvisor reviews and finding many complaints about dated rooms. Is it that people are confusing "themed" with "dated" or are some rooms really in bad shape? Any suggestion for requests in order to get a renovated room?

We'll be staying in a studio, could easily change to an Inn room. I have waitlisted a 1BR, don't know what my chances are for late August.


----------



## sunryzez

I currently have booked a b2b disney cruise for January 2014. However, this past January when we went the weather was not so great and my favorite part ( castaway cay) was FREEZING! Even though the price was amazing and it was still an amazing cruise! 
I looked at the school calendar for next year and spring break ends up being the week of my daughters birthday in March. So we are debating about doing a 4 night dcl and then doing 3 nights at Vero beach instead of January b2b since we have heard great things about Vero Beach and have been wanting to go for a while.

January b2b would be the cheapest option by far but the kids would be missing 2 school days and we are also going on a November 4 night dcl where they will be missing 3 days as well so I am a bit worried with them missing 5 days total in that time frame. 

I'm sure either vacation would be great but I am torn now. Has anyone ever stayed at Vero beach before and can give me some insight on it? Also, has anyone gone in mid-March? Weather and activity wise is it a good time to visit?

Thanks =)


----------



## okw2012

okw2012 said:
			
		

> I am reading VB reviews on tripadvisor reviews and finding many complaints about dated rooms. Is it that people are confusing "themed" with "dated" or are some rooms really in bad shape? Any suggestion for requests in order to get a renovated room?
> 
> We'll be staying in a studio, could easily change to an Inn room. I have waitlisted a 1BR, don't know what my chances are for late August.



Changed my dates already: we'll be going August 21-28.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

okw2012 said:


> Changed my dates already: we'll be going August 21-28.



Got you and stevescherer on the roll call.  Have a great trip


----------



## sunryzez

Does anyone know when you can start booking 2014 dates? Thanks =)


----------



## CruznLexi

We will have our 3rd stay it is our precruise place. The CM's are wonderful. On Thursdays if you are there they have a wonderful seafood buffett at shutters, DVC get a discount too at shutters they have diner which is pretty good think fried food. They also have a character breakfast on Saturday's with Donald and Max I think. The Green cabin is on the second floor and has a limited menu salads, pizza, think small bar type of menu. Most nights there is music too and games on the TV too. The pool is really nice. Very large and there are activities all day long. Most are geared for younger kids. There are rentals for bikes , games you can borrow, and mini golf a 9 hole and. $5 for unlimited. Nice slide and hot tub. Most nights there are campfires. They were full. Lots of fun. It is a wonderful relaxing resort.we added a day in Oct. we just love the place. I work hard average of 100 hours so I need some down time. The beach is nice but we prefer the pool over the beach as we live  near the beach.


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi - can you add me to the Roll Call - heading there 8/3-8/10 - 1st timer
I have some questions, if anyone is willing to answer them or tell me where to go and find them?  Thanks a bunch

We are staying at the BW in Disney before hand and renting a car to drive to VB.
Are there places to go and see or have dinner at near the resort that we could drive too?
My daughter will be 10 - will see be bored with the resort?
Is there enough choices to eat at for a week? We don't have a kitchen - and I read someone said the food was awful - so now I am nervous.
If anyone has a 9/10/11 yr girl that is going the same time  - maybe they can email with my dd and get to know one another before hand and then they can hang out - we did this 2xs before, before we went on cruise and they had a blast and still e-mail each other.
Anything else I need to know??

useally we just do the BW and the cruise - so kind of nervous trying something new.

Thanks


----------



## byejou

OK so we are really looking forward to our newest Disney adventure.  We are cruising on the Dream 11/3 then heading to Vera for 2 nights following.  Its our first time there and we wanted to try something different this year and not head to parks.  I'm super excited just to relax a little longer after the cruise.  

We camped at the Fort the same week last year and weather was absolutely gorgeous.  Don't believe it rained once and was warmed into high 80's for 10 days.  Praying for the same again this year.  

My question is about dining.  We are DVC so we went for the studio.  We will have light breakfasts there then lunch and dinner at resort.  How is dining.  I do want to do Saturday's Character buffet before we leave to head home.  But that's all I researched so far.  I did read a previous post about Thursday night Seafood Buffet so I got that noted.  Does DVC get discounts all over resort for dining?   Also, we will be driving from NJ so we can leave resort if there is a special place off site that is something worth a try.


----------



## Shellandscott

Food- 
We went to Vero last May and found that we enjoyed Shutters but the food is good not great.  Off property we went to :
Lobster Shanty- Over the bridge down in Vero. Good food on the water but inside. A plus for us.
Mulligans- In Vero proper, very good, relaxed atmosphere
Ocean Grill- Best place of our visit. Good food, a little more upscale then Mulligans. It is across the parking lot from Mulligans.
Squid Lips- up in Sebastian.  We found it fair at best, but others love it. Maybe they were just having a bad night.

Look back at the first few pages, there is a pizza place that delivers.  I looked up things on the web to find places in the area and get reviews.

We have vacationed with a 10yr old that is very chatty. She would have been fine at Vero. On the weekend they have a DJ at the pool.  Good slide, lots of activity to do during the day for all the kids. Good slide.


----------



## Stacey6274

Thanks for the info - sounds great!  I will do some research now.





Shellandscott said:


> Food-
> We went to Vero last May and found that we enjoyed Shutters but the food is good not great.  Off property we went to :
> Lobster Shanty- Over the bridge down in Vero. Good food on the water but inside. A plus for us.
> Mulligans- In Vero proper, very good, relaxed atmosphere
> Ocean Grill- Best place of our visit. Good food, a little more upscale then Mulligans. It is across the parking lot from Mulligans.
> Squid Lips- up in Sebastian.  We found it fair at best, but others love it. Maybe they were just having a bad night.
> 
> Look back at the first few pages, there is a pizza place that delivers.  I looked up things on the web to find places in the area and get reviews.
> 
> We have vacationed with a 10yr old that is very chatty. She would have been fine at Vero. On the weekend they have a DJ at the pool.  Good slide, lots of activity to do during the day for all the kids. Good slide.


----------



## okw2012

Hi guys,

I am taking my two younger kids to the ocean for the very first time. The beach they know is on Lake Champlain, not exactly the same thing as the Atlantic Ocean. They'll be 8 and 13 by then. We'll be at VB last week of August (21-28).

They do not know yet, and I plan to tell them when school is out at the end of June. I am looking for ideas on how to break the news in a fun way. Any ideas?


----------



## byejou

Shellandscott said:


> Food-
> We went to Vero last May and found that we enjoyed Shutters but the food is good not great.  Off property we went to :
> Lobster Shanty- Over the bridge down in Vero. Good food on the water but inside. A plus for us.
> Mulligans- In Vero proper, very good, relaxed atmosphere
> Ocean Grill- Best place of our visit. Good food, a little more upscale then Mulligans. It is across the parking lot from Mulligans.
> Squid Lips- up in Sebastian.  We found it fair at best, but others love it. Maybe they were just having a bad night.
> 
> Look back at the first few pages, there is a pizza place that delivers.  I looked up things on the web to find places in the area and get reviews.
> 
> We have vacationed with a 10yr old that is very chatty. She would have been fine at Vero. On the weekend they have a DJ at the pool.  Good slide, lots of activity to do during the day for all the kids. Good slide.



Thank you so much.  We are really looking forward to staying here.  I am taking notes on dining so this helps us greatly!!!


----------



## msaseifert

So we have had this reservation for about 4 months now and I am sooooo excited about having a beach vacation this year.  BUT...my family is so used to having vacations at Disneyworld or vacations where we are on the go so much, I am now getting a but worried.  My kids are almost 18 and 14 and they are each bringing a friend so basically 4 teenagers and my hubby and I.  The girls are the 14 year olds...not worried about them in the least, they will most likely be fine.  Its the 18 year old boys that I am concerned about.....they are graduating this year and my son and his friend had the money but the rest of their friends could not pull together enough money to attend a beach week (which I am SOOO thankful for...heehee)  so I offered my son and his friend to come along with us.  We are in a 2 bedroom so there is plenty of room & they will bring the xbox along.  Anyways....what activities do you suggest if I see boredom settling in?  I seen the surf school and the boys thought that looked fun....anything else that you can suggest?  Also....anyone know of a Costco nearby?  AND....can anyone direct me in the right path for some pictures of the 2 bedrooms at Vero?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## PammyK

msaseifert said:


> Also....anyone know of a Costco nearby?  AND....can anyone direct me in the right path for some pictures of the 2 bedrooms at Vero?  Thanks so much!!


Unfortunately there aren't any Costco stores near Vero Beach.  The closest would be in the Palm Beach area which is over 60 miles away.  Otherwise, if you're driving from somewhere north of Vero, there are the Orlando area locations or, if coming down I-95, there is a Costco in the Jacksonville area that doesn't seem to be too far off the highway.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

msaseifert said:
			
		

> So we have had this reservation for about 4 months now and I am sooooo excited about having a beach vacation this year.  BUT...my family is so used to having vacations at Disneyworld or vacations where we are on the go so much, I am now getting a but worried.  My kids are almost 18 and 14 and they are each bringing a friend so basically 4 teenagers and my hubby and I.  The girls are the 14 year olds...not worried about them in the least, they will most likely be fine.  Its the 18 year old boys that I am concerned about.....they are graduating this year and my son and his friend had the money but the rest of their friends could not pull together enough money to attend a beach week (which I am SOOO thankful for...heehee)  so I offered my son and his friend to come along with us.  We are in a 2 bedroom so there is plenty of room & they will bring the xbox along.  Anyways....what activities do you suggest if I see boredom settling in?  I seen the surf school and the boys thought that looked fun....anything else that you can suggest?  Also....anyone know of a Costco nearby?  AND....can anyone direct me in the right path for some pictures of the 2 bedrooms at Vero?  Thanks so much!!



Hate to say it but unless your 18 yo will have a car to drive they will be bored. No boardwalk, entertainment within walking distance. Actually the town of Sebastian(where Disney Resort is) is pretty quiet as a whole. Can you do a split stay? Three nights max at VB.


----------



## tchrrx

Question about eating at VB:

-  Is the Thursday night buffet this menu:  http://allears.net/menu/menu_vero3.htm?   We will be going on a DCL after VB.  I'm trying to decide if paying for this meal will be worth it.  The price on allears is $25, but it's from a few years ago, so I'm assuming it is higher now?

-  How expensive is the character breakfast?  I thought that might be a fun way to end our last VB morning before heading to port.


----------



## dreamlinda

msaseifert said:


> So we have had this reservation for about 4 months now and I am sooooo excited about having a beach vacation this year.  BUT...my family is so used to having vacations at Disneyworld or vacations where we are on the go so much, I am now getting a but worried.  My kids are almost 18 and 14 and they are each bringing a friend so basically 4 teenagers and my hubby and I.  The girls are the 14 year olds...not worried about them in the least, they will most likely be fine.  Its the 18 year old boys that I am concerned about.....they are graduating this year and my son and his friend had the money but the rest of their friends could not pull together enough money to attend a beach week (which I am SOOO thankful for...heehee)  so I offered my son and his friend to come along with us.  We are in a 2 bedroom so there is plenty of room & they will bring the xbox along.  Anyways....what activities do you suggest if I see boredom settling in?  I seen the surf school and the boys thought that looked fun....anything else that you can suggest?  Also....anyone know of a Costco nearby?  AND....can anyone direct me in the right path for some pictures of the 2 bedrooms at Vero?  Thanks so much!!



Actually our 18 year old was not bored.  Rather depends on what they enjoy.  Ours loved kayaking at Sebastian State Park (went a second day) biking all over including south to the Vero Beach area ~ great path along the highway and the Jungle Trail for off-path, fishing, spending time at the beach, and "just chillin'".


----------



## RSHEALAND

tchrrx said:
			
		

> Question about eating at VB:
> 
> -  Is the Thursday night buffet this menu:  http://allears.net/menu/menu_vero3.htm?   We will be going on a DCL after VB.  I'm trying to decide if paying for this meal will be worth it.  The price on allears is $25, but it's from a few years ago, so I'm assuming it is higher now?
> 
> -  How expensive is the character breakfast?  I thought that might be a fun way to end our last VB morning before heading to port.



The Saturday breakfast is $16.99 for adults and $10.99 for children 3-9 all you care to enjoy family style breakfast featuring: fresh fruit, scrambled eggs, bacon and sausage, breakfast potatoes, mini cinnamon rolls, mini bear claws, mini Mickey waffles, orange juice, coffee or milk 7:30 - 11:00 am


----------



## tchrrx

RSHEALAND said:


> The Saturday breakfast is $16.99 for adults and $10.99 for children 3-9 all you care to enjoy family style breakfast featuring: fresh fruit, scrambled eggs, bacon and sausage, breakfast potatoes, mini cinnamon rolls, mini bear claws, mini Mickey waffles, orange juice, coffee or milk 7:30 - 11:00 am



Thanks!  I was expecting it to cost a little more.  This is great news.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

msaseifert said:


> So we have had this reservation for about 4 months now and I am sooooo excited about having a beach vacation this year.  BUT...my family is so used to having vacations at Disneyworld or vacations where we are on the go so much, I am now getting a but worried.  My kids are almost 18 and 14 and they are each bringing a friend so basically 4 teenagers and my hubby and I.  The girls are the 14 year olds...not worried about them in the least, they will most likely be fine.  Its the 18 year old boys that I am concerned about.....they are graduating this year and my son and his friend had the money but the rest of their friends could not pull together enough money to attend a beach week (which I am SOOO thankful for...heehee)  so I offered my son and his friend to come along with us.  We are in a 2 bedroom so there is plenty of room & they will bring the xbox along.  Anyways....what activities do you suggest if I see boredom settling in?  I seen the surf school and the boys thought that looked fun....anything else that you can suggest?  Also....anyone know of a Costco nearby?  AND....can anyone direct me in the right path for some pictures of the 2 bedrooms at Vero?  Thanks so much!!



You're going to want to purchase some bodyboards (aka boogie boards).  The surf at VB offers some exciting waves to work with.  And one of the things the boys are going to appreciate is the beach is RIGHT THERE!  You can go down and setup your spot.  Spend some time in the waves.  Then go back up to the pool or the room to eat (again).  They can leave their boards, towels, chairs, umbrella, etc. down there without concern and go back to the beach as they please.  They also have jet ski rentals (what teen boy wouldn't love that?).  They also have a lake across the street where you can fish (catch and release).  They do rent tackle (novice quality stuff).  Honestly, I can spend most of my time in the ocean catching waves.  The key to that enjoyment is technique... you have to time the wave and paddle hard to end up on top of the wave to ride it down to the beach.  Don't let the wave break behind you and ride the wash in to the beach... that is what children do.  Sometimes you end up tumbling like being in a front loaded washing machine, but that is the challenge and what makes having that successful ride sooo rewarding.  These guys are the right age to enjoy that.  I think you will be just fine on this stay.  Have a great time.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

BWV Dreamin said:


> Hate to say it but unless your 18 yo will have a car to drive they will be bored. No boardwalk, entertainment within walking distance. Actually the town of Sebastian(where Disney Resort is) is pretty quiet as a whole. Can you do a split stay? Three nights max at VB.



Hi, Hope!  We haven't crossed paths for a long time   Hoping all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Pete W.

DisDaydreamer said:


> They also have jet ski rentals (what teen boy wouldn't love that?).



Bear in mind that you need to be 21 or older to rent the Waverunners.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DisDaydreamer said:
			
		

> Hi, Hope!  We haven't crossed paths for a long time   Hoping all is well with you and yours.



Hey back at ya!! Can't wait to get back to VB! When will you be there? Hope all is well!

Have they done much with the lake side of the resort?


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Pete W. said:


> Bear in mind that you need to be 21 or older to rent the Waverunners.



I believe you are correct.  Didn't think about that.  However, I believe a 16 y/o can drive it with a 21 y/o on board.  So, dad (or mom) has to ride along.  I did this with my son a good while back.

Thanks for the important tip


----------



## Disbug

Hi, All! 

Calling all experts or past travellers who have stayed in the Vero Beach Cottages...

We are traveling to VB resort this month for the first time (woohoo!) and I need to know if there is a DVD player for all TV's (including all the bedrooms). This way I will know if I need to bring my own! 

Thank you in advance for your replies!


----------



## backyardponder

At VB now.  Here's current pricing for the special dining events:

Seafood Buffet, Thursday evening, $27.99 / $13.99
Breakfast with Donald & Goofy, Saturday AM, $16.99 / 10.99
Pirate Dinner, Monday evening, $26.99 / $12.99
Sunday Buffet, 10 AM -3PM, $23.99 / $16.99

No DVC discount on the above events.

Other times, ordering off the menu, 10% DVC discount.


----------



## okw2012

See next post


----------



## okw2012

backyardponder said:
			
		

> At VB now.  Here's current pricing for the special dining events:
> 
> Seafood Buffet, Thursday evening, $27.99 / $13.99
> Breakfast with Donald & Goofy, Saturday AM, $16.99 / 10.99
> Pirate Dinner, Monday evening, $26.99 / $12.99
> Sunday Buffet, 10 AM -3PM, $23.99 / $16.99
> 
> No DVC discount on the above events.
> !
> 
> Other times, ordering off the menu, 10% DVC discount.



Thanks!

I just called the resort to book Saturday breakfast and Pirate dinner for the last week of August, but Pirate dinner was full... Disappointed. Is it worth it to keep calling every week in case someone cancels? I am surprised it fills up that early!


----------



## backyardponder

okw2012 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just called the resort to book Saturday breakfast and Pirate dinner for the last week of August, but Pirate dinner was full... Disappointed. Is it worth it to keep calling every week in case someone cancels? I am surprised it fills up that early!



Are you looking for August 26?  Since I am here for a couple more days, I can ask for you.  Please confirm the date.

John


----------



## okw2012

backyardponder said:
			
		

> Are you looking for August 26?  Since I am here for a couple more days, I can ask for you.  Please confirm the date.
> 
> John



Yes, August 26. Any time would do. We are a party of three, I suspect this might be the problem. They may have tables for two and four, but nothing for three...
Thanks!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

backyardponder said:


> Are you looking for August 26?  Since I am here for a couple more days, I can ask for you.  Please confirm the date.
> 
> John



Nice, John   You da man!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

backyardponder said:
			
		

> At VB now.  Here's current pricing for the special dining events:
> 
> Seafood Buffet, Thursday evening, $27.99 / $13.99
> Breakfast with Donald & Goofy, Saturday AM, $16.99 / 10.99
> Pirate Dinner, Monday evening, $26.99 / $12.99
> Sunday Buffet, 10 AM -3PM, $23.99 / $16.99
> 
> No DVC discount on the above events.
> 
> Other times, ordering off the menu, 10% DVC discount.



Thanks! What's on the Pirate menu?


----------



## tchrrx

Help!  I want to book the character breakfast at Vero Beach.  I called the number online, but it was the regular Disney Dining number.  The CM on the phone had absolutely no idea what I was talking about it.  Can you give me a different phone number?  Thanks!

*If there isn't another number to call, can you help me figure out what to tell the CM on the phone?  Telling her we wanted the character breakfast at Vero Beach got us nowhere.


----------



## PammyK

tchrrx said:


> Help!  I want to book the character breakfast at Vero Beach.  I called the number online, but it was the regular Disney Dining number.  The CM on the phone had absolutely no idea what I was talking about it.  Can you give me a different phone number?  Thanks!
> 
> *If there isn't another number to call, can you help me figure out what to tell the CM on the phone?  Telling her we wanted the character breakfast at Vero Beach got us nowhere.


Vero restaurants need to be booked through Member Services.  Give them a call tomorrow and they should be able to take care of it for you.


----------



## tchrrx

PammyK said:


> Vero restaurants need to be booked through Member Services.  Give them a call tomorrow and they should be able to take care of it for you.



Member Services!  Why didn't I think of that?!?    Thanks so much. 

 DH called back to Disney Dining.  Then, they transferred him to VB.  Once the automated option came on, he was transferred back to Disney Dining.  They then told him that there were no available slots.  Granted, we are going in just a few weeks, so I guess that's possible.  I have a hard time believing it though.  We will definitely call member services tomorrow.  Thanks!


----------



## Shellandscott

tchrrx said:


> Help!  I want to book the character breakfast at Vero Beach.  I called the number online, but it was the regular Disney Dining number.  The CM on the phone had absolutely no idea what I was talking about it.  Can you give me a different phone number?  Thanks!
> 
> *If there isn't another number to call, can you help me figure out what to tell the CM on the phone?  Telling her we wanted the character breakfast at Vero Beach got us nowhere.



I called (772) 234-2180 to book my ADR at Vero last year and again for our trip for this year.


----------



## tchrrx

Shellandscott said:


> I called (772) 234-2180 to book my ADR at Vero last year and again for our trip for this year.



That's the number that we tried calling twice.  If it's truly booked, then it's fine.  I'd feel a lot better speaking with a CM that seems to at least know what we're talking about though!


----------



## backyardponder

The correct phone number to call is 772-234-2180 as others have mentioned.  I confirmed that at the podium a few minutes ago.  

The woman at the podium told me they have been having problems with their computer system (yet another Disney IT issue).  

If you could PM me with your name, address, phone, preferred dining time, I can try to make you a reservation at the podium.  I'll need this by Monday evening since we are leaving Tuesday morning.

Both the Beachfront Breakfast and the Pirate dinner are served family style at your table.  They bring out small platters to your table containing your food.  You can ask for re-fills on anything you want.  

The Goofy Beachfront Breakfast, Saturday mornings includes:
Fresh Fruit
Scrambled Eggs
Bacon & Sausage
Breakfast Potatoes
Mini Cinnamon Rolls
Mini Bear Claws 
Mini Mickey Waffles
Orange Juice, Coffee or Milk.

The Pirate Dinner, currently every Monday through September 2nd 2013:
Guava BBQ Ribs
Rotisserie Chicken
Brisket
BBQ Pulled Pork
Roasted Potatoes
Macaroni & Cheese
Corn on the Cob
Baked Beans
Cupcakes
Non-Alcoholic Beverage.

If you don't want to enjoy the special meal, the normal Shutters' Menu is available in Sonyas.

John


----------



## backyardponder

BBQ grills:  In the past I always thought BBQ grills were only on the Disney Property on the other side of A1A near the lake and athletic areas.  We are staying in Building 12 this trip & I see there are 2 grills and picnic tables next to the campfire ring.  Maybe I just never saw them before!

Also, I found a gate just beyond the campfire ring you can use to get to the public beach.  You need your key card to open it.  The sign says it only operates until 6PM.

John


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thaks Ponder!!! I will definitely take advantage of the Pirate Dinner. How is the weather and water temp? We'll be there next year this same time. Thanks for all your info! 



backyardponder said:


> The correct phone number to call is 772-234-2180 as others have mentioned.  I confirmed that at the podium a few minutes ago.
> 
> The woman at the podium told me they have been having problems with their computer system (yet another Disney IT issue).
> 
> If you could PM me with your name, address, phone, preferred dining time, I can try to make you a reservation at the podium.  I'll need this by Monday evening since we are leaving Tuesday morning.
> 
> Both the Beachfront Breakfast and the Pirate dinner are served family style at your table.  They bring out small platters to your table containing your food.  You can ask for re-fills on anything you want.
> 
> The Goofy Beachfront Breakfast, Saturday mornings includes:
> Fresh Fruit
> Scrambled Eggs
> Bacon & Sausage
> Breakfast Potatoes
> Mini Cinnamon Rolls
> Mini Bear Claws
> Mini Mickey Waffles
> Orange Juice, Coffee or Milk.
> 
> The Pirate Dinner, currently every Monday through September 2nd 2013:
> Guava BBQ Ribs
> Rotisserie Chicken
> Brisket
> BBQ Pulled Pork
> Roasted Potatoes
> Macaroni & Cheese
> Corn on the Cob
> Baked Beans
> Cupcakes
> Non-Alcoholic Beverage.
> 
> If you don't want to enjoy the special meal, the normal Shutters' Menu is available in Sonyas.
> 
> John


----------



## okw2012

backyardponder said:
			
		

> If you could PM me with your name, address, phone, preferred dining time, I can try to make you a reservation at the podium.  I'll need this by Monday evening since we are leaving Tuesday morning.



Sent you a pm.


----------



## backyardponder

We arrived at OKW on Wednesday and came to VB on Thursday.  Rain at OKW while we were there.  Got in some pool time between drops.  BTW, had a great dinner at Olivia's.

Rained on and off during our drive to VB.  Once again, I forgot to get a roll of quarters for tolls before leaving.  Oh, well.  

Thursday we got in some pool time between drops.  Thursday night there was a fantastic lightening show over the ocean.  Looking at the radar, the storm was far off shore.  Couldn't hear the thunder.

Waves were quite rough until today.  Still rough, but nothing like it was.  The waves scared our 4 year old grand son, and he hasn't been willing to go out to the beach again.  Sunny yesterday, today, and forecasted through the rest of our stay, leaving Tuesday.

Air temperature in the afternoon has been low 80's.  60's at night.  Posted water temperature in the ocean is 72, but I haven't been in.

John


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Just added tlynk to the roll call... looks like they'll arrive tomorrow.  Have a great stay


----------



## Disbug

Disbug said:


> Hi, All!
> 
> Calling all experts or past travellers who have stayed in the Vero Beach Cottages...
> 
> We are traveling to VB resort this month for the first time (woohoo!) and I need to know if there is a DVD player for all TV's (including all the bedrooms). This way I will know if I need to bring my own!
> 
> Thank you in advance for your replies!



Well, as luck would have it, Vero Beach  called me and I asked them the question.  And the answer is: there are only 2 DVD players in the 3 Bedroom Beach Cottages. One is in the Master Bedroom and the other is in the Living Room.


----------



## DVCconvert

Disbug said:


> Well, as luck would have it, Vero Beach  called me and I asked them the question.  And the answer is: there are only 2 DVD players in the 3 Bedroom Beach Cottages. One is in the Master Bedroom and the other is in the Living Room.



The BC's are way cool.  I've probably spent about 45 nights in one by now...I think we used the living room DVD player once! You'll have a great time!


----------



## tmbacon

Hi everyone, not a DVC member but have rented DVC in WDW.  We've had our eye on Vero Beach, if we can find availability.  Looking at mid-April 2014 (Spring Break), perhaps doing split stay at WDW for the week.

I've read through some of this thread, also googled Vero Beach weather - but would also like to ask from those who were there how weather typically is mid-April?  Is the ocean still pretty cold for swimming?  Are pools heated? We live in NC, so are used to milder temps. We frequent the SC beaches a couple times during summer, so our boys are used to warmer water temps.  Wondering if a beach trip is worth it this time of year, or if we should just stay in WDW for the week instead.  

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## backyardponder

In 2009 we visited the 3rd week of March.  We were there this year May 2 - 7, just getting home.  The weather was hot during our 2009 trip with the kids in the pool constantly.  This year the temperature was a bit cooler, in the low 80's.  We were also in the pool a lot.  I'm not sure if the pool his heated, but it was warm.

On both trips there were quite a few people in the ocean.  I did find some average ocean temperatures at http://climatecenter.fsu.edu/products-services/data/weather-planner/vero-beach.  

The Disney beach has no guards.  You can easily get to the public beach (just north of the resort) with guards by walking on the beach from Disney, or you can use the access path which starts at the camp fire ring, just past building 12.


----------



## caralyn817

My DH just surprised me with a stay on June 30-July 3. I am super excited. I just read about the Pirate Dinner and am going to try calling in a little while to see if they have any availability. Can you tell me about the cabanas?


----------



## DVCconvert

> Can you tell me about the cabanas?



the only 'cabanas' I can quickly think of at VB (but it is still early am here) would be the ones you can rent on the beach. They are the typical fabric bottomless shelter used to shield you from sunlight...sort of a clam shell thing deep enough to sit in/under.






HTH


----------



## caralyn817

Thanks! That's what I figured it would look like. Does anyone know if the cost on the first page is per hour or the day? Also, where can I find more pictures of the resort?


----------



## DVCconvert

caralyn817 said:


> Thanks! That's what I figured it would look like. Does anyone know if the cost on the first page is per hour or the day? Also, where can I find more pictures of the resort?



The beach rentals (for umbrellas,chairs, cabanas and the like) are per day. Some things like the jet skis are per hour or per 1/2 hr....as to pictures....searching this board will yield quite a bit...of course there's always Google


----------



## Hopefully

caralyn817 said:


> Thanks! That's what I figured it would look like. Does anyone know if the cost on the first page is per hour or the day? Also, where can I find more pictures of the resort?



You Tube has a couple of nice videos of Vero Beach as well. I was just looking at them yesterday.
Have Fun, we love VB


----------



## caralyn817

Sorry, to bother everyone with so many questions. I literally know nothing about this resort and the area (even though we live about 1 1/2 south of there). Are you allowed to bring your own umbrellas and chairs or does the resort look down upon that? I know some hotels where I live don't allow it. I'm super excited that I just got off the phone and was able to get the Pirate Dinner while we are there.


----------



## DVCconvert

> Are you allowed to bring your own umbrellas and chairs or does the resort look down upon that? I know some hotels where I live don't allow it



You certainly are allowed to do that and many do. In Florida, all beaches are public property, so you can't be barred from doing this. That said, to be of 'good form' perhaps you shouldn't set up your things in extreme closeness to the items being rented out.  there's plenty of room for all!  No worries about asking questions! Several of our posters (myself included) are DVB "old timers" and we love talking about our beloved resort!

HTH

edited to add: many folks just drive over to walmart and buy an affordable set up, then discard or give away to another family upon their departure. It may save you money, just don't forget you'll need to carry those things back and forth from your room/car when using them.


----------



## okw2012

Double digit dance today! Going to VB for 1st time with my two youngest kids. My wife and older daughter can't take time off their job  but we'll manage  I had trouble booking Pirate dinner, which was already full when I booked the studio. Thanks to backyardponder (who was on site) I now have a reservation. The trick is that I had him make a reservation for four... Happened to me at Olivia's once: no room for three, but room for two and four!


----------



## tchrrx

Single Digit Dance!!!!  

I can't believe that this is my last Monday of school.  This year has flown by.  Now to get ready to clean house, pack, and then RELAX!  

Thanks for all of the info on this thread.  We haven't chosen a specific room location (1-bedroom), and we've only booked one meal (character breakfast before the cruise), but I really don't feel the pressure of planning for this trip like I do for WDW/DL trips.  I am ready to have a trip that's all about relaxing & just having fun.  

A couple of quick things:
-  DH is concerned about getting out of the airport in our rental (1st time to rent a car, so may already be a little nervous) and onto the correct road.  Any hints for this?
-  We will want to stop by Wal-mart or a similar store to grab a few things.  Where is one located?
-  Can someone provide directions to Squid Lips?  Would it be less crowded on a Weds, Thurs, or Fri evening?
-  Any local places that serve crab/shrimp boils?


----------



## PammyK

tchrrx said:


> Single Digit Dance!!!!
> 
> I can't believe that this is my last Monday of school.  This year has flown by.  Now to get ready to clean house, pack, and then RELAX!
> 
> Thanks for all of the info on this thread.  We haven't chosen a specific room location (1-bedroom), and we've only booked one meal (character breakfast before the cruise), but I really don't feel the pressure of planning for this trip like I do for WDW/DL trips.  I am ready to have a trip that's all about relaxing & just having fun.
> 
> A couple of quick things:
> -  DH is concerned about getting out of the airport in our rental (1st time to rent a car, so may already be a little nervous) and onto the correct road.  Any hints for this?
> -  We will want to stop by Wal-mart or a similar store to grab a few things.  Where is one located?
> -  Can someone provide directions to Squid Lips?  Would it be less crowded on a Weds, Thurs, or Fri evening?
> -  Any local places that serve crab/shrimp boils?


-If flying into MCO, simply follow the signs to SR-528 East toward Cocoa Beach.  If renting from on-airport location, when leaving the parking garage, follow the signs for the North Exit and make sure you don't head toward Orlando.  
-While there is a Walmart in Sebastian, it really isn't on the way to the resort so unless the items you need can't be purchased at Publix or CVS the time/convenience factor of stopping at Publix or CVS may negate any cost savings you'd see from going to Walmart.  I know the CVS at the intersection of US1 and CR-510 has a selection of beach gear if that is what you're looking for.  
-Squid Lips is located at 1660 N Indian River Drive, maybe 15 minutes or so from the resort.  Basically, out of the resort driveway, turn right onto A1A.  Almost immediately, move into the left turn lane and make a left at the light onto the Wabasso Causeway (CR-510).  Proceed over the Causeway to the traffic signal at the intersection with US-1 and make a right turn to head North on US-1.  Continue about 5-6 miles into Sebastian.  I'm not sure exactly of the name of the street where you turn but basically at the first light after CR-512 you can turn right to go down to Indian River Drive.  Turn left to head north on Indian River Dr.  You'll pass a few restaurants, including Captain Hiram's.  Squid Lips is probably another quarter mile north of Hiram's.  Funnily, I can drive there in my sleep but I have no idea of the names of most of the streets.  However, if you ask the lobby concierge they'll be able to give you directions.  Check out their website and sign up for their emails and you might get coupons and notice of special offers.  Wednesday is Prime Rib night.  
-Not aware of anyplace that does a crab boil.


----------



## tchrrx

PammyK said:


> -If flying into MCO, simply follow the signs to SR-528 East toward Cocoa Beach.  If renting from on-airport location, when leaving the parking garage, follow the signs for the North Exit and make sure you don't head toward Orlando.
> -While there is a Walmart in Sebastian, it really isn't on the way to the resort so unless the items you need can't be purchased at Publix or CVS the time/convenience factor of stopping at Publix or CVS may negate any cost savings you'd see from going to Walmart.  I know the CVS at the intersection of US1 and CR-510 has a selection of beach gear if that is what you're looking for.
> -Squid Lips is located at 1660 N Indian River Drive, maybe 15 minutes or so from the resort.  Basically, out of the resort driveway, turn right onto A1A.  Almost immediately, move into the left turn lane and make a left at the light onto the Wabasso Causeway (CR-510).  Proceed over the Causeway to the traffic signal at the intersection with US-1 and make a right turn to head North on US-1.  Continue about 5-6 miles into Sebastian.  I'm not sure exactly of the name of the street where you turn but basically at the first light after CR-512 you can turn right to go down to Indian River Drive.  Turn left to head north on Indian River Dr.  You'll pass a few restaurants, including Captain Hiram's.  Squid Lips is probably another quarter mile north of Hiram's.  Funnily, I can drive there in my sleep but I have no idea of the names of most of the streets.  However, if you ask the lobby concierge they'll be able to give you directions.  Check out their website and sign up for their emails and you might get coupons and notice of special offers.  Wednesday is Prime Rib night.
> -Not aware of anyplace that does a crab boil.




Thank you so much!  This is a huge help.


----------



## tchrrx

Do DVC members have access to free wifi while at VB?


----------



## omalley1118

tchrrx said:


> Do DVC members have access to free wifi while at VB?



Yes!!! My husband can never actually escape work, so he is a big fan of wifi...


----------



## tchrrx

omalley1118 said:


> Yes!!! My husband can never actually escape work, so he is a big fan of wifi...



Yay!  I found a list of charges, but DH thought that it was free for DVC members.  We will be out of touch during our cruise, so I'd at least like to stay caught up a little while at VB.  Thanks!


----------



## renchick

Looking for some guidance: I booked an ocean view room.  Id read earlier on this thread to request ocean facing (to avoid a pool view with partial ocean view).  I called MS to make this request, and was told that no requests involving the word ocean can be made.  She did put in a request for back side of the inn.  What should I have requested?


----------



## mazoo77

Wanted to start by saying I love Vero Beach and love this thread.  It never gets old!

Heading to Vero Beach June 17-22 and plan to try an offsite kayak tour.  There are 2 choices for the location of the trip, St Sebastian River or Indian River Lagoon(Round Island).  Anyone have a recommendation on either.  I am sure both would be good but wanted to get more info.  I have two DD who would love to catch a glimpse of manatees and/or dolphins.  They kayaked in the ocean with my hubby at VB last year and saw lots of sea turtles and other fish.  Hoping the river would be an easier paddle then the ocean.   

Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## goofy4tink

We're arriving at VB on Sunday, Sept 1, leaving for WDW on Wednesday the 4th. Are there any restaurants that I  need to make prior arrangements for before we head down?? Dh does like his food!!! We are arriving at Palm Beach Intl and renting a car, so getting around won't be an issue!!
Thanks!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

goofy4tink said:


> We're arriving at VB on Sunday, Sept 1, leaving for WDW on Wednesday the 4th. Are there any restaurants that I  need to make prior arrangements for before we head down?? Dh does like his food!!! We are arriving at Palm Beach Intl and renting a car, so getting around won't be an issue!!
> Thanks!!



You should be able to get into most of the restaraunts the day of. If you know it will be a weekend, call ahead to see if they take reservations. The only one that might be crowded in the evening is Ocean Grill down in Vero Beach. Otherwise you should be fine.


----------



## mmmagic7754

Can't remember if towels were avaliable for beach use or bring our own?


----------



## dreamlinda

mmmagic7754 said:


> Can't remember if towels were avaliable for beach use or bring our own?



Beach towels will be in your room, and can be used wherever you wish.  You may exchange for fresh towels at the pool, but remember to leave as many in your room upon checkout as you found when you checked in.


----------



## jennifer in canada

Stayed one night here after out cruise here last week before heading back to Orlando and it was so nice and relaxing, a very nice resort!

We stayed in an inn room on the fourth floor, ocean facing ( think i requested 4th floor beach facing) and it was amazing to open the balcony door to hear the ocean!

Will def be coming back here to stay!


----------



## PammyK

goofy4tink said:


> We're arriving at VB on Sunday, Sept 1, leaving for WDW on Wednesday the 4th. Are there any restaurants that I  need to make prior arrangements for before we head down?? Dh does like his food!!! We are arriving at Palm Beach Intl and renting a car, so getting around won't be an issue!!
> Thanks!!


Don't forget to check with the Lobby Concierge for great deals on local off-site restaurants.  Right after Labor Day is a very slow season in Vero and almost all of the restaurants offer some sort of Early Bird or Prix Fixe menus to help boost business.  Last September we tried Avanzare and Johnny D's and both were very enjoyable and had very reasonable prices for their specials.  We also considered checking out the lounge restaurant at Costa del Este (Gloria Estefan's hotel) and a couple other places but didn't have time.  When you're traveling, I wouldn't think you'll need reservations because most tourists have either gone home (back to school families) or aren't down yet (snowbirds) and most locals will be doing family stuff like bbqs for the holiday weekend.


----------



## PammyK

dreamlinda said:


> Beach towels will be in your room, and can be used wherever you wish.  You may exchange for fresh towels at the pool, but remember to leave as many in your room upon checkout as you found when you checked in.


While it is true that you'll have beach/pool towels in the room, I always bring a few towels with me to supplement the supply because you don't get an unlimited supply like in the past when they were self-serve from totes around the pool and by the Green Cabin.  

Also, if you'll be enjoying the resort after check-out, you can sign out towels from Ebb & Flo's - just remember to return them so they don't charge you later.


----------



## tchrrx

After hearing so many people comment about Squid Lips, I signed up to get emails from them.  In just a few days, I will be using a "Buy one entree, get one free" coupon that they sent me.


----------



## mmmagic7754

dreamlinda said:


> Beach towels will be in your room, and can be used wherever you wish.  You may exchange for fresh towels at the pool, but remember to leave as many in your room upon checkout as you found when you checked in.



Thanks..been 3 yrs since last trip and it was only for a couple of nights before our cruise


----------



## mmmagic7754

PammyK said:


> While it is true that you'll have beach/pool towels in the room, I always bring a few towels with me to supplement the supply because you don't get an unlimited supply like in the past when they were self-serve from totes around the pool and by the Green Cabin.
> 
> Also, if you'll be enjoying the resort after check-out, you can sign out towels from Ebb & Flo's - just remember to return them so they don't charge you later.



Thanks Pammyk,looks like we will both be there same time


----------



## PammyK

mmmagic7754 said:


> Thanks Pammyk,looks like we will both be there same time



Maybe we'll bump into each other whilst there.  I usually try to make my home base at one of the tables behind the slide.


----------



## PammyK

tchrrx said:


> After hearing so many people comment about Squid Lips, I signed up to get emails from them.  In just a few days, I will be using a "Buy one entree, get one free" coupon that they sent me.


Oh yay!  I just got a 20% coupon from them that I'll be using during my visit.  Hope you have a great time at Vero and enjoy your meal at Squid Lips.


----------



## MagicFan75

tchrrx said:


> After hearing so many people comment about Squid Lips, I signed up to get emails from them.  In just a few days, I will be using a "Buy one entree, get one free" coupon that they sent me.



Jealous that I didn't think of this before we went in April!  We had a good time at Squid Lips, the kids enjoyed walking the pier, feeding the fish and seeing the pirate behind the restaurant.  The food was super yummy too.  Enjoy!


----------



## goofy4tink

PammyK said:


> Don't forget to check with the Lobby Concierge for great deals on local off-site restaurants.  Right after Labor Day is a very slow season in Vero and almost all of the restaurants offer some sort of Early Bird or Prix Fixe menus to help boost business.  Last September we tried Avanzare and Johnny D's and both were very enjoyable and had very reasonable prices for their specials.  We also considered checking out the lounge restaurant at Costa del Este (Gloria Estefan's hotel) and a couple other places but didn't have time.  When you're traveling, I wouldn't think you'll need reservations because most tourists have either gone home (back to school families) or aren't down yet (snowbirds) and most locals will be doing family stuff like bbqs for the holiday weekend.



Thanks!! Will do that. My dh loves early birds!! He's an old guy at heart!!!


----------



## tchrrx

Off topic, but please keep my town in your thoughts & prayers.  A huge tornado hit here yesterday, and we are expecting more bad weather this afternoon.  Several lost homes and there was one fatality. My home was not damaged yesterday, but I am still stressing about today.  Praying that the storms don't do any more damage and (selfishly in light of what others are going through) that I'm able to run away to VB and relax on Wednesday!


----------



## Disbug

DVCconvert said:


> The BC's are way cool.  I've probably spent about 45 nights in one by now...I think we used the living room DVD player once! You'll have a great time!



When we arrived at Vero Beach we were assigned Beach Cottage 1575 (aggh!)  which is as far away from the inn as possible (last cottage to the south). Our only request had been to be close to the inn. I think someone typed "Close to the end"! LOL!  Everything worked out just fine... except schlepping to the beach and back my DMIL fainted and the Beach Wheelchair was a bit awkward for a child. 

Had a wonderful stay and it was very doable for bringing a child in a wheelchair. It took about 3 of us to lift her up and down the front steps. She loved seeing the ocean!

There was only ONE DVD player and it was in the Living room, even though we were told there would be another one in the Master Bedroom.

To all those going soon... have a fabulous trip! We sure did.


----------



## caralyn817

Tchrrx, I hope you were safe during today's storms. Please let us know that everything is okay. Keeping you and everyone else in OK in our prayers.


----------



## Tinkercc

Tchrrx, I am keeping you and everyone in your town in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PammyK

tchrrx said:


> Off topic, but please keep my town in your thoughts & prayers.  A huge tornado hit here yesterday, and we are expecting more bad weather this afternoon.  Several lost homes and there was one fatality. My home was not damaged yesterday, but I am still stressing about today.  Praying that the storms don't do any more damage and (selfishly in light of what others are going through) that I'm able to run away to VB and relax on Wednesday!


The news reports are just heartbreaking.  I hope you and your loved ones made it through the storms safely.  Please post if you get a chance so we'll know you're okay.


----------



## tchrrx

PammyK said:


> The news reports are just heartbreaking.  I hope you and your loved ones made it through the storms safely.  Please post if you get a chance so we'll know you're okay.



Sorry, but I'm just now seeing this.  All is fine at my house.  It was scary for awhile, and there's still a lot of devestation to the west of me.  


On a much happier note:  Tomorrow is our Vero Beach Day!  Here's my plan from the MCO airport.  How long will I be on the Beeline before we get to the toll road?  How far from I-95 to 512?  If there's anything else I need to know or a different direction I should take, please let me know.  Thanks!


From Orlando International Airport (Via I-95 South) 

Take the Beeline (528) toll road east to I-95 South. 
Follow I-95 South to 512 East - exit 69 (New:156) Sebastian/Fellsmere. 
Turn left/east on 512 to US 1 (6.5 miles). 
Turn right/south on US 1 to 510 (4.5 miles). 
Turn left/east on 510 to A-1-A (2.5 miles). 
Turn right on A-1-A. 
The resort is immediately on the left.


----------



## PammyK

tchrrx said:


> Sorry, but I'm just now seeing this.  All is fine at my house.  It was scary for awhile, and there's still a lot of devestation to the west of me.
> 
> 
> On a much happier note:  Tomorrow is our Vero Beach Day!  Here's my plan from the MCO airport.  How long will I be on the Beeline before we get to the toll road?  How far from I-95 to 512?  If there's anything else I need to know or a different direction I should take, please let me know.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> From Orlando International Airport (Via I-95 South)
> 
> Take the Beeline (528) toll road east to I-95 South.
> Follow I-95 South to 512 East - exit 69 (New:156) Sebastian/Fellsmere.
> Turn left/east on 512 to US 1 (6.5 miles).
> Turn right/south on US 1 to 510 (4.5 miles).
> Turn left/east on 510 to A-1-A (2.5 miles).
> Turn right on A-1-A.
> The resort is immediately on the left.



Wow...those directions must be from when Disney's Vero Beach Resort originally opened.  However they are still essentially correct.  

From the airport, you'll be getting on the Beachline (aka SR-528 and formerly known as the Beeline) at around mile marker 11 and heading east.  You'll have two toll plazas on the Beachline, each with a $1.00 (I think) toll.  Stay to the right when nearing the toll plazas and follow the signs for cash lanes.  The first toll plaza will be just east of the exit for 417 and the second should be just east of the Dallas Blvd exit.  You'll travel approximately 31 miles on the Beachline, taking exit #42 for I-95 South.  You'll end up traveling approximately 50 miles on I-95 to exit 156.  

After that,you can definitely follow the directions you posted, however, 510 actually intersects 512 so you can turn right onto 510 and skip traveling on US1.  Unless you get stuck when school lets out, it tends to be a little quicker due to fewer lights but really won't make much difference in the long run.  

If you plan to stop for any groceries, there is a Publix in the plaza at the SE corner of the intersection of 512 and 510.  If you follow the "official" directions there should be a Winn-Dixie just a little further east on 512 and you'll pass another Publix after you turn south onto US1.  The US1 Publix plaza also has a liquor store, so I recommend this one for your grocery stop if you are looking to purchase adult beverages (other than wine or beer which can be purchased in the grocery stores).


----------



## tchrrx

PammyK said:


> Wow...those directions must be from when Disney's Vero Beach Resort originally opened.  However they are still essentially correct.
> 
> From the airport, you'll be getting on the Beachline (aka SR-528 and formerly known as the Beeline) at around mile marker 11 and heading east.  You'll have two toll plazas on the Beachline, each with a $1.00 (I think) toll.  Stay to the right when nearing the toll plazas and follow the signs for cash lanes.  The first toll plaza will be just east of the exit for 417 and the second should be just east of the Dallas Blvd exit.  You'll travel approximately 31 miles on the Beachline, taking exit #42 for I-95 South.  You'll end up traveling approximately 50 miles on I-95 to exit 156.
> 
> After that,you can definitely follow the directions you posted, however, 510 actually intersects 512 so you can turn right onto 510 and skip traveling on US1.  Unless you get stuck when school lets out, it tends to be a little quicker due to fewer lights but really won't make much difference in the long run.
> 
> If you plan to stop for any groceries, there is a Publix in the plaza at the SE corner of the intersection of 512 and 510.  If you follow the "official" directions there should be a Winn-Dixie just a little further east on 512 and you'll pass another Publix after you turn south onto US1.  The US1 Publix plaza also has a liquor store, so I recommend this one for your grocery stop if you are looking to purchase adult beverages (other than wine or beer which can be purchased in the grocery stores).




Thank you!  We are at the airport now.  I can't believe I'm just a few hours away from using these directions!


----------



## tchrrx

What do you consider "don't miss" activities here?  We enjoyed the Ickes of shrimp, the pool, and the campfire so far.  We will try the character breakfast Saturday morning.  What else should we try to do?


----------



## mmmagic7754

Checking in tomorrow


----------



## WolfpackFan

Checking in on June 2nd. Have never stayed at VB but have had lunch there one time. Have reservations for the Thursday night seafood buffet. Taking stuff for breakfast and to make sandwiches for lunch. Plan to go to Cape Canaveral one day. Other than that, we plan on just relaxing around the resort. We've been to HHI many times and am looking forward to seeing how VB is different.


----------



## Pete W.

PammyK said:


> After that,you can definitely follow the directions you posted, however, 510 actually intersects 512 so you can turn right onto 510 and skip traveling on US1.  Unless you get stuck when school lets out, it tends to be a little quicker due to fewer lights but really won't make much difference in the long run.



I'm wondering if Disney tells guests to stay on 512 until US1, rather than take 510, because that section of 510 (aka 85th street) is a bit 'run down' and not very eye-appealing.  Quite a contrast to the multi-million dollar homes you see on Orchid Island after you cross US1 and take the bridge toward Vero Beach.


----------



## amurphy369

Our family of 5 & 10 year DVC owners will be doing our first VB trip 6/27-6/29, then on to Disney World.  Can't wait!  What are our chances of seeing the turtles???


----------



## PammyK

Pete W. said:


> I'm wondering if Disney tells guests to stay on 512 until US1, rather than take 510, because that section of 510 (aka 85th street) is a bit 'run down' and not very eye-appealing.  Quite a contrast to the multi-million dollar homes you see on Orchid Island after you cross US1 and take the bridge toward Vero Beach.


My thinking was always that staying on 512 to US1 would send guests past 2 grocery stores (the Winn-Dixie on 512 and the Publix on 510) where they could pick up supplies for their villas on the way to the resort or at least note the locations so they could return to the store after checking in.  The newer Publix at the intersection of 512 and 510 is only about 5 or 6 years old so it wouldn't have been an option when the directions were created.


----------



## PammyK

amurphy369 said:


> Our family of 5 & 10 year DVC owners will be doing our first VB trip 6/27-6/29, then on to Disney World.  Can't wait!  What are our chances of seeing the turtles???


Actually seeing a sea turtle on the beach might be tough since they come out to lay their eggs at night.  Your best bet would be to sign up for one of the resort's nighttime turtle walks (this is popular and they take names and select participants through a lottery system).  

However, if keep you eyes open and watch the ocean, you should definitely be able to spot the sea turtles sticking their cute little noses out of the water to breathe.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

WolfpackFan said:


> Checking in on June 2nd. Have never stayed at VB but have had lunch there one time. Have reservations for the Thursday night seafood buffet. Taking stuff for breakfast and to make sandwiches for lunch. Plan to go to Cape Canaveral one day. Other than that, we plan on just relaxing around the resort. We've been to HHI many times and am looking forward to seeing how VB is different.



(this is for WolfpackFan too) We just got back from HHI and had a great time.  We love HHI.  One of the things I find appealing at VB is that the ocean is right there.  You can go down and set up your beach camp and you're less than a minute away from your room, the pool, etc.  You should travel over to the VB resort lake and have a walk around.  It is beautiful.





They have a tunnel from the resort crossing under the highway. 





Over there they have tennis courts, soccer field, basketball courts and a few grills and picnic tables.  Catch and release fishing is allowed and Eb & Flows has gear.  You can rent a Jet-Ski and have fun in the ocean. 

Ya'll have a ball!


----------



## WolfpackFan

Thanks Rob for the pictures. Does anyone have any suggestions for other things to do near the resort? DW loves to lay out on the beach and read and could do it all day long. After about 2-3 hours though, I'm ready to go exploring. Typically at HHI, I would leave her on the beach and head out to Sea Pines, then stop by Starbucks and Barnes & Noble. Any suggestions of things I could do like that at VB would be greatly appreciated. We do plan on visiting Cape Canaveral one day plus we're ending our VB trip with three days at WDW.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

WolfpackFan said:


> Thanks Rob for the pictures. Does anyone have any suggestions for other things to do near the resort? DW loves to lay out on the beach and read and could do it all day long. After about 2-3 hours though, I'm ready to go exploring. Typically at HHI, I would leave her on the beach and head out to Sea Pines, then stop by Starbucks and Barnes & Noble. Any suggestions of things I could do like that at VB would be greatly appreciated. We do plan on visiting Cape Canaveral one day plus we're ending our VB trip with three days at WDW.



We always planned on visiting McKee Botanical Gardens...
http://www.mckeegarden.org/  My husband is a big gardener and this just looks fascinating.


----------



## WolfpackFan

BWV Dreamin said:


> We always planned on visiting McKee Botanical Gardens...
> http://www.mckeegarden.org/  My husband is a big gardener and this just looks fascinating.



Thanks loads!!! This was exactly the kind of thing I was looking for. We love touring gardens.


----------



## adrianna_sarah

Hey all.  We are taking a cruise in October and thought we might add a few nights at Vero Beach as an appetizer.  Was looking at the Trip Adviser web site, and a lot of the recent reviews (more than half) describe the decor as run down and in need of refurbishment.  There were also reports of a mildew smell in many of the rooms.  There was one that described his room as "new and fresh."  Are they at the beginning of a room refurbishment, or if not, would you agree that the rooms are worth the price?  We are not DVC at this time, so would be paying out of pocket.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ddiva

Is this a family restaurant?


----------



## PammyK

BWV Dreamin said:


> We always planned on visiting McKee Botanical Gardens...
> http://www.mckeegarden.org/  My husband is a big gardener and this just looks fascinating.


mcKee is really beautiful but also really really buggy.  Get gooooooood insect repellent and apply liberally.  Also, consider wearing long trousers, a long sleeved shirt, hat and closed toe shoes with socks to give the critters as little real estate as possible for biting.


----------



## PammyK

adrianna_sarah said:


> Hey all.  We are taking a cruise in October and thought we might add a few nights at Vero Beach as an appetizer.  Was looking at the Trip Adviser web site, and a lot of the recent reviews (more than half) describe the decor as run down and in need of refurbishment.  There were also reports of a mildew smell in many of the rooms.  There was one that described his room as "new and fresh."  Are they at the beginning of a room refurbishment, or if not, would you agree that the rooms are worth the price?  We are not DVC at this time, so would be paying out of pocket.  Thanks for any advice.


Unfortunately, with any beach resort, the proprietors will always be fighting that damp, mustiness that is inherent when you're so close to the sea.  However, in my 3 visits last year and my current visit, I haven't seen or smelled anything musty or mildewy.  

As far as the decor, I think the whole idea was to create something of a weathered look to make the resort feel as if it has been here since the early 20th century.  So yes, the dresser/tv stand, storage bench, headboards and floor lamp have dings and scrapes in their paint or stain finishes.  The colors in some of the artwork can seem faded to some people.  But the soft goods (bedspreads/bedskirts, carpets and drapes are newer and in good condition, IMO.  

Bear in mind that my observations are based on Inn Rooms, so things may be different in the outer villas and beach cottages.


----------



## PammyK

WolfpackFan said:


> Thanks Rob for the pictures. Does anyone have any suggestions for other things to do near the resort? DW loves to lay out on the beach and read and could do it all day long. After about 2-3 hours though, I'm ready to go exploring. Typically at HHI, I would leave her on the beach and head out to Sea Pines, then stop by Starbucks and Barnes & Noble. Any suggestions of things I could do like that at VB would be greatly appreciated. We do plan on visiting Cape Canaveral one day plus we're ending our VB trip with three days at WDW.


I liked visiting Mel Fisher's Treasure Museum in Sebastian.  There is a
nominal admission fee ($6.50 for adults) and it isn't huge, but I loved looking at all the stuff that they've found - much of it right along the coast near the resort.  There used to be BOGO coupons in the local attraction guides but I haven't seen one in a while.  
The Vero Beach Mall is about 20 minutes away if you want to do some shopping and they also have a movie theatre there.  If you're an outlet shopper, the Vero Beach Factory Outlets are about 10 minutes west of the Mall.  
If you're a golfer, there are a number of courses in the area.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

BWV Dreamin said:


> We always planned on visiting McKee Botanical Gardens...
> http://www.mckeegarden.org/  My husband is a big gardener and this just looks fascinating.



McKee is a fantastic place , we have visited a couple times.


----------



## Pete W.

PammyK said:


> Unfortunately, with any beach resort, the proprietors will always be fighting that damp, mustiness that is inherent when you're so close to the sea.  However, in my 3 visits last year and my current visit, I haven't seen or smelled anything musty or mildewy.
> 
> As far as the decor, I think the whole idea was to create something of a weathered look to make the resort feel as if it has been here since the early 20th century.  So yes, the dresser/tv stand, storage bench, headboards and floor lamp have dings and scrapes in their paint or stain finishes.  The colors in some of the artwork can seem faded to some people.  But the soft goods (bedspreads/bedskirts, carpets and drapes are newer and in good condition, IMO.
> 
> Bear in mind that my observations are based on Inn Rooms, so things may be different in the outer villas and beach cottages.



We're WDW veterans with BWV as our home resort and we visited VBR for the 1st time during Easter break and went there with no preconceived notions or expectations (other than we assumed it would be 'Disney quality').  We stayed in a 2BR unit in building 15 on the first floor which presumably would be the dampest since it was ground-level, yet we found our room and the entire resort to be fresh and clean with no musty or mildewy smell at all.  We absolutely loved our time there and would definitely visit again.


----------



## adrianna_sarah

Pete W. said:


> We're WDW veterans with BWV as our home resort and we visited VBR for the 1st time during Easter break and went there with no preconceived notions or expectations (other than we assumed it would be 'Disney quality').  We stayed in a 2BR unit in building 15 on the first floor which presumably would be the dampest since it was ground-level, yet we found our room and the entire resort to be fresh and clean with no musty or mildewy smell at all.  We absolutely loved our time there and would definitely visit again.



Thanks Pete W. and PammyK.  We really have come to trust the Disney brand, but the sheer number of recent reviews that described wear and tear have me second guessing.  We stayed at the Boardwalk Inn last year and thought it was fantastic in spite of the fact it had its last refurb in 2008, and that we had read similar concerns about stains and mildew.  To date, it is my favorite Disney resort.  Still wanting to do some research before I commit to a VB stay, but am feeling better having gotten some good feedback here.


----------



## amurphy369

Headed to VB for the first time at the end of June, do we need to make resv for the on site restaurants?  If so can you do it ahead of time? Do you call VB direct or go through member service?

Thanks


----------



## okw2012

amurphy369 said:
			
		

> Headed to VB for the first time at the end of June, do we need to make resv for the on site restaurants?  If so can you do it ahead of time? Do you call VB direct or go through member service?
> 
> Thanks



Yes you do want to make reservations for character meals! There are two per week: one breakfast, one dinner. You can do it through MS or by calling the resort directly. But not through Disney dining. If your party is not even-numbered (3 or 5 say) you might have more success by calling the resort directly and asking for one more seat (4 or 6)...


----------



## amurphy369

We won't actually be there on the days that they do the character meals , but what about for non character meals? Are day of resv ok, or should I also do those ahead of time?  

Thanks for your help


----------



## DVCconvert

amurphy369 said:


> We won't actually be there on the days that they do the character meals , but what about for non character meals? Are day of resv ok, or should I also do those ahead of time?
> 
> Thanks for your help



If you desire/can go to the Sunday Brunch, a reservation is a good idea as this can often draw in locals in addition to Resort Guests. 
HTH


----------



## n2mm

amurphy369 said:


> Headed to VB for the first time at the end of June, do we need to make resv for the on site restaurants?  If so can you do it ahead of time? Do you call VB direct or go through member service?
> 
> Thanks



We were there for our first stay a couple of weeks ago.  I called MS and made my dining reservation for the Thursday night buffet.  This had to be the best buffet I've had in a long time.  We are still talking about it now that we are home.  We are glad we made the reservation for the Thursday Buffet in advance because it was full that evening.  We decided to do the Saturday character breakfast and went to the podium on Thursday evening after dinner and made our breakfast reservation then.  For our party there was only  times for 8:50AM or 10:00AM (we took the earlier one).  But to our surprise the place was empty.  It was good.  We actually had dinner here on Friday night and Breakfast on Friday morning. We never had a problem getting a walk in for the other days with a party of 6.  We were only there 2 nights, so we didn't venture out, plus with little ones, we went for the sure thing and no travel time.  We really enjoyed all of our meals at shutters.  BTW, they also take the TiW discount too.


----------



## Stacey6274

We are going in Aug for the 1st time and when I called we booked a Sunday Brunch,  Seafood buffet (thursdays)  and there is a Pirate Night (Mondays) as well...# is 772-234-2180


----------



## amurphy369

We will be there thur-sat(leaving early sat morning to head to wdw, so no character breakfast), but I will definately make resv, for the buffet thur. night! Thanks again


----------



## kristenrice

Out of the blue, our younger daughter said, "Mom, I want to stay at Vero Beach".  So, like a good Disney mom, I go into planning mode.

Right now, we are planning a trip for 2014...but we're not sure when.  We have three options: 
     1) Spring Break (April 6-11)
     2) Early June, right after school lets out
     3) October 19-25 (kids would only miss 3 days of school due to a teacher's convention)

The initial plan was a WDW trip from October 19-24 with my parents.  We'd use all of our available 145 points in a value 2BR at AKV.  Now, they are unsure if they will be able to go with us so I have decided to make plans without them.

I was thinking about adding some VB nights to a WDW trip in October.  My thought is to fly down on Saturday and stay at an AKV standard studio for 4 nights (50 points) and then rent a car and drive to VB for 3 nights in a 1BR (71 points).  

How is VB in October??  We own at HHI and the kids love the beach, but they haven't really done a lot of swimming in the ocean.  They like the sand activities (biking, starfish hunting, etc).  DD7 said it was the sandcastle slide that caught her eye!  She wants to hang out at the pool.  Being from Michigan, I am assuming that October will still be warm enough to swim, right?  What if it isn't?  What is there to keep the kids occupied for 2 days?  After 4 days at WDW, which will probably be commando style, a little down time would be great.

Another logistical question...what is the chance of getting a 1BR for a Wed/Thu/Fri in October at the 7-month mark?  I know that 1BR's at HHI are difficult because of the limited number.  I see that VB only has 36 (which is still 15 more than HHI!) but do they go fast in October?

How is the drive to/from MCO?  I'll look into two options...either rent a car at WDW and return it to MCO...or take DME to MCO, rent a car there and drive to VB from the airport.  It will all depend on the price of the car and the flight times.

That's all I have for now.  This trip is still early in the research and development phase so I am sure I'll have more questions later.


----------



## laughinplace199

I'm so happy I found this thread.  We're staying at VB for the first time 8/27-8/30 and we're really looking forward to it.

there's a lot of great info/advice here, so I've got some reading to do!


----------



## Happy99

I am sure this question has been asked before but cannot find it in search 

how hard is it to get VB at 7months during late June to the second week of August? That is when we can travel. I am considering it for 2014 

Also what are your favorite things to do outside of the resort? DD would be happy sitting at the pool or beach every day. DS won't and looking at the activities there are a few he would really enjoy like archery and surfing. Just in case we may venture out a day or two


----------



## DisDaydreamer

kristenrice said:


> Out of the blue, our younger daughter said, "Mom, I want to stay at Vero Beach".  So, like a good Disney mom, I go into planning mode.
> 
> Right now, we are planning a trip for 2014...but we're not sure when.  We have three options:
> 1) Spring Break (April 6-11)
> 2) Early June, right after school lets out
> 3) October 19-25 (kids would only miss 3 days of school due to a teacher's convention)
> 
> The initial plan was a WDW trip from October 19-24 with my parents.  We'd use all of our available 145 points in a value 2BR at AKV.  Now, they are unsure if they will be able to go with us so I have decided to make plans without them.
> 
> I was thinking about adding some VB nights to a WDW trip in October.  My thought is to fly down on Saturday and stay at an AKV standard studio for 4 nights (50 points) and then rent a car and drive to VB for 3 nights in a 1BR (71 points).
> 
> How is VB in October??  We own at HHI and the kids love the beach, but they haven't really done a lot of swimming in the ocean.  They like the sand activities (biking, starfish hunting, etc).  DD7 said it was the sandcastle slide that caught her eye!  She wants to hang out at the pool.  Being from Michigan, I am assuming that October will still be warm enough to swim, right?  What if it isn't?  What is there to keep the kids occupied for 2 days?  After 4 days at WDW, which will probably be commando style, a little down time would be great.
> 
> Another logistical question...what is the chance of getting a 1BR for a Wed/Thu/Fri in October at the 7-month mark?  I know that 1BR's at HHI are difficult because of the limited number.  I see that VB only has 36 (which is still 15 more than HHI!) but do they go fast in October?
> 
> How is the drive to/from MCO?  I'll look into two options...either rent a car at WDW and return it to MCO...or take DME to MCO, rent a car there and drive to VB from the airport.  It will all depend on the price of the car and the flight times.
> 
> That's all I have for now.  This trip is still early in the research and development phase so I am sure I'll have more questions later.



October is the best or second best month to visit IMHO.  The drive from MCO is about 2 hours taking the highway and about 2.5 taking the beeline (528) over to the coast and take A1A down the coast as the scenic route.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

laughinplace199 said:


> I'm so happy I found this thread.  We're staying at VB for the first time 8/27-8/30 and we're really looking forward to it.
> 
> there's a lot of great info/advice here, so I've got some reading to do!



Got you on the roll call.


----------



## caralyn817

We'll be there from June 30-July 3rd. Can't wait!


----------



## msaseifert

We will be there June 23 thru June....cant wait!!  Can someone give me info about the Pirate night dinner?  I would really love the seafood buffet but the little friend my daughter is bringing with her cant stomach the smell of seafood....I figured pirate night might be best for all of us.  THANKS!!


----------



## kahrani

I am thinking of adding on an extra weekend for our honeymoon and going to Vero Beach after WDW.  We'll be there in January.  Is it worth going then, or will it be too cold? Last time I went to Florida I was a kid, but I do remember going to the beach on the Atlantic coast and it being freezing (in November).  It was much warmer on the Gulf side.  It might be nice to just relax around the resort after our trip to WDW though.  

What are the transportation options to get to VB from WDW and back to the airport, other than renting a car?  Neither of us have driven on the other side of the road before, don't want to cause an accident!!

My other option is perhaps going to Universal for the weekend and staying at RPR.  This is all only if I can change our flights, we saved so much money by renting points for our stay that now I want a few more days!


----------



## DeeCee735

Hi everyone 

We've been DVC members for over 13 years and have talked about a visit to VB, but every time we plan a trip, we can't seem to pull ourselves away from WDW!
That said, I used the 11th month window to book our home resort for Easter break 2014 with the hopes that we'll be able to move to VB at the 7 month window. 
Since we know nothing about the resort or the area, I'm hoping you guys can help a little??

What are our chances of getting a couple of week nights in a VB studio at the 7 month mark for Easter break next year, around the 15th of the month?

How are the studios? Size, beach front location, etc?

 I'm a beach bum, husband is not. My intention would be a couple of hours in the morning on the beach, a few hours out and about, back to hanging on the beach at end of day. May I have some suggestions for what there is to do in the area?

 Does the resort offer any tours, boating excursions, etc.?

What and how many types of restaurants are on property and what's/where is good to eat in the area? 

Does the resort provide beach chairs/umbrellas for guest use or do we need to provide our own?

How far from Cape Canaveral is VB? And how far from WDW is VB?

Any help in planning our first trip is much appreciated!

Diane


----------



## msaseifert

msaseifert said:


> We will be there June 23 thru June....cant wait!!  Can someone give me info about the Pirate night dinner?  I would really love the seafood buffet but the little friend my daughter is bringing with her cant stomach the smell of seafood....I figured pirate night might be best for all of us.  THANKS!!



June 22 thru June 30....LOL  

Also does anyone know if our DW annual pass will get us any discounts at vero?  Wondered if we should take them with us??


----------



## Pete W.

DeeCee735 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> What are our chances of getting a couple of week nights in a VB studio at the 7 month mark for Easter break next year, around the 15th of the month?
> 
> Diane



We're BWV owners and we stayed at VB for 3 nights during Easter break this year.  We checked-in on Good Friday (March 29th) and checked-out the day after Easter (April 1st).  I called MS at 9am at the 7-month mark and was able to reserve a 2BR for the first 2 nights and had to waitlist the third night.   1BR, Studio, and Inn Rooms were all available all nights so I booked a studio and an Inn room for the third night as a back-up plan but approximately 4 months out the waitlist came through.

Based on my experience this year, I think you will be able to book a Studio at the 7-month mark but by all means call or book on-line as soon as your 7-month window opens.


----------



## tchrrx

We just spent three nights at Vero before our cruise on the Fantasy.  Here are a few thoughts:

-  Squid Lips key lime pie was great.  The rest of the food was just ok.  The service was awful.

-  Shutters was amazing!  They had the seafood boil that I'd been dreaming of.    I wish we would have eaten there both nights of our trip.

-  The campfire was a great way to end the evening.

-  Rooms were spacious and nice.

-  We stopped at Publix for sandwich fixings & cereal.  It was great to spend the day on the beach or at the pool, then to head back to the room for lunch.

-  We loved that the shrimp basket and kids meals came in sand buckets.  We kept the buckets to take to Castaway Cay with us.

-  I wish they had more free activities, such as the putt-putt, boogie boards, etc.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Checked into VB about an hour ago and having lunch on Green Cabin Room porch. The resort is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bobbiwoz

WolfpackFan said:


> Checked into VB about an hour ago and having lunch on Green Cabin Room porch. The resort is absolutely beautiful.



Sounds wonderful!  Have a great stay.


----------



## WolfpackFan

We really lucked out on our room. We got Inn Garden View but our garden view has a very good view of the ocean. Now a question - what is the word on Squid Lips. We asked our waitress in the Green Cabin Room and she lives in Sebastian. She really doesn't like Squid Lips. She recommended Ocean Grill but we really don't want to go that fancy or expensive. Any advice on good seafood that isn't real expensive?


----------



## tchrrx

WolfpackFan said:


> We really lucked out on our room. We got Inn Garden View but our garden view has a very good view of the ocean. Now a question - what is the word on Squid Lips. We asked our waitress in the Green Cabin Room and she lives in Sebastian. She really doesn't like Squid Lips. She recommended Ocean Grill but we really don't want to go that fancy or expensive. Any advice on good seafood that isn't real expensive?



I signed up for emails from Squid Lips and received a "buy one entree, get one free" coupon.  However, our waitress was not very helpful or friendly.  When she rang up our bill, she gave us 50% off of our DD's meal.  So, DH had to wait for a manager to try to get the problem fixed.  

The food was good, but the service was not.  We loved the food at Shutters.  I would recommend eating there.


----------



## Hopefully

WolfpackFan said:


> We really lucked out on our room. We got Inn Garden View but our garden view has a very good view of the ocean. Now a question - what is the word on Squid Lips. We asked our waitress in the Green Cabin Room and she lives in Sebastian. She really doesn't like Squid Lips. She recommended Ocean Grill but we really don't want to go that fancy or expensive. Any advice on good seafood that isn't real expensive?



We enjoyed Cap't Hiram's in Sebastian on 2 different trips. Lots of folks think it is a "tourist trap", which it may be, but the food and atmosphere were good.
Also look at Mulligan's in Sebastian. We have not been, but it has an interesting menu.
I was not blown away by Squid Lips either, not sure if it is worth the hype.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Here is a link to some VB pictures I took today - VB pictures.


----------



## stevescherer

WolfpackFan said:


> Here is a link to some VB pictures I took today - VB pictures.



Great photos, thanks much! 

We'll be there on the 18th for the first time.

Can't wait!


----------



## PammyK

WolfpackFan said:


> We really lucked out on our room. We got Inn Garden View but our garden view has a very good view of the ocean. Now a question - what is the word on Squid Lips. We asked our waitress in the Green Cabin Room and she lives in Sebastian. She really doesn't like Squid Lips. She recommended Ocean Grill but we really don't want to go that fancy or expensive. Any advice on good seafood that isn't real expensive?


For whatever reason, I find it difficult to get really good seafood here in Florida, even at Vero.  Probably because I was spoiled growing up and getting amazing fresh seafood at the Jersey Shore whenever we wanted it.  

I still like Squid Lips but I have to say that I feel as if they started a downward spiral a few years back and haven't really returned to the level that made me love them the first few times we visited.  It is no longer a must do for us when we visit Vero.  As far as a replacement, I haven't found one yet but I'll keep looking.


----------



## WolfpackFan

We ended up at Shutters last night and I thought the food was very good. I loved the cornbread. Tonight is Pirate night which we're not doing. So I guess we'll venture out somewhere or eat at Sonya's which has the Shutters menu tonight.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Has anyone tried Captain Hiram's in Sebastian? What about Tides at VB?


----------



## vicki_c

WolfpackFan said:


> Has anyone tried Captain Hiram's in Sebastian? What about Tides at VB?



Captain Hiram's generally gets poor reviews for being not that good and too touristy. Although we went there a few times when we lived in the area, and thought it was okay. I just think there are better places.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

WolfpackFan said:
			
		

> Checked into VB about an hour ago and having lunch on Green Cabin Room porch. The resort is absolutely beautiful.



Post us a pic! Are you in an OVIR? Those are our favorite!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We did not care for Squid lips. Try the Mexican restaurant from the list posted (Al Jalayas) or something like that. They consistently get rave reviews.


----------



## WolfpackFan

BWV Dreamin said:


> Post us a pic! Are you in an OVIR? Those are our favorite!



No we're in a GVIR but we still have a ocean view. We are on north end on 3rd floor. In fact we saw the Disney Dream sail by last night. Look back a few posts and you will see a link to a bunch of pics I posted last night. This was a very last minute trip and we only had enough pts. for GVIR since we gave DD a bunch of pts. for her honeymoon.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

WolfpackFan said:


> Here is a link to some VB pictures I took today - VB pictures.



Pics look great! Looks like they did a really good job restoring the beach. I miss VB! Enjoy your stay. Remember you get a 10% DVC discount at the Green Cabin Room!


----------



## dreamlinda

BWV Dreamin said:


> Remember you get a 10% DVC discount at the Green Cabin Room!



And at the SPA!!


----------



## downontheBW

BWV Dreamin said:


> Try the Mexican restaurant from the list posted (Al Jalayas) or something like that. They consistently get rave reviews.



Another vote for Ay Jalisco in Sebastian.  We've eaten there on both trips.  

We also liked the Riverside Cafe in Vero Beach.  It's on the Indian River at the Barber Bridge.


----------



## PammyK

WolfpackFan said:


> Has anyone tried Captain Hiram's in Sebastian? What about Tides at VB?


I've been to Hiram's once in the restaurant and several times out at the Sand Bar to see a band.  I was really underwhelmed with dining in the restaurant itself, however, I LOVE the Sand Bar, especially when a good band is playing.  The menu is more limited, but I love the "kick off your flip-flops and relax" vibe out there.  I just had a burger there on Saturday night and it was delicious.  Nothing fancy, just good, fresh ground beef with a slice of swiss cheese melted on top.  But oh so yummy.


----------



## PammyK

dreamlinda said:


> And at the SPA!!


And make sure you listen to your voicemail messages because a couple times last week they were offering specials at the Spa for the next day.  For example, you might be able to get 15% off certain services rather than the DVC member 10%.


----------



## PammyK

We tried a couple new (for us) places while at Vero last week.  First was CJ Cannon's which is located in the terminal building at the Vero Beach Airport.  My best description of the food and atmosphere would be old school comfort food.  Items on the menu included things like an open faced turkey sandwich, pot roast, liver and onions and other similar things.  Everything was good, but they're definitely not following the current trends in dining.  The staff was friendly and efficient and the food was tasty, especially my chocolate peanut butter pie in a glass dessert.  They wouldn't be my first thought, but if I was craving some comfort food whilst on vacation, this would be where I'd go. 

Next we tried JP Matty's for breakfast.  This little diner style restaurant serves breakfast and dinner and features photographs by one of the owners, Jerry, on the walls.  You can even buy the photographs if you see one you like.  Food was just okay to me - someone had recommended the French Toast but I was underwhelmed by it.  Also, they serve their scrambled eggs wet which kind of turned my stomach as I can't stand runny eggs.  For my money, I'll take breakfast at Country Ham 'N Eggs over JP Matty but I would like to try them for lunch one day as their deli sandwiches seemed like they could be quite good.  

Finally, we hit Riverside Cafe under the Barbour Bridge in Vero on Friday night.  My friend got the house salad with blackened chicken and it looked wonderful with craisins and almonds along with all sorts of other yummy stuff.  His cleaned plate was testimony to his enjoyment of his meal.  I just had a grilled chicken sandwich and only ended up eating the chicken itself as I just wasn't feeling that hungry.  However, the chicken was grilled to juicy and delicious perfection so definitely a hit.  I would absolutely recommend Riverside Cafe for the food.  Prices are on the higher side, but didn't seem unreasonable.  Also, if you're a younger couple looking for some nightlife, this restaurant becomes a nightclub of sorts on weekend nights after 10pm.  They have a DJ who played a decent selection of dance/club music, good bartenders and an attractive crowd of local 21+ adults.  The crowd skewed young but we weren't the only post 30s in the house.  It was just nice to find a place that didn't close down by 9pm.


----------



## es45

What a great thread! We are visiting Vero for one just one night on November 1. Looking forward to it!


----------



## bobbiwoz

WolfpackFan said:


> No we're in a GVIR but we still have a ocean view. We are on north end on 3rd floor. In fact we saw the Disney Dream sail by last night. Look back a few posts and you will see a link to a bunch of pics I posted last night. This was a very last minute trip and we only had enough pts. for GVIR since we gave DD a bunch of pts. for her honeymoon.



I love your pictures!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

I have noticed in the thread this year...  Shutters is getting good reviews.  A couple years back and even last year, not so good.  Does anyone know if they have changed management or chefs?


----------



## mmmagic7754

We were there last week and Shutters was our worst meal We did have 2 meals at Sonyas that were fantastic!!!


----------



## WolfpackFan

Well we've eaten at Shutters twice this week and thought it was great both times. I had the meatloaf last night which was delicious.


----------



## sehandiph

hi all, just found this thread and we have 3 days at VB at start of October.

Have looked but can't find an answer 
Does the surf school happen every day / week / only at certain times?
When do you book it - or do we just wait till we check in and see if its on?

I have seen a couple of posts about those who have tried it - but we fancy having a go - 2 adults no kids 

thanks
Shezzy


----------



## CruznLexi

We have stayed 3 times with a 3rd one coming. The first time we ate every night there. The seafood buffett was really good. I do like the menu as they have conk fritters and they are sometimes hard to find. They were really good and they had these small little corn muffins that were really good! We also ate at the green cabin too which was good think bar type of food. The hot chocolate was great!


----------



## Boomer4593

I can request Building 12, 14, or 15??  Anyone know which one is best??


----------



## Boomer4593

I can request Building 12, 14, or 15??  Anyone know which one is best??


----------



## tchrrx

We stayed in building 12, and it was fine.  It was a little bit of a walk to the beach & pool, but very handy for going to the campfire.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Update on Squid Lips. We ate there last night. I would say it is just okay. Not really bad but not great either. I had the Shrimp and Jalapeño Cheese Grits. Didn't see any Jalapeños or Cheese in the grits. Overall it was kind of bland IMO, but then again my favorite dish in the world is shrimp and grits, so I have a lot to compare against. DW had the stuffed flounder which was good but not great. The veggies came straight out of a freezer bag. We did enjoy eating right next to the water though and the waitress was very friendly. Overall, we might would return again especially considering we've had a hard time finding any place around the VB resort to eat that seems to be be reasonably priced with good reviews. To date our favorite place continues to be Shutters.


----------



## downontheBW

Boomer4593 said:


> I can request Building 12, 14, or 15??  Anyone know which one is best??



As PP said, 12 is the furthest from the pool; building 14 is very close but 15 isn't much farther.  If you can get building 15 top floor, you may get a peek at the ocean - we did when on the south side of the building.  

The entire resort is quite compact so nothing is too far.  The landscaping hides most views but we love it there anyway.


----------



## WolfpackFan

downontheBW said:


> As PP said, 12 is the furthest from the pool; building 14 is very close but 15 isn't much farther.  If you can get building 15 top floor, you may get a peek at the ocean - we did when on the south side of the building.



Building 12 on top floor also has a good view of the ocean. I'm looking at it right now.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Boomer4593 said:


> I can request Building 12, 14, or 15??  Anyone know which one is best??



I just did a walkabout to see exactly where the ocean views are.  Basically for 1 and 2 BR cottages there are only six units with decent ocean views. Bldg. 12 and 15 have good views if you are on ocean side and on the 2nd and 3rd floors in Bldg. 15 or the 3rd floor in Bldg. 12. Bldg. 14 is pretty much blocked off by GV's and trees.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

mmmagic7754 said:


> We were there last week and Shutters was our worst meal We did have 2 meals at Sonyas that were fantastic!!!



That is too bad   Interestingly, It is the same kitchen serving both restaurants.  I don't know if it is the same chefs though... Are you typically accustomed to upscale dining? Just wondering...


----------



## CruznLexi

Anyone done the character breakfast? Worth doing? We have 2 night at KV then 2 nights at VB before our Dream cruise.


----------



## robhawk

CruznLexi said:


> Anyone done the character breakfast? Worth doing? We have 2 night at KV then 2 nights at VB before our Dream cruise.




We really enjoyed the character breakfast! Looking forward to doing it again next February!


----------



## Leanne1977

robhawk said:


> We really enjoyed the character breakfast! Looking forward to doing it again next February!



Is the breakfast a buffet and do you know the current adult price? Thanks!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

WolfpackFan said:


> I just did a walkabout to see exactly where the ocean views are.  Basically for 1 and 2 BR cottages there are only six units with decent ocean views. Bldg. 12 and 15 have good views if you are on ocean side and on the 2nd and 3rd floors in Bldg. 15 or the 3rd floor in Bldg. 12. Bldg. 14 is pretty much blocked off by GV's and trees.


  Thanks for the live update.   For anyone's interest the units on the ocean side are the lock-off units.  The 2 bdrm dedicated units are on the parking lot side.  So, if you take a 1 bdrm you will be on the ocean side, but if you are taking a 2 bdrm you need to go with the lock-off unit if you want a chance at seeing the ocean.


----------



## Arthur27

We are heading to Vero Beach in the moronung for three nights. we love vero beach resort! It's our way of kicking off for summer break with the kids. I'm looking forward to the pool, some wave jumping with the kids, and eating out.


----------



## Arthur27

Just reading some of the previous posts and saw the review of Squidlips. I enjoy squidlips. I agree that it"s not the best food ever but for the price I feel it's good plus, being on the water is great. The draft beer selection has always been good as well. I hate it when you go into a place and all they have is light beer crap.


----------



## Arthur27

I've been to Vero in october Sehandiph, and I don't recall surfing school going on at that time. But that doesn't mean they won't have it either.


----------



## Boomer4593

Can you bring your own drinks to the pool and beach?  Coolers?


----------



## shburks

Thanks for the great info in this thread!  We are booked at VB (not DVC members) for July 21-24 before heading up to Animal Kingdom Lodge.


----------



## CruznLexi

Yes you can bring coolers and food.


----------



## SafariTigger

Going to be there for 6/26-6/29 for our 2nd visit!  We are so excited!!  This thread is great!  Thanks for all of the info!  There were a few things I couldn't find though.
The last time we were there was in March though so there wasn't much activity in the evenings.  Do they show movies at the pool at night?  What other activities would be great for kids (6 & 8)?  

Does the pizza place near the entrance deliver to the inn rooms?  

Thanks!!


----------



## Boomer4593

We are here now.  Building 12, third floor ocean view.  Awesome!  I discovered there is a beach entrance behind the firepit.  Not sure if its any closer, but its an option for getting to the beach. We are trying to decide, squidlips or ocean grill???or something else?  Wife wasn't impressed with Shutters menu.....?


----------



## scootert

We love building 12!!    Our favorite restaurant is Riverside Café - not fancy, but great fresh fish.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Boomer4593 said:


> We are here now.  Building 12, third floor ocean view.  Awesome!  I discovered there is a beach entrance behind the firepit.  Not sure if its any closer, but its an option for getting to the beach. We are trying to decide, squidlips or ocean grill???or something else?  Wife wasn't impressed with Shutters menu.....?



We ate at Squidlips last week and it was okay, but not great IMO. On the other hand we loved Shutters, if that, tells you anything.


----------



## DeeCee735

Boomer4593 said:


> We are here now.  Building 12, third floor ocean view.  Awesome!  I discovered there is a beach entrance behind the firepit.  Not sure if its any closer, but its an option for getting to the beach. We are trying to decide, squidlips or ocean grill???or something else?  Wife wasn't impressed with Shutters menu.....?



What type of room are you in, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Boomer4593

One bedroom


----------



## caralyn817

For those of you who were recently there or who are there now, can you tell me what they have listed for Resort activities? We will be up there at the end of the month and I want to get an idea of what they will have for my 3 year old to do. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## manda07

Just got back from a long weekend at Vero - loved it! Such a relaxed atmosphere, beautiful resort. We stayed at the Inn, ocean-facing on the 3rd floor. Perfection!

We tried all the restaurants onsite. Favorite was Sonya's, but honestly they were all enjoyable in their own way. The only negative was the service during the character breakfast at Shutters. Yummy food, but our waitress seemed to disappear after greeting us and it took forever to finally get our drinks and additional servings. (Character interaction was fantastic though!)  Service at Shutters for dinner the following night was absolutely fine, however. 

caralyn817, I still have my activity sheet from last week and for a 3 year old, they've got a parent/tot craft session, treasure hunt, pirate craft, tot fish find, making paper airplanes, coloring, and finger painting.


----------



## ddiva

I just downloaded the portable perks and it states under dining... "Shutters: $$
Save 10% on breakfast and dinner. Not valid for Character Dining,
Sunday Brunch, Seafood Buffet, or to-go orders."  Does this mean Shutters now allows to-go orders?


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

Hi all, heading down for our second visit to VB! And this time just DH and me!!! 

I am sure this info is in the thread and apologize for asking, but I can not figure out how to search a thread on my phone. So here goes: are there k-cup or similar machines there now? 

Thanks!


----------



## WolfpackFan

2gr8DisneyKids said:


> Hi all, heading down for our second visit to VB! And this time just DH and me!!!
> 
> I am sure this info is in the thread and apologize for asking, but I can not figure out how to search a thread on my phone. So here goes: are there k-cup or similar machines there now?
> 
> Thanks!



No. Just plain old coffee makers.


----------



## 2gr8DisneyKids

WolfpackFan said:


> No. Just plain old coffee makers.



Thanks!


----------



## Martinvols

Can't wait -- I love being in Florida in December!   Vero Beach is a very nice resort -- we stayed there for the first time last year and we loved it!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

ddiva said:


> I just downloaded the portable perks and it states under dining... "Shutters: $$
> Save 10% on breakfast and dinner. Not valid for Character Dining,
> Sunday Brunch, Seafood Buffet, or to-go orders."  Does this mean Shutters now allows to-go orders?



They don't advertise it, but we've done this as far back as maybe 8 years ago.  Just walked up to the hostess one day and asked if they would.  She had to consult a supervisor and the supervisor said "of course"    We really like to do this because we generally can't both finish a whole meal so we get an appetizer, two side salads, and an entree, then take our order to our room or to the gazebo by the pool to split it between us.  No crowd noise, lower meal cost, no tipping for room service, etc.  We let them know we're splitting the order and they give us paper plates, napkins, and plastic utensils for two.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I 100% completely miss Disney's Vero Beach resort !!! Haven't been there since May 2011 

But it still holds a place in my heart and hope to return sometime soon. 

In the meantime, wishing all the dad's in this group a very happy Father's Day!!!!


----------



## Snurk71

SafariTigger said:
			
		

> Going to be there for 6/26-6/29 for our 2nd visit!  We are so excited!!  This thread is great!  Thanks for all of the info!  There were a few things I couldn't find though.
> The last time we were there was in March though so there wasn't much activity in the evenings.  Do they show movies at the pool at night?  What other activities would be great for kids (6 & 8)?
> 
> Does the pizza place near the entrance deliver to the inn rooms?
> 
> Thanks!!


.

 We were just there last weekend with a few others it appears.

No movies at the pool - they show them in community Hall. Still not s lot going on at night. The camp fire fires 3-4 nights a week. Other than that it's the pool or borrowing movies/games for us.

And orchid island delivers to the main lobby only - you have to meet the delivery there. Word is it's better to walk over to get it because the delivery time can be pretty long. We picked up a pizza to go for our drive back to WDW last weekend - we all thought the pizza was good (better than shutters).

Sent from my SAMSUNG Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## Snurk71

WolfpackFan said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried Captain Hiram's in Sebastian? What about Tides at VB?



We are at Hiram's last weekend for the first time. The food was decent enough, and the restaurant itself is kind of neat on the water. But the service is pretty lacking. As we dined we kept commenting on how it wouldn't pass the Willie test (restaurant stakeout from food network reference).

Sent from my SAMSUNG Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## Snurk71

Forgot to add.. 

While our stay was great, the WiFi - at least in building 12- was terrible. Basically couldn't use it outside of during in the chair in the living room.

It didn't help that at&ts coverage was terrible too.I actually had to attend outside or room one night for 20 minutes to get a connection.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## ldietiker

My family will be at VB for the first time in August.   Can anyone tell us about the beach at the resort?  When I search for beach info, I can see info about turtle walks, which sound great.  But I'm wondering about what the sand is like, if swimming is allowed or advised, etc.  also, since we will have a car, are there other nearby beaches you would recommend?  Any goor snorkel locations?  

Thank in advance!


----------



## KerriL

ldietiker said:


> My family will be at VB for the first time in August.   Can anyone tell us about the beach at the resort?  When I search for beach info, I can see info about turtle walks, which sound great.  But I'm wondering about what the sand is like, if swimming is allowed or advised, etc.  also, since we will have a car, are there other nearby beaches you would recommend?  Any goor snorkel locations?
> 
> Thank in advance!  &#55357;&#56836;



We are going in August as well.  I've been before but it's the first time with the family.  From what I remember the beach is swimmable but there are no lifeguards on duty.  The surf is rough, similiar to what we are used to here in NE.  I would watch small children very carefully as it is not like the beaches on the Gulf coast.  Don't know about other beaches or snorkeling, but I'm sure others here on the boards can give you some advice.
Kerri


----------



## Buckeye Bob

We will be visiting Vero Beach for the first time August 10-17, 2013.  We're looking forward to a relaxing week with the family and was interested in recommendations for offsite seafood restaurants.  I've noted the reviews posted for Squid Lips, Riverside Cafe, Hiram's and Ocean Grill and was to curious to know if there are any other recommendations.  It will be myself, my DW, DD (15), and DS (14).  I'm also interested in taking my son on an inshore fishing trip and would appreciate any recomendations, thanks!


----------



## goodferry

Hello! We will be making our first visit shortly to the Vero Beach Resort, staying July 6th-9th. We were not able to get a reservation on points, but were able to get a member discount for a "deluxe studio" that is listed as garden view. Any suggestions on what we should request as far as room goes?
Does anyone have any information about the kayaking adventure, specifically if it's every day or if it only takes place certain days of the week, this sounds like something my husband might be interested in. 

Thanks!
Linda


----------



## ddiva

DisDaydreamer said:


> They don't advertise it, but we've done this as far back as maybe 8 years ago.  Just walked up to the hostess one day and asked if they would.  She had to consult a supervisor and the supervisor said "of course"    We really like to do this because we generally can't both finish a whole meal so we get an appetizer, two side salads, and an entree, then take our order to our room or to the gazebo by the pool to split it between us.  No crowd noise, lower meal cost, no tipping for room service, etc.  We let them know we're splitting the order and they give us paper plates, napkins, and plastic utensils for two.



Thank you!


----------



## dwelty

We are going to VBR in October staying in a beach cottage.  I noticed on the map that the BBQ grills are across A1A in the recreation area.  Does anyone know if there are any grills closer?  We would really like to use the grill for cooking and eat on our own deck.  This does not seem realistic with the grills so far from the villas.  We were there last October at the same time and noticed that there were a lot of Mosquitos in that part of the resort, so eating there is not an option for us.


----------



## scootert

There's a grill just north of building 12 - near the campfire..


----------



## Snurk71

goodferry said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any information about the kayaking adventure, specifically if it's every day or if it only takes place certain days of the week, this sounds like something my husband might be interested in.
> 
> Thanks!
> Linda



I don't remember which days, but Disney's kayaking tour is only a couple days/week - I think maybe Tuesday and Thursday. I know or want offered Sunday or Monday when we were there last week. I think the days were listed on ebb & flows board - tho I asked the front desk about it.

It might be offered other days no through Disney, but Disney only does a couple days/week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## dwelty

scootert said:


> There's a grill just north of building 12 - near the campfire..



Great!   Thanks!!!


----------



## stevescherer

Arrived @ Vero Beach at 11ish. Impressed. Beach and pool great. Bleachers was very good for lunch. Now @ Shutters for dinner.


----------



## ddiva

I'm always looking for things to do in case it rains.  I'm sure others are as well, so why not go bowling.  

https://www.kidsbowlfree.com/center.php?alley_id=614


----------



## mjrlee

We will be arriving next Saturday at Vero Beach.  Is anyone there that bought chairs/umbrellas from local store and doesn't want to bring them home?  I would gladly split the price with you.


----------



## goodferry

Not sure when you check out but we drive on Saturday the 6th (my husband and I) and we would be willing to split th cost with you


----------



## mazoo77

The kayaking is Tues and Thurs if you book through the resort.  It is $40/DVC members and $45 non-DVC.  We did it this past week and it was a lot of fun.  If you book through the resort the van will drop you off and pick you up.  You can book direct through Adventures Kayaking(paddleflorida.com) if Tues/Thurs doesn't work for you.  This is the same place Disney uses and you can check out their website, they run the same tour most days based on the website.  It's an easy paddle and you will have a great time!


----------



## goodferry

Thank you so much!! Those days won't work for us but its good to know there are other options!


----------



## Florida Mel

Hi everyone, this thread is really useful 

Does anyone have an email address for VB?


----------



## Legomom

Hi All...

We will be arriving at Vero for our first Visit on July 13. I know im probably asking too late but are there things that I should be trying to book ahead of time?? The kids are Boy-16, Girl-15, Boy-12, Boy-11. 

We really want to have a relaxing vaca after years of park storming 10 days every summer. but I also want the kids to not be bored. 

I think we will drive up one day to go to Typhoon lagoon but otherwise we will be sticking close to the resort. 

thanks in advance for any advice!!


----------



## CarrianneB

Legomom - I don't think there is anything in advance, but definitely check the activities brochure when you get there. My boys 11&13 loved the archery, teen dodgeball, bocce ball, nature walk on the beach, the pool & slides, and checking out games on rainy days.  All of that was sign up/walk up day of.


----------



## Legomom

Florida Mel said:


> Hi everyone, this thread is really useful
> 
> Does anyone have an email address for VB?



Disney's Vero Beach Resort
9250 Island Grove Terrace
Vero Beach FL
32963-4145
(772) 234-2000


----------



## Florida Mel

Legomom said:


> Disney's Vero Beach Resort
> 9250 Island Grove Terrace
> Vero Beach FL
> 32963-4145
> (772) 234-2000



No email address I presume, thanks for the details I will drop them a line


----------



## caralyn817

I was wondering if the resort has the refillable mugs. We leave in 4 days do I'm curious. Thanks.


----------



## bcvlover

I am going to buy into VBR.. subscribing

BCVlover


----------



## dreamlinda

caralyn817 said:


> I was wondering if the resort has the refillable mugs. We leave in 4 days do I'm curious. Thanks.



Yes they do, and if your spending time at the pool this is one resort where we actually get our monies worth in one hot day!!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Florida Mel said:


> No email address I presume, thanks for the details I will drop them a line



I called.  No email.  Blows me away.  They said they could fax an activity list if you call them.  Fax???  That needs to change.


----------



## caralyn817

dreamlinda said:


> Yes they do, and if your spending time at the pool this is one resort where we actually get our monies worth in one hot day!!!



Thanks. 



DisDaydreamer said:


> I called.  No email.  Blows me away.  They said they could fax an activity list if you call them.  Fax???  That needs to change.



When do you need an activity list for?


----------



## CarrianneB

caralyn817 said:


> I was wondering if the resort has the refillable mugs. We leave in 4 days do I'm curious. Thanks.



Yes they do - same ones as wdw resorts.


----------



## ddiva

At VB now and have to recommend Patisserie Vero Beach.  My family and I thoroughly enjoyed it.  It reminds me of the Patisserie at the France Pavilion in Epcot.  http://www.patisserieverobeach.com/


----------



## mjrlee

1


----------



## scootert

ddiva said:


> At VB now and have to recommend Patisserie Vero Beach.  My family and I thoroughly enjoyed it.  It reminds me of the Patisserie at the France Pavilion in Epcot.  http://www.patisserieverobeach.com/



We wanted to try this in May but the timing never worked out for us.  Glad you enjoyed it - always good to have French pastries nearby!!


----------



## Florida Mel

DisDaydreamer said:


> I called.  No email.  Blows me away.  They said they could fax an activity list if you call them.  Fax???  That needs to change.



 Yes, a little behind the times, come on Disney move with the times


----------



## Legomom

Florida Mel said:


> No email address I presume, thanks for the details I will drop them a line



So sorry, I mis-read your post. No I couldn't find any sort of email address for the resort.


----------



## Florida Mel

Legomom said:


> So sorry, I mis-read your post. No I couldn't find any sort of email address for the resort.



No problem I don't think they have one, or not one they're sharing


----------



## HappyGrumpy

Hi all, 

we are looking at either Vero or Hilton Head for resale purchase, is there a thread or a section of this thread that discusses refurbishment of Vero Beach? If so can you point me in the right direction! Thanks so so much!

HG!


----------



## princessK30

Can anyone tell me how big the freezer in the mini-fridge is in the Inn rooms? Rough estimate/example of what it will hold? I'm hoping there's a freezer in it period and it's not just the fridge?...thanks!!


----------



## PammyK

princessK30 said:


> Can anyone tell me how big the freezer in the mini-fridge is in the Inn rooms? Rough estimate/example of what it will hold? I'm hoping there's a freezer in it period and it's not just the fridge?...thanks!!


The fridge in the Inn rooms is the same size as the fridge in a regular studio.  So just under the counter height and with a small freezer at the top.  

Last trip to Vero, we fit the following in the freezer - a 750ml bottle of vodka, 3 water bottles and 3 small round rubbermaid containers that we used to make blocks of ice for the cooler bag.  

As far as the fridge, I've fit a whole watermelon, though usually I cut up the watermelon and put it in tupperware before putting it in the fridge.  I've fit a couple 12 packs of canned beverages, multiple medium-large size tupperware containers, a dozen eggs, a bag of grapes, 4 ears of corn, cold cuts, cheese and various other food items stored in ziploc bags/containers.  So, while not huge, if you're organized, you can fit quite a bit in the fridge and freezer.


----------



## dwelty

PammyK said:


> The fridge in the Inn rooms is the same size as the fridge in a regular studio.  So just under the counter height and with a small freezer at the top.
> 
> Last trip to Vero, we fit the following in the freezer - a 750ml bottle of vodka, 3 water bottles and 3 small round rubbermaid containers that we used to make blocks of ice for the cooler bag.
> 
> As far as the fridge, I've fit a whole watermelon, though usually I cut up the watermelon and put it in tupperware before putting it in the fridge.  I've fit a couple 12 packs of canned beverages, multiple medium-large size tupperware containers, a dozen eggs, a bag of grapes, 4 ears of corn, cold cuts, cheese and various other food items stored in ziploc bags/containers.  So, while not huge, if you're organized, you can fit quite a bit in the fridge and freezer.



you had me at Vodka.


----------



## princessK30

PammyK said:


> The fridge in the Inn rooms is the same size as the fridge in a regular studio.  So just under the counter height and with a small freezer at the top.
> 
> Last trip to Vero, we fit the following in the freezer - a 750ml bottle of vodka, 3 water bottles and 3 small round rubbermaid containers that we used to make blocks of ice for the cooler bag.
> 
> As far as the fridge, I've fit a whole watermelon, though usually I cut up the watermelon and put it in tupperware before putting it in the fridge.  I've fit a couple 12 packs of canned beverages, multiple medium-large size tupperware containers, a dozen eggs, a bag of grapes, 4 ears of corn, cold cuts, cheese and various other food items stored in ziploc bags/containers.  So, while not huge, if you're organized, you can fit quite a bit in the fridge and freezer.



Oh wow! That's much bigger than I thought, that's great! I'm breastfeeding my daughter and I want to take some frozen bags of milk with me to be able to mix her cereal with - I wanted to make sure I wasn't going to haul my liquid gold and then have no where to store it! Can't wait for our Vero trip in August, first-timer here!


----------



## dwelty

Legomom said:


> Hi All...
> 
> We will be arriving at Vero for our first Visit on July 13. I know im probably asking too late but are there things that I should be trying to book ahead of time?? The kids are Boy-16, Girl-15, Boy-12, Boy-11.
> 
> We really want to have a relaxing vaca after years of park storming 10 days every summer. but I also want the kids to not be bored.
> 
> I think we will drive up one day to go to Typhoon lagoon but otherwise we will be sticking close to the resort.
> 
> thanks in advance for any advice!!



We have 2 girls, 10 and 6.  We were afraid of the same thing, kids being bored and having nothing to do since they are used to the parks.  Between the pool,beach,mini golf,and resort activities this never was an issue.  We were there for three days and when it came time for us to leave for WDW for the rest of our trip, they were almost in tears about leaving.  There were still things they wanted to do.  I would not worry about it.  Your kids are a little older, but are close enough in age to hang out together and find lots to do. In July the resort will be full with other kids their age as well.


----------



## mommyoftwo08

Hi - 
We just booked our first trip to Vero for 9/13 to 9/17 - then we head to Jambo. Should I be making any dinner reservations? Does the pirate dinner still happen during that time frame?
Lastly - our Tables in Wonderland card is going to expire 8/31/13 and we need to get a new one. Can I do that at Vero beach, or should I do it online to be safe?

Thanks so much!


----------



## kgeary

Just passed ROFR at HHI and have 160 points we need to use by end of Feb. Has anyone been to VB in January and February?  How is the weather? Still plenty of activities for the kids?

Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## pennst8r

We're headed to VB for the first time in August. Can anyone help me with room request for a 2br villa?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CTdaizy

FYI: we are going to Vero Beach next week, called today to find out more info about SnorkelEars, and was told the lady who ran the program has retired. There's no replacement.. Kids are a bit disappointed!


----------



## msaseifert

This was something I posted on the Trip reports board but thought I would cross post here....enjoy!

We spent last week at Vero Beach and while our vacation week did have some struggles we had a fantastic stay at Vero Beach. With the ages of my kids though I don't think we will do an entire week again....Here are my thoughts.....

The GOOD:
-Cast members are so friendly and willing to help with whatever you ask.
-The room although not a beach view (was a parking/garden view) was really nice and convenient when getting stuff into our villa and when we got groceries.
-The room was great for 2 adults and 4 children ages 18, 17, 14, and 14....I really don't see how we could have put more in our room. 
-The kitchen was adequate...the oven took a bit to preheat...we cooked ALL but one meal in our villa. The only thing I wished I had was a really sharp BIG knife....it was hard to cut up a watermelon with what was in the villa. We cooked breakfast & dinner everyday....BBQ, tacos, spaghetti, hotdogs/hamburgers, pizza, and one leftover night 
-Resort is BEAUTIFULLY kept, very clean!
-Pool party on Saturdays is a lot of fun and you can get to know people that you may see later in the week.
-Bike riding and fishing fundamentals was fun for 14 year old girls....
-The beach - GORGEOUS!
-LOTS OF WILDLIFE....crabs, turtles, birds, lizards...etc.
-Lots of extra things to do BUT mostly geared towards little kids
-The turtle talk was awesome...everyone should try and go to learn about the turtles, very informative
-Lots of turtle nests very clearly marked which I found fascinating
-Lots of beach chairs, umbrellas, etc. available during the day for rent (for a price of course)
-Teenagers enjoyed the ONE teen night they organized. The campfires I am sure are fun but they are singing camp songs and most teenagers are not interested in this. Again they are more geared towards the younger maybe 12 and under kids.....just my opinion.
-Neat that they have a turtle walk lottery but its only for 25 people once a week.....you have to be pretty lucky to get in.

The BAD
-Honestly there isn't much to do after 7pm. The place to rent the mini golf clubs or the bikes or anything else for that matter closes at 7....I find this too early. Especially for teenagers who are looking for some after dinner entertainment.
-There was a pool table near the pool but the kids never wanted to play until at night after dinner at which time the cue and balls were no longer available
-The room we had didn't really have much of a view....parking lot wasn't something to really watch but honestly it was still nice.
-You have to have your key card to get into the pool area and the beach area....I know why this is required but it is still a pain when your carrying a beach bag, umbrella, chairs, etc.
-Also after 9pm your key card will not work to get onto the beach......I know this is to protect turtles but....
-The one meal we ate out was the Seafood Buffet....It wasn't BAD but it really wasn't GOOD either.....It was mediocre at best but we did fill our tummies...just not sure price was worth it.
-The internet was spotty at best....sometimes you win sometimes you lose....
-The turtle walk lottery is only once a week and only 25 guests so.....the chances that you will get chosen are slim....
-The service at the Green Cabin room is SLOW and the the cast members working there didn't seem to care much about anything....

The UGLY
-BUGS...Lots of them. We got chewed up by no seeums....did not even realize we were getting bit until too late. Got really chewed up last day (which was Sat 6/29) and still have little red dots all over our legs. I think we got chewed up right on beach in the afternoon cuz it rained and stayed overcast for a bit and that was when we were sitting on beach. WEAR BUG SPRAY ALL THE TIME!
-There just wasn't enough activities for older kids to enjoy in the evenings.....It stormed 2 nights in a row while we were there. There was lightning in the distance so obviously the pool had to remain closed. Without the pool there is NOTHING for them to do. The problem then is what do 14-18 year olds do? Not much nightlife for them.....at least the adults can go to the bar...SO...the teenagers who want to "hang out" as a group end up playing MANHUNT (which is a hip name for hide and seek) until 12am....

THE INCREDIBLE
-WILDLIFE is everywhere...
-When my hubby and I were walking on the beach after dinner one night a mamma turtle walked right past us and started her nest...we called the kids and over the next 90 minutes we stood and watched the mamma do everything she needed to do and then watched her walk back into the water.....we were so close we could hear her breathing and we could reach out and touch her. Definitely an experience that can only be described as FANTASTIC....Ive only seen 3 things in my life that could top it....2 were watching my own children being born, the third was watching baby turtles hatch in FT Lauderdale a few years back. Of course we knew that the event needs to be respected but some people just have no clue and I am pretty sure I ticked off some parents who were actually encouraging their child to get closer and touch the turtle while she was doing her thing....I said NO and stood in the way of the child....parents stomped off....OH WELL!
-A manatee swam in really close to shore and my hubby actually swam with her and got some incredible video with his go-pro....it was a really cool experience for him....he kept a respectable distance and she sort of played around while he was watching her.

A side note...they do have online check in and I did participate....you can only request buildings not floors.  I did request building closest to pool and it was granted.  All in all a good stay...just some observations we made. If anyone has any questions I am happy to answer


----------



## dreamlinda

"This was something I posted on the Trip reports board but thought I would cross post here....enjoy!"

What a wonderful, candid summary of your trip.  As a VB lover I am glad you could appreciate the good points, and I agree with your not-so good comments.  I am a bug bite magnet (my husband never gets bit) so feel your pain.  I agree with your length of stay comment for teens.  If you have a car and are comfortable with introducing them to the area and then letting them go there are movies etc in Vero Beach, but right at the resort teen entertainment post dinner is lacking.


----------



## bcvlover

So excited... we just passed rofr on VBR...

Now to get our membership, so we can plan a trip.

Does anyone do a umbrella / chair / or boggie board pass along..

Bcvlover


----------



## jgdsoarin

We are excited to be heading to Vero next week for 2 nights! This will be our first trip and we are staying in an ocean view inn room. This trip will kick off 10 days in Florida...also visiting family on the Gulf Coast and visiting WDW for 4 nights. Hoping to make this trip all about beaches and water parks!  This thread has been great to help me learn about what's available in and around VB!


----------



## aclov

We love the beach so thinking of a possible add-on in the near future.  I know nothing about Vero Beach but like the close proximity to WDW!


----------



## goodferry

On our way there, quick question, are there ihomes in the room?


----------



## Madi100

We are headed to Vero Beach July 20.  We were supposed to go with another family that is now unable to go.  We went with them last year and had a blast.  Now we are alone.  I have two girls - 12 and 15.  I'm sure hoping that we have as much fun just with our family.  

We ate at Shutters twice.  Once was for the first night and the second night was for the pirate character meal.  We won't eat there at all this trip.  Our server was great, but the food was not.  Burgers were burned, orders not correct, pizza burned and almost no cheese.  It was bad enough she offered to not charge us for everything.  For the pirate meal, the meal was good.  It reminded me of Whispering Canyon Cafe in style and type.  But the service was horrible.  There were 8 of us, and we couldn't get refills on anything.  The quick serve outside was great, but if they closed the pool, they closed the restaurant and that left us with no place to eat.  

Really looking forward to the trip, just have to adjust our expectations.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Does anyone know what the 2013 summer rack rates were for a 2 bedroom?  We're out of points for next year already, but trying to get an idea of what we'd have to pay to stay for a week next August, and hopefully get the 25% member discount!  Thanks!


----------



## goodferry

We are here now, arrived yesterday around 2. We are in a studio in Building 15 on the first floor. It's a gorgeous resort and the weather has been beautiful!
We had dinner last night at the Ocean Grill and it was really, really good. This morning we had the brunch on property and it was fantastic. Our service was good and there was a huge variety of food.
The waves are pretty wild and there is a rip current warning out today. I am surprised at the number of small children in the water given the conditions. It's a beautiful beach with at least three sea turtles swimming just off shore. Any questions or advice? Trying to decide now where to eat tonight


----------



## dwelty

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Does anyone know what the 2013 summer rack rates were for a 2 bedroom?  We're out of points for next year already, but trying to get an idea of what we'd have to pay to stay for a week next August, and hopefully get the 25% member discount!  Thanks!



You can call member services, but also check Expedia.com. Type Vero Beach as your destination.   Sometimes this rate will be cheaper than the member discounted rate.


----------



## Cobra B.

9th visit 8/17-8/20.


----------



## modisneychick

We are here now. I am posting pics on my Facebook in my signature if you want to follow along.  It is gorgeous here right now


----------



## floridafam

Goodferry,
The rip currents have been awful lately.  I'm surprised by how many people still go in the water and go quite a distance out.  Maybe they just don't know any better.

We are keeping an eye on TS Chantal.  I have an appointment at the resort spa this weekend and I'm hoping it doesn't get cancelled. lol


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

dwelty said:


> You can call member services, but also check Expedia.com. Type Vero Beach as your destination.   Sometimes this rate will be cheaper than the member discounted rate.



I will have to check that out!  I don't see availability on Expedia or the Disney site for August yet, I did try some dates in February and May to get an idea and am seeing $540/night, which is along the lines of what I expected it to be.  When would MS or the other sites generally get availability? Maybe 10 or 11 months out?


----------



## caralyn817

We were there from June 30 to July 3. We really enjoyed it and wanted to go back. I was able to get Labor Day weekend.  We are so excited. It is a short drive for us and will be a relaxing getaway. We'll be there Aug. 30th through Sept. 2nd. We're taking my parents along this time. Can anyone tell me how the Character Breakfast is? We're thinking about doing it for DD. We did the Pirate Dinner when we were just there and loved it, but we won't be able to do it this time since we will be checking out that day.


----------



## TLPL

mazoo77 said:


> The kayaking is Tues and Thurs if you book through the resort.  It is $40/DVC members and $45 non-DVC.  We did it this past week and it was a lot of fun.  If you book through the resort the van will drop you off and pick you up.  You can book direct through Adventures Kayaking(paddleflorida.com) if Tues/Thurs doesn't work for you.  This is the same place Disney uses and you can check out their website, they run the same tour most days based on the website.  It's an easy paddle and you will have a great time!



Hey there, Is there an age requirement or the tour? My son is 7 yo and he doesn't know how to swim yet.


----------



## mazoo77

You should call them and ask to be sure, 772-567-0522 or contact them via email through their website listed in the previous note.  

My thoughts are it should not be an issue.  You would use the 2 person kayak and they provide the life jackets in all sizes from kids to adults.  Much of the trip is in shallow water.  Make sure to take good polarized sunglasses.  It makes a huge difference when trying to see the marine life.


----------



## DPickering

First visit, Jan 5-12 '14.


----------



## shburks

modisneychick said:


> We are here now. I am posting pics on my Facebook in my signature if you want to follow along.  It is gorgeous here right now



Thank you for letting us know!  I'm checking out your FB pictures right now!  We check in to Vero Beach in a week!  So excited to see that there are turtle nests!  My son absolutely loves turtles and other sea creatures, and he'll be so excited to get to see the nest areas!

Can you please report back or PM me or something about your dining experiences?  We'll only be there Sunday afternoon until Wednesday morning but I really want to try to some seafood one or two nights.  We're thinking one night (probably arrival night) to get pizza from the local joint and eat by the pool or something.  I'm definitely considering Riverside Cafe...maybe Squid Lips (it just gets so many mixed reviews).  

How is breakfast at Shutters?  Can you elaborate on the Bleachers menu?


----------



## modisneychick

shburks said:


> Thank you for letting us know!  I'm checking out your FB pictures right now!  We check in to Vero Beach in a week!  So excited to see that there are turtle nests!  My son absolutely loves turtles and other sea creatures, and he'll be so excited to get to see the nest areas!
> 
> Can you please report back or PM me or something about your dining experiences?  We'll only be there Sunday afternoon until Wednesday morning but I really want to try to some seafood one or two nights.  We're thinking one night (probably arrival night) to get pizza from the local joint and eat by the pool or something.  I'm definitely considering Riverside Cafe...maybe Squid Lips (it just gets so many mixed reviews).
> 
> How is breakfast at Shutters?  Can you elaborate on the Bleachers menu?



There are so many turtles nests right now. I could count 20 just from my chair on the beach today. I think that is very exciting!

We ate at a different restaurant every night we were here:

Chili's in Orlando -okay that doesn't count 

Squid Lips (in Sebastian) - We love this place. It is a local hangout, so you know it has to be a step above some of the rest. The portions are generous and the view is nice. Service can be slow, but this is the beach life here. They serve warm pineapple bread as a starter (one of our favorite things). We had the mountain of shrimp (came with fries and cole slaw - and it was a TON of shrimp) for $12.99.  Dh and my son both had Mahi Mahi and really liked it. Dh says this was the best Key Lime Pie he had all week.

Riverside Cafe (In Vero Beach under the bridge) - Another local hangout where you can arrive by car or boat. They have a large menu of typical American foods.  The onion straws are really good. We enjoy the burger variety here too.  Service was excellent. We have never eaten seafood here, but they do have it on the menu.

Italian Grill (in Vero Beach across from Target, close to the mall) - A nice Italian diner. We have always found the portions generous and the food very good. If you want something other than the typical (Olive Garden) this is a good place to try. They have homemade cannoli here too. Everyone liked their dishes: Lasagna, Ravioli, Italian Bake and Eggplant Parmigiana. The menu is quite varied here too though.

Capt. Hirams (in Sebastian) - We went because we had a new friend with us. The atmosphere here is really nice, but we haven't eaten here the previous three trips as the food is overpriced and not really that special. That being said, My son thought his burger here was the best he had this week. My daughter's friend also really liked the Tropical Chicken (she was still talking about it today). I got the PoBoy and it was obviously made with frozen shrimp and really not that good. Service was not very good. Others may have a different experience, but we probably will skip it again in the future.

Shutters - We went here tonight as a last-minute choice. Again, we have skipped Shutters on our last couple of trips for price, poor food quality and poor service.  I have to say we were really surprised tonight. The food was very good and the service was excellent. We had the Seafood Quesadillas appetizer and it was very good. I had the sirloin which was tender and cooked as requested. The girls had the Tidal Wave dessert and thought that was a lot of fun. They did have two types of fresh fish tonight, but no one in our group ordered those.

As for your other questions, we didn't eat at Bleachers all week this trip. In the past though, I have enjoyed the chicken tenders and also their salad (very fresh). The kids meal in a pail is fun for the little ones. I also love the Lava Flow Smoothies - I may have to get one tomorrow before we leave.

We ate breakfast in the room, but we have always had a good breakfast experience at Shutters in the past. It is a little pricey, but the food was always very good.

I know a lot of people love the Ocean Grill, but we don't want to dress up on vacation, so we have yet to eat there (and this is our 11th year here).

There are some food pics over on my page.  I will post more this week when I get home too.

Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## shburks

Thank you so much, modisneychick!


----------



## kenneywj

We just got back today. We ate dinner twice at Pizzoodles. The garlic knots were great. Italian Grill was always our go to place, but to us, it paled compared to Pizzoodles.


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi - 
We will be arrving there in 2 weeks to stay a week with out 10 yr old Daughter...let me just say I am super nervous ther is not enough stuff for all of us to do, but I am sure we can find stuff.

Few quick questions for those who have stayed in the past:
Are there iron and Ironing board in each rooM?
How about blow dryers?
Is there different rate to rent chairs for the whole week?

And has anyone done the Capt Bobs Airboat? or Gater bait Air boats?
How about the Brevard Zoo?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goodferry

We had a studio, there was a hair dryer, iron and ironing board. We did not see a different rate for weekly rentals for the chairs/umbrellas. They were very nice and it was so convenient not to have to haul them around! We did not do any thing but sit on the beach so I am no help there lol. We did rent a kayak one day and go out in the ocean, that was lots of fun!


----------



## WolfpackFan

Trying to think when we might return to VB and am considering early Nov. next year. My thinking being that most hurricanes would probably be gone by then hopefully. I'd love to hear from anyone else as to how the weather is then. We're not water people, so that doesn't bother me but would it still be warm enough to sit out on the beach? Thanks.


----------



## Poppins2000

WolfpackFan said:


> Trying to think when we might return to VB and am considering early Nov. next year. My thinking being that most hurricanes would probably be gone by then hopefully. I'd love to hear from anyone else as to how the weather is then. We're not water people, so that doesn't bother me but would it still be warm enough to sit out on the beach? Thanks.



We spent last Thanksgiving at VBR and it was beautiful!!  Not quite warm enough to swim in the ocean but the heated pool was great and so was sitting out on the beach.  It was in the mid to high 70's during the day and in the low to mid 60s at night - sunrises where just gorgeous!


----------



## Stacey6274

goodferry said:


> We had a studio, there was a hair dryer, iron and ironing board. We did not see a different rate for weekly rentals for the chairs/umbrellas. They were very nice and it was so convenient not to have to haul them around! We did not do any thing but sit on the beach so I am no help there lol. We did rent a kayak one day and go out in the ocean, that was lots of fun!




Thank you!  This is very helpful, I don't have to iron before I go, I can do it there!  And glad I don't have to carry my blow dryer!  Kayaking sounds fun!


----------



## CTdaizy

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi -
> We will be arrving there in 2 weeks to stay a week with out 10 yr old Daughter...let me just say I am super nervous ther is not enough stuff for all of us to do, but I am sure we can find stuff.
> 
> Few quick questions for those who have stayed in the past:
> Are there iron and Ironing board in each rooM?
> How about blow dryers?
> Is there different rate to rent chairs for the whole week?
> 
> And has anyone done the Capt Bobs Airboat? or Gater bait Air boats?
> How about the Brevard Zoo?
> 
> 
> Hey there, we just stayed at VB last week, July 9-11. We have a 10yo and a 12yo. Both had tons of fun. We swam in the pool and the ocean. Also went to the campfire one night, they provided s'mores.  We also went on a turtle walk with the sea turtle conservancy- highly recommend this. Just search online. We also did the gator boat ride with Marsh Beast, it was great. Go in the morning before it gets too hot. We saw about 20 gators!  As for beach items, we went to Wal-Mart down in Ft. Lauderdale before going to VB and got beach stuff- boogie boards were $8 and chairs were $10. Much cheaper than renting. We left them at the resort when we left with a note on them to give to the cast members. Couldn't tell you about hair dryers or ironing boards as we looked at the time as being at the beach and didnt care to iron clothes!!
> 
> Have a great time!


----------



## tiferetsix

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi -
> We will be arrving there in 2 weeks to stay a week with out 10 yr old Daughter...let me just say I am super nervous ther is not enough stuff for all of us to do, but I am sure we can find stuff.
> 
> Few quick questions for those who have stayed in the past:
> Are there iron and Ironing board in each rooM?
> How about blow dryers?
> Is there different rate to rent chairs for the whole week?
> 
> And has anyone done the Capt Bobs Airboat? or Gater bait Air boats?
> How about the Brevard Zoo?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



We LOVED Brevard Zoo.  I am not a beach person (no matter how much sunblock I apply I alternate between bluey white and lobster red), but dh LOVES Vero Beach, so last time we were there I was flicking through one of the magazines looking for something non-beachy to do.  And the possibility of hand feeding giraffes was enough for me to rally the family.  (Disclaimer: Our family are suckers for ANY feed the animal experience.  I think if they didn't get the opportunity to feed something out of the ordinary they wouldn't feel it was a vacation.)

When we were last there they didn't have the aerial course so I can't speak for that.  The zoo itself was quite small, and we arrived too late for the rhino petting experience but the giraffe feeding was amazing.  

I seem to remember the zoo was down a maze of roads so it would be best to use a gps.

Other things we have done that the kids want to go back to:
Bathtub bay - maybe about 45 minutes south of vero beach.  They loved that it was calm and they could look down and see little fish swimming around them.  Take some sort of shade providing equipment.
Manatee spotting boat ride - Fort Pierce - I think we got tickets from the Fort Pierce Manatee Observation Center at Fort Pierce.  

Plus they put activities on for the kids at the resort.  

We'll be back at Vero Beach at the beginning of August and can't wait.  Even with our kids now being 12 and 15 we are confident we won't hear the dreaded "I'm bored"

Enjoy!


----------



## Stacey6274

tiferetsix said:


> We LOVED Brevard Zoo.  I am not a beach person (no matter how much sunblock I apply I alternate between bluey white and lobster red), but dh LOVES Vero Beach, so last time we were there I was flicking through one of the magazines looking for something non-beachy to do.  And the possibility of hand feeding giraffes was enough for me to rally the family.  (Disclaimer: Our family are suckers for ANY feed the animal experience.  I think if they didn't get the opportunity to feed something out of the ordinary they wouldn't feel it was a vacation.)
> 
> When we were last there they didn't have the aerial course so I can't speak for that.  The zoo itself was quite small, and we arrived too late for the rhino petting experience but the giraffe feeding was amazing.
> 
> I seem to remember the zoo was down a maze of roads so it would be best to use a gps.
> 
> Other things we have done that the kids want to go back to:
> Bathtub bay - maybe about 45 minutes south of vero beach.  They loved that it was calm and they could look down and see little fish swimming around them.  Take some sort of shade providing equipment.
> Manatee spotting boat ride - Fort Pierce - I think we got tickets from the Fort Pierce Manatee Observation Center at Fort Pierce.
> 
> Plus they put activities on for the kids at the resort.
> 
> We'll be back at Vero Beach at the beginning of August and can't wait.  Even with our kids now being 12 and 15 we are confident we won't hear the dreaded "I'm bored"
> 
> Enjoy!



Great - thanks so much!  The zoo sounds soo much fun!  Can't wait!  We arrive on 8/3, we r staying in the Villa's - so looks like we might be see you around?


----------



## Stacey6274

CTdaizy said:


> Stacey6274 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi -
> We will be arrving there in 2 weeks to stay a week with out 10 yr old Daughter...let me just say I am super nervous ther is not enough stuff for all of us to do, but I am sure we can find stuff.
> 
> Few quick questions for those who have stayed in the past:
> Are there iron and Ironing board in each rooM?
> How about blow dryers?
> Is there different rate to rent chairs for the whole week?
> 
> And has anyone done the Capt Bobs Airboat? or Gater bait Air boats?
> How about the Brevard Zoo?
> 
> 
> Hey there, we just stayed at VB last week, July 9-11. We have a 10yo and a 12yo. Both had tons of fun. We swam in the pool and the ocean. Also went to the campfire one night, they provided s'mores.  We also went on a turtle walk with the sea turtle conservancy- highly recommend this. Just search online. We also did the gator boat ride with Marsh Beast, it was great. Go in the morning before it gets too hot. We saw about 20 gators!  As for beach items, we went to Wal-Mart down in Ft. Lauderdale before going to VB and got beach stuff- boogie boards were $8 and chairs were $10. Much cheaper than renting. We left them at the resort when we left with a note on them to give to the cast members. Couldn't tell you about hair dryers or ironing boards as we looked at the time as being at the beach and didnt care to iron clothes!!
> 
> Have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch for your response - I was thinking that buying chairs would be the way to go.  I may iron just once to go out to dinner - but who cares - right - it's vacation!  Thanks again!
Click to expand...


----------



## tjcat

Our trip is less than 4 weeks away, can't wait to get to the ocean, It is sweltering up here in PA right now, getting us primed for the Florida weather in August!


----------



## shburks

tjcat said:


> Our trip is less than 4 weeks away, can't wait to get to the ocean, It is sweltering up here in PA right now, getting us primed for the Florida weather in August!



Amen. We're in DE and it's miserable. Head to VB on Sunday!!


----------



## Steamboat Girlie

Is there somewhere to grab coffee to go in the morning?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Steamboat Girlie said:


> Is there somewhere to grab coffee to go in the morning?



Refillable mugs were filled in the hall that leads to Shutters.  There may have been ability to pay for a cup, I am not sure.


----------



## shburks

Checking in to VB on Sunday to an OVIR.  Can anyone tell me what is in the kitchenette?  And what is provided?  Are there plates?  Bowls?  Spoons?  ETc.  Trying to figure out what we need to buy.

Thanks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

shburks said:


> Checking in to VB on Sunday to an OVIR.  Can anyone tell me what is in the kitchenette?  And what is provided?  Are there plates?  Bowls?  Spoons?  ETc.  Trying to figure out what we need to buy.
> 
> Thanks!



Have you ever stayed in a studio at WDW.  They are supplied the same with paper plates & bowls, plastic forks, knives, spoons, real glasses and ceramic mugs.  There are paper towels, a coffee pot, microwave and toaster.


----------



## shburks

bobbiwoz said:


> Have you ever stayed in a studio at WDW.  They are supplied the same with paper plates & bowls, plastic forks, knives, spoons, real glasses and ceramic mugs.  There are paper towels, a coffee pot, microwave and toaster.



This is our first time at VB--first time at a DVC--so I want sure exactly what was there. Thanks!

Is coffee provided for coffee pot?  Sugar/cream packets?  And are the paper/plastic things replenished?  (We're cash not DVC)


----------



## robhawk

Just booked 3 nights in February 2014. 2/20-2/23.
Doing the 4 night Disney Dream beforehand.
Taking the in-laws and our adult daughter. Staying in a 1 bedroom.
Can't wait!!!


----------



## DreaminDisney529

My fiance and I will be staying at Vero Beach for one night in just a few weeks.  In order to make the most of our trip we were going to drive to Vero the morning of 8/15, spend the day at the beach and then drive back early evening the day of check out to try and get in more beach time.  Does anyone know if the resort has any outdoor showers or places to rinse off outside of your own room since we will have checked out already?


----------



## dreamlinda

DreaminDisney529 said:


> My fiance and I will be staying at Vero Beach for one night in just a few weeks.  In order to make the most of our trip we were going to drive to Vero the morning of 8/15, spend the day at the beach and then drive back early evening the day of check out to try and get in more beach time.  Does anyone know if the resort has any outdoor showers or places to rinse off outside of your own room since we will have checked out already?



Yes, there are showers and changing rooms by the pool.  Your room key should get you access to the pool area on your check-out day so you will be fine.  Not sure if there are hairdryers,,,


----------



## shburks

shburks said:


> This is our first time at VB--first time at a DVC--so I wasn't sure exactly what was there. Thanks!
> 
> Is coffee provided for coffee pot?  Sugar/cream packets?  And are the paper/plastic things replenished?  (We're cash not DVC)



We're leaving tomorrow and planning to make a grocery stop on the way in.  If anyone could answer ASAP, I'd appreciate it!

Is there coffee?  And if so, are sugar/cream provided?  And will the plates/cups/bowls be replenished throughout the week?


----------



## laughinplace199

Has anyone ever done the River Explorer Boat Tour?  They're located in Vero Beach and they say that the see dolphin on almost every tour.  I think my kids would love this.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

shburks said:


> We're leaving tomorrow and planning to make a grocery stop on the way in.  If anyone could answer ASAP, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> Is there coffee?  And if so, are sugar/cream provided?  And will the plates/cups/bowls be replenished throughout the week?



They do not provide coffee.  Paper products are replenished, but not on a daily basis (every 4th day).  You probably won't need paper towels, but plates and bowls you might want to bring some extra in case.  They give you real coffee cups and (I think) real drink glasses.


----------



## cmehling

Hi Everyone,


We are heading to Vero in a week or so before our Disney Fantasy cruise. It will be our fourth trip to Vero and we can't wait.

Does anyone know if the Green Cabin Room still has night time entertainment. I had heard that Bernie might not be playing there anymore.


----------



## shburks

cmehling said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are heading to Vero in a week or so before our Disney Fantasy cruise. It will be our fourth trip to Vero and we can't wait.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Green Cabin Room still has night time entertainment. I had heard that Bernie might not be playing there anymore.



We're here now and Bernie is not scheduled to play all week. Not sure about anything future but I suspect you might be correct.


----------



## DeeCee735

How much is beach chair and umbrella rental per day? Thanks,


----------



## Lorelei528

I am sooo glad I found this thread!!  We are not booked yet as it's too far out, but I am thinking of booking a 3 or 4 night stay to surprise DH for our 5th anniversary next year (Arriving Wed. April 30th)....

I have a couple of quick questions.....we will NOT have a car.  (no, not even a rental).

I think we will fly into Melbourne Beach as I believe that is the closest airport.  Does anyone know what our options would be to get from Melbourne Airport to VBR?
Also, can you use TIW at VB?  We will have that plus an AP and our DVC membership card...
This would be our first Vero Beach stay.  I really wanted to book a stay at some point to see the turtles but I think our stay will be too early to see anybody.    But I think this might be a nice, relaxing stay, a mini getaway if you will.

We have a 2 week combo trip planned for NOV. 2014 for WDW/DCL, so I am trying to think of ways to celebrate our 5 year anny but stay within some sort of budget.  Originally I was thinking Niagara Falls for 2 nights...but now I'm seriously thinking about VB!  I just don't know about how we'd get to the resort etc. without a car...

Do you think if we arrive on Wednesday (Thurs is our anny) and we stay 'till Sat or Sun, we'll be bored without a car?  

Thanks all!  I'm hoping you VB experts can help me with my questions!


----------



## DVCconvert

Lorelei528 wrote:


> we will NOT have a car. (no, not even a rental).
> 
> I think we will fly into Melbourne Beach as I believe that is the closest airport. Does anyone know what our options would be to get from Melbourne Airport to VBR?
> Also, can you use TIW at VB? We will have that plus an AP and our DVC membership card...
> This would be our first Vero Beach stay. I really wanted to book a stay at some point to see the turtles but I think our stay will be too early to see anybody.  But I think this might be a nice, relaxing stay, a mini getaway if you will.
> 
> We have a 2 week combo trip planned for NOV. 2014 for WDW/DCL, so I am trying to think of ways to celebrate our 5 year anny but stay within some sort of budget. Originally I was thinking Niagara Falls for 2 nights...but now I'm seriously thinking about VB! I just don't know about how we'd get to the resort etc. without a car...
> 
> Do you think if we arrive on Wednesday (Thurs is our anny) and we stay 'till Sat or Sun, we'll be bored without a car?



Car--->I think about your own choice for transport without a rental would be a car service...and considering the likely charge plus tips...I bet you could get a rental for the same price or possibly less. Check the Melborne airport website for which rental companies have offices there and check for deals...especially in the 6 month-2 day before the trip period. If you're beach & pool folks you certainly don't need a car to enjoy DVBR...but if the weather isn't on your side, a car gives you many more options for things to do in the area. A car also gives you the chance to buy off site foods to prepare in your villa which will always be a cost saving over any Disney eatery.

TIW--->yes, this is accepted at DVBR, your DVC card/membership can also get you other activites/rental discounts. Member day is on Thurdays.

HTH


----------



## goodferry

I have to agree, I would be hesitant to go to Vero without a rental car. The restaurants are nice but there's not a huge variety, so being able to eat off site is really nice. Also, if you forget something the little store on property is very limited in what they have. TIW card worked like a charm for us!


----------



## shburks

goodferry said:


> I have to agree, I would be hesitant to go to Vero without a rental car. The restaurants are nice but there's not a huge variety, so being able to eat off site is really nice. Also, if you forget something the little store on property is very limited in what they have. TIW card worked like a charm for us!



Just home from a stay at Vero. No way would I do Vero without a rental car especially if you're talking about a car hire from airport to Vero and back.


----------



## Lorelei528

Well, we can't rent a car, but I don't think that doesn't  mean we shouldn't stay there necessarily.
It would only be for three nights.  Arrive on a Wednesday leave on Saturday.  I don't think we'd get sick of the restaurants in 3 days....

I appreciate all your opinions, but I'm really interested in hearing about experiences without having a car, not people with cars telling me how much it would suck to not have one.  Lol.  We don't have a choice, so it is what it is.

Good to hear about TIW.  Thanks!  That certainly would help the trip budget.


----------



## Lorelei528

Oh and we don't use the kitchenette for cooking.  Just sometimes warming up leftovers. Not even at WDW.  I cook enough at home.  I'm on vacation!


----------



## shburks

DreaminDisney529 said:


> My fiance and I will be staying at Vero Beach for one night in just a few weeks.  In order to make the most of our trip we were going to drive to Vero the morning of 8/15, spend the day at the beach and then drive back early evening the day of check out to try and get in more beach time.  Does anyone know if the resort has any outdoor showers or places to rinse off outside of your own room since we will have checked out already?



There are showers--no room key necessary to access pool bathrooms. There's a multi-purpose wash (conditioning body and hair wash I think it said!!) and I'm pretty sure I saw a hair dryer.


----------



## shburks

Lorelei528 said:


> Well, we can't rent a car, but I don't think that doesn't  mean we shouldn't stay there necessarily.
> It would only be for three nights.  Arrive on a Wednesday leave on Saturday.  I don't think we'd get sick of the restaurants in 3 days....
> 
> I appreciate all your opinions, but I'm really interested in hearing about experiences without having a car, not people with cars telling me how much it would suck to not have one.  Lol.  We don't have a choice, so it is what it is.
> 
> Good to hear about TIW.  Thanks!  That certainly would help the trip budget.



I didn't say it would suck but it certainly wouldn't be my top choice to not have a car. There's one counter service place for food and I don't think I'd care to eat there more than once. Green Cabin room serves lunch but you'd have to change from pool/beach attire and that didn't appeal to us. Dinner choices are ok but the menu is fairly limiting. Regardless I'm sure for three days it'll be fine.  

Because the resort is so far away from airports and fairly remote even in the Vero Beach area, I'm afraid you may not find many who have used transportation other than their personal car or a rental car. You may have to try it out and report back. We were there Sunday-Wed last week and never saw a taxi or car service there so it may not be a popular transportation choice.  Hope you can find a solution that will work for you. Perhaps contact VB directly and inquire?


----------



## DVCconvert

Lorelei528
These folks advertise on the Melbourne airport site that they go to DVBR...you may wish to call them to see what they'd charge....if you do, could you please post their rates here for the possible benefit of others?
TIA

http://www.melbourneairportexpress.com/


----------



## goofy4tink

Lorelei528 said:


> Well, we can't rent a car, but I don't think that doesn't  mean we shouldn't stay there necessarily.
> It would only be for three nights.  Arrive on a Wednesday leave on Saturday.  I don't think we'd get sick of the restaurants in 3 days....
> 
> I appreciate all your opinions, but I'm really interested in hearing about experiences without having a car, not people with cars telling me how much it would suck to not have one.  Lol.  We don't have a choice, so it is what it is.
> 
> Good to hear about TIW.  Thanks!  That certainly would help the trip budget.



Check out this link. It's for Melbourne Intl Airport and it does list some private car services. One of them should be able to get you to VB and back again. It won't be cheap but it's doable.

http://www.mlbair.com/PassengerInformation/MapsParkingGroundTransportation/GroundTransportation.aspx


----------



## cmehling

shburks said:


> We're here now and Bernie is not scheduled to play all week. Not sure about anything future but I suspect you might be correct.



Thanks for the confirmation. So does the Green Cabin Room have any live entertainment now? We've enjoyed going there at night with the family


----------



## shburks

cmehling said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. So does the Green Cabin Room have any live entertainment now? We've enjoyed going there at night with the family



Last week there was no live entertainment at Green Cabin room at all.  I didn't think to ask if there would be something in the future or not.


----------



## DVCconvert

> spend the day at the beach and then drive back early evening the day of check out to try and get in more beach time. Does anyone know if the resort has any outdoor showers or places to rinse off outside of your own room since we will have checked out already?



On the day you check out of DVB your KTTW will still allow you access to the pool area and onto the beach.  If I'm not mistaken, there is a shower head (one head height, one for your feet) on the ramp leading from the beach to the resort 'sidewalks'.  You should be able to get a pool towel from the Rec window as well.

HTH


----------



## dunangst

Question about the Spa at DVB. The info on the disneybeachresorts.com site states the Spa also has a restaurant that has "a menu of small plates, better for you cocktails, wine and sweet indulgences." Has anyone tried out the food and wine options?


----------



## Steamboat Girlie

Does anyone know how far in advance you can make dining reservations at VB?


----------



## shburks

Steamboat Girlie said:


> Does anyone know how far in advance you can make dining reservations at VB?



This isn't like booking dining at Disney World. We were there two weeks ago and there was no issue with booking once we were there.


----------



## bobbiwoz

shburks said:


> This isn't like booking dining at Disney World. We were there two weeks ago and there was no issue with booking once we were there.



I agree, but I usually call about 2 weeks before I get there.


----------



## ddhoeg

DVCconvert said:


> On the day you check out of DVB your KTTW will still allow you access to the pool area and onto the beach.  If I'm not mistaken, there is a shower head (one head height, one for your feet) on the ramp leading from the beach to the resort 'sidewalks'.  You should be able to get a pool towel from the Rec window as well.
> 
> HTH



The resort pool bathrooms also have several individual showers with a body wash dispenser mounted on the wall.  Bathrooms also have locker areas where you can store some of your belongings.


----------



## goofy4tink

I arrive at VB in about 3 weeks. I usually do online checkin for my stays. But that seems to be not available at VB. is this the norm there?


----------



## laughinplace199

goofy4tink said:


> I arrive at VB in about 3 weeks. I usually do online checkin for my stays. But that seems to be not available at VB. is this the norm there?



I think I read that you can do online check in, but not until 10 days prior to check-in.  We'll arrive on the 27th and I plan to try online check-in on the 17th.


----------



## goofy4tink

laughinplace199 said:


> I think I read that you can do online check in, but not until 10 days prior to check-in.  We'll arrive on the 27th and I plan to try online check-in on the 17th.



Ahhh,, thanks. Will try to do it on the 22nd or 23rd.


----------



## Florida Mel

Hi everyone 

Do they sell WDW park tickets at VB?

We have a 5 day stay at VB in 11 days, and counting, any tips? What should we not miss?

Thanks, Mel


----------



## laughinplace199

Florida Mel said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> *Do they sell WDW park tickets at VB?*
> 
> We have a 5 day stay at VB in 11 days, and counting, any tips? What should we not miss?
> 
> Thanks, Mel



I don't know the answer, but that's a good question.  We're going to VB for 3 nights, then WDW for 2 nights.  I figured we'd get park tickets when we arrive at WDW, but it would be nice to get them beforehand.


And I have another question.  I've read that some people buy/bring their own beach chairs instead of  renting from the resort.  If you bring your own, can you leave them for hours on the beach or do you have to put them somewhere while you're not using them?  I'm thinking that we'll want to start our days off on the beach, but we'll probably go to the snack bar at the pool to grab some lunch and I know my kids will want to spend some time at the pool as well.  Can we leave our chairs on the beach while we're at the pool or should we move them so we're not "hogging" a spot?


----------



## shburks

laughinplace199 said:


> I don't know the answer, but that's a good question.  We're going to VB for 3 nights, then WDW for 2 nights.  I figured we'd get park tickets when we arrive at WDW, but it would be nice to get them beforehand.
> 
> 
> And I have another question.  I've read that some people buy/bring their own beach chairs instead of  renting from the resort.  If you bring your own, can you leave them for hours on the beach or do you have to put them somewhere while you're not using them?  I'm thinking that we'll want to start our days off on the beach, but we'll probably go to the snack bar at the pool to grab some lunch and I know my kids will want to spend some time at the pool as well.  Can we leave our chairs on the beach while we're at the pool or should we move them so we're not "hogging" a spot?



You can leave the chairs out there if you want.  I think I'd probably bring them with me to the pool area (set out of the way) so they didn't get "picked up and moved" somewhere else!  But you won't be "hogging" a spot if you leave them.  We were there in July which I assume was a pretty busy time and still the beach was never super busy.


----------



## laughinplace199

shburks said:


> You can leave the chairs out there if you want.  I think I'd probably bring them with me to the pool area (set out of the way) so they didn't get "picked up and moved" somewhere else!  But you won't be "hogging" a spot if you leave them.  We were there in July which I assume was a pretty busy time and still the beach was never super busy.



Great.  Thank you so much!


----------



## dreamlinda

Florida Mel said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Do they sell WDW park tickets at VB?



In the past we have purchased park tickets in Island Grove (gift shop).  Check with them, this may have changed.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

laughinplace199 said:


> I don't know the answer, but that's a good question.  We're going to VB for 3 nights, then WDW for 2 nights.  I figured we'd get park tickets when we arrive at WDW, but it would be nice to get them beforehand.
> 
> 
> And I have another question.  I've read that some people buy/bring their own beach chairs instead of  renting from the resort.  If you bring your own, can you leave them for hours on the beach or do you have to put them somewhere while you're not using them?  I'm thinking that we'll want to start our days off on the beach, but we'll probably go to the snack bar at the pool to grab some lunch and I know my kids will want to spend some time at the pool as well.  Can we leave our chairs on the beach while we're at the pool or should we move them so we're not "hogging" a spot?



Hey Mel,

We always do this.  We will have our umbrella, chairs, and little camping table, set up at the beach and we just lower the umbrella when we want to go up to the pool or back to the room.  It has NEVER been a problem with any complaints, anything missing, anything moved, etc.  This is one of the main reasons we like staying at VB.  Seriously, this is NOT a problem, it is a joy.  The pool is a different story...  If we leave the pool to go down to the beach we don't leave stuff there reserve our spot.


----------



## laughinplace199

DisDaydreamer said:


> We always do this.  We will have our umbrella, chairs, and little camping table, set up at the beach and we just lower the umbrella when we want to go up to the pool or back to the room.  It has NEVER been a problem with any complaints, anything missing, anything moved, etc.  This is one of the main reasons we like staying at VB.  Seriously, this is NOT a problem, it is a joy.  The pool is a different story...  If we leave the pool to go down to the beach we don't leave stuff there reserve our spot.



Thank you!  Only 2 more weeks to go!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

laughinplace199 said:


> Thank you!  Only 2 more weeks to go!



Enjoy


----------



## PammyK

ddhoeg said:


> The resort pool bathrooms also have several individual showers with a body wash dispenser mounted on the wall.  Bathrooms also have locker areas where you can store some of your belongings.


But be prepared - there is no place to put a towel within arm's reach when using the shower.  I usually squish the corner of a towel through the shower curtain loop to keep it mostly dry and up off the floor so it will be available when my shower is finished.  I also use a carabiner to attach bag containing a coverup outside the shower curtain so I don't run the risk of being caught unprepared in the open changing area.  One day maybe they'll actually install hooks outside the shower stalls.  That would make me really happy.


----------



## Florida Mel

laughinplace199 said:


> I don't know the answer, but that's a good question.  We're going to VB for 3 nights, then WDW for 2 nights.  I figured we'd get park tickets when we arrive at WDW, but it would be nice to get them beforehand.



Thanks 



dreamlinda said:


> In the past we have purchased park tickets in Island Grove (gift shop).  Check with them, this may have changed.



Brilliant thank you, I will post my findings


----------



## tmm09

Hi All,

I'm heading to VB on Friday and I have a question.  

Does the resort have "beach" towels for guests to use?  I know they would have pool towels, but is there something bigger for the beach?  Or do you bring your own?  

I wasn't going to rent a chair...I don't mind sitting on a towel, but I wanted to know if I should bring my own.  I'm driving, so it's no big deal either way.

Thanks!


----------



## dreamlinda

tmm09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Does the resort have "beach" towels for guests to use?  I know they would have pool towels, but is there something bigger for the beach?  Or do you ring your own?



The towels they provide are the "pool towels".  If you want an oversized towel for the sand I would bring them.  They do sell them in the gift shop if you forget (but it will cost you ).


----------



## tmm09

dreamlinda said:


> The towels they provide are the "pool towels".  If you want an oversized towel for the sand I would bring them.  They do sell them in the gift shop if you forget (but it will cost you ).



Thanks!


----------



## mmmagic7754

just a little heads up..we were at Vero in May and were heading over to WDW for a day...asked at the desk if room key (KTTW) worked at WDW for charging and was told"not sure". It does,no problem


----------



## tofubeast

Just booked 2 nights at Vero Beach for a mini Thanksgiving break! Nov. 28-30

I have some questions (yes, even after reading all 32 pages of this thread!)

1. What special things do they do at the resort for Thanksgiving? Any special T-Day dining events?  If so, how far in advance to make ADR for speciality meals?

2. Does TIW work on speciality buffets (assuming they do something for T-day) and the character meal?

3. Can you show your AP to get a discount at the gift shop (assuming they have one at Vero)?

4. I booked through Travelocity. It says studio room. Is there a certain area I should request for a studio?

5. What characters appear at the breakfast on Saturdays? Are there any other character appearances outside of the meals?

6. What nights are the campfires? Is there an extra charge for smores?

THANKS!!!!


----------



## EllNat11

Just booked our first reservation at vero!  Staying in a studio oct 26-29 before heading to a Saratoga springs 1 br for 4 days!  We are very excited!  Hopefully we will have good weather bc my one year old looooooves playing in the sand!


----------



## Hopefully

I am beginning to think about our upcoming trip to Vero Beach in October. It will be our third trip to Vero and DH and I are really looking forward to it.
I have looked through the info on pages 1 and 2 and didn't see the answer to the question I am about to ask.
I thought I remembered, in the past, advice about bug repellant to bring to Vero Beach for the no see ums. My vague memory is that the usual bug sprays with DEET weren't effective. But I can not remember the recommended Active Ingredient. I remember "Googleing" it in the past and ordering a repellent on line for a past trip.
I no longer have it and I can't remember the ingredient to look for.
Does anyone know what I am referring to?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanksgiving is a black out date for TIW.

The s'mores, including the chocolate, are free at the campfire.

If you have a studio, you will be in one of the outer buildings, not the main inn.

I thought you look for deet as an ingredient in bug spray!. We wore long pants, sprayed and were fine at the campfire...year ago this pat June.


----------



## laughinplace199

We'll be checking in on Tuesday for our visit and we are so excited!  I bought Deep Woods Off (with DEET) for bug spray.  I hope it helps!


----------



## tommyvr

New WIFI & Direct TV installed today at Vero Beach.  Internet is so much better!!!!


----------



## goofy4tink

tommyvr said:


> New WIFI & Direct TV installed today at Vero Beach.  Internet is so much better!!!!



Dh will be happy to know that. We get there Sept 1. He likes to do a little work everyday so havi g a good connection is hugely important.


----------



## mumto3girls

laughinplace199 said:


> We'll be checking in on Tuesday for our visit and we are so excited!  I bought Deep Woods Off (with DEET) for bug spray.  I hope it helps!



That's what I used when we were there in late July/early August.  It worked well for me on the beach and around the resort in the evening.  DH and one of my DD's don't like the feel of it and initially refused to use it and then spent lots of time counting their bites to see who had more.  DD got to 67 on her legs alone and DH wasn't far behind and then they both started using it.


----------



## laughinplace199

mumto3girls said:


> That's what I used when we were there in late July/early August.  It worked well for me on the beach and around the resort in the evening.  DH and one of my DD's don't like the feel of it and initially refused to use it and then spent lots of time counting their bites to see who had more.  DD got to 67 on her legs alone and DH wasn't far behind and then they both started using it.



Thank you!


----------



## laughinplace199

The DVC website gives these directions from MCO to Vero Beach:

From Orlando International Airport (Via I-95 South) 
Take the Beachline (528) toll road east to I-95 South.
Follow I-95 South to 512 East - exit 156 Sebastian/Fellsmere.
Turn left/east on 512 to US 1 (6.5 miles).
Turn right/south on US 1 to 510 (4.5 miles).
Turn left/east on 510 to A-1-A (2.5 miles).
Turn right on A-1-A.
The Resort is immediately on the left.

Is this the best way to go?  Anything tricky or unusual we should know about?  Thanks!


----------



## tofubeast

If anyone is there or about to be there...can you please ask staff the following questions? Thanks in advance!

1. What special activities/meals are planned for Thanksgiving? I had read there was a special buffet two years ago, are they doing that again at (which) restaurant?

2. Just a wild question...is there an AP discount at the gift ship? I doubt it, but am curious. 


And if you know.. are campfires nightly?


----------



## mommypants

laughinplace199 said:


> The DVC website gives these directions from MCO to Vero Beach:
> 
> From Orlando International Airport (Via I-95 South)
> &#149;Take the Beachline (528) toll road east to I-95 South.
> &#149;Follow I-95 South to 512 East - exit 156 Sebastian/Fellsmere.
> &#149;Turn left/east on 512 to US 1 (6.5 miles).
> &#149;Turn right/south on US 1 to 510 (4.5 miles).
> &#149;Turn left/east on 510 to A-1-A (2.5 miles).
> &#149;Turn right on A-1-A.
> &#149;The Resort is immediately on the left.
> 
> Is this the best way to go?  Anything tricky or unusual we should know about?  Thanks!



This is the way our GPS took us.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Campfires were not nightly.


----------



## laughinplace199

mommypants said:


> This is the way our GPS took us.



Thank you!

So excited.  We'll be there in 4 days!


----------



## laughinplace199

Another question, we will be at Vero from 8/27-8/31.  Any chance we'll see turtles or is turtle season over?


----------



## Belle & Ariel

More Vero questions:

In Sept. will we have to leave drapes closed at night because of turtles?

How much are tolls from WDW?  Need to make sure to load enough on sunpass.

I heard earlier this week about drownings in Miami due to riptides.  Are they a problem now in Vero?

Cannot wait for our turn at Vero!


----------



## tofubeast

laughinplace199 said:


> Another question, we will be at Vero from 8/27-8/31.  Any chance we'll see turtles or is turtle season over?



Turtle season runs until October.  (May-Oct)


----------



## mumto3girls

We were just there 7/28-8/3.  We personally were there on the beach and saw two nests hatch.  We heard about several other nests hatching while we were there.  Although we did not see any nests being created, we were out one morning with the turtle patrol guy from AK and watched him dig several nests so that he could mark them.  It seemed that new nests were being laid on the beach close to the resort almost nightly if not nightly.  I think around 62, maybe 65 days until those should hatch?  All that to say that yes, turtles should still be hatching for the next few months.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

mumto3girls said:


> We were just there 7/28-8/3.  We personally were there on the beach and saw two nests hatch.  We heard about several other nests hatching while we were there.  Although we did not see any nests being created, we were out one morning with the turtle patrol guy from AK and watched him dig several nests so that he could mark them.  It seemed that new nests were being laid on the beach close to the resort almost nightly if not nightly.  I think around 62, maybe 65 days until those should hatch?  All that to say that yes, turtles should still be hatching for the next few months.



That sounds so exciting!  Is the hatching a nighttime event or can it happen any time?
We were there in May a couple years ago when nests were being made--now hopefully we can see the babies.  I guess it's worth having to keep the drapes closed.


----------



## laughinplace199

tofubeast said:


> Turtle season runs until October.  (May-Oct)



Thank you!


----------



## mumto3girls

Belle & Ariel said:


> That sounds so exciting!  Is the hatching a nighttime event or can it happen any time?
> We were there in May a couple years ago when nests were being made--now hopefully we can see the babies.  I guess it's worth having to keep the drapes closed.



I had always heard that they hatch at night and they follow the light from the moon reflecting off of the water to the sea, but when we have seen them it has been anywhere from 7:00-8:30 in the evening and not really dark at all.  We generally would have an earlier dinner and go walk on the beach afterwards which is when we saw them.  Interestingly enough, although they don't make a big deal of it at Hilton Head there are turtle nests there also, and the first time we saw turtles hatch it was there 2 summers ago, also in the early evening.


----------



## caralyn817

Has anyone ever rented bikes from Vero? If so, where did you ride them?


----------



## dreamlinda

caralyn817 said:


> Has anyone ever rented bikes from Vero? If so, where did you ride them?



DH and I have used the bikes and enjoyed it.  There is a paved bike path that runs along A1A from Vero Beach and north of the resort.  If you go north, you can ride to Golden Shores, a very pretty state park beach.  Even better is riding the Jungle Trail, they will tell you how to find it (it is easy) and you can ride to the Pelican Preserve which, if you enjoy nature is very interesting.


----------



## goofy4tink

We'll be at VB for 4 days before heading to BWV for about 6 days. Are the refillable mugs available at VB or should I just plan on waiting until I get to BWV to get them....if I finally decide to.

And here's hoping I get to see some turtle action. I spend a few weeks down in Pompano Beach, right on the water, every year. But it's usually just as the season starts. I was able to see turtle tracks one morning but that was it!


----------



## bobbiwoz

caralyn817 said:


> Has anyone ever rented bikes from Vero? If so, where did you ride them?





dreamlinda said:


> DH and I have used the bikes and enjoyed it.  There is a paved bike path that runs along A1A from Vero Beach and north of the resort.  If you go north, you can ride to Golden Shores, a very pretty state park beach.  Even better is riding the Jungle Trail, they will tell you how to find it (it is easy) and you can ride to the Pelican Preserve which, if you enjoy nature is very interesting.



We've done the Historic Jungle trail many times!


----------



## mumto3girls

goofy4tink said:


> We'll be at VB for 4 days before heading to BWV for about 6 days. Are the refillable mugs available at VB or should I just plan on waiting until I get to BWV to get them....if I finally decide to.
> 
> And here's hoping I get to see some turtle action. I spend a few weeks down in Pompano Beach, right on the water, every year. But it's usually just as the season starts. I was able to see turtle tracks one morning but that was it!



They had the mugs for sale in the gift shop--might also have been at the poolside snack bar which is where you refill them.  There is a self serve station.  In the mornings they had coffee in the hallway outside Shutters that was specifically for people with mugs.


----------



## tofubeast

mumto3girls said:


> They had the mugs for sale in the gift shop--might also have been at the poolside snack bar which is where you refill them.  There is a self serve station.  In the mornings they had coffee in the hallway outside Shutters that was specifically for people with mugs.



I wonder if those mugs will stay traditional, or if they will have a chip in them (like the new ones at WDW) where you pay for a certain time period.


----------



## goofy4tink

tofubeast said:


> I wonder if those mugs will stay traditional, or if they will have a chip in them (like the new ones at WDW) where you pay for a certain time period.



I wish they would be the length of stay ones, with the chip. That way I could buy just one and use it at both resorts. But I have to doubt that VB will use the chipped mugs yet.


----------



## tofubeast

goofy4tink said:


> I wish they would be the length of stay ones, with the chip. That way I could buy just one and use it at both resorts. But I have to doubt that VB will use the chipped mugs yet.



Were they resort specific or generic Disney?

I'm only there 2 nights in Nov, and I'm acting like it's a full weeks vacation! Oh well, happy to have something Disney to look forward to when we leave WDW in Oct. hehe. Plus, it's nice the resort is only be 2 hours north from my house.


----------



## mumto3girls

tofubeast said:


> Were they resort specific or generic Disney?
> 
> I'm only there 2 nights in Nov, and I'm acting like it's a full weeks vacation! Oh well, happy to have something Disney to look forward to when we leave WDW in Oct. hehe. Plus, it's nice the resort is only be 2 hours north from my house.



Two weeks ago they were not chipped and were generic Disney.  We had a multiple split stay and were at AK/BLT/OKW prior and the mugs were exactly the same everywhere.


----------



## tommyvr

not chipped as of today


----------



## PammyK

goofy4tink said:


> And here's hoping I get to see some turtle action. I spend a few weeks down in Pompano Beach, right on the water, every year. But it's usually just as the season starts. I was able to see turtle tracks one morning but that was it!


I'm right there with you.  In fact, I was dropping of some items at the local Salvation Army thrift store yesterday and saw that they had some "vintage" binoculars for sale so I picked up a set to help with turtle spotting from the beach.    It is a little late in the season, but hopefully some of those turtle dudes will still be hanging around off the beach.  

So if you see a gal with some old school binoculars out on the beach next week, come say hello.


----------



## garnet1240

Hi All,


Haven't been to Vero in a few years and thinking of doing an extended family trip there in Sept 2014. Has anyone had success in renting a beach cottage for September at the 7 month window? 

Love Vero!!! 


Thanks 

Gail


----------



## goofy4tink

PammyK said:


> I'm right there with you.  In fact, I was dropping of some items at the local Salvation Army thrift store yesterday and saw that they had some "vintage" binoculars for sale so I picked up a set to help with turtle spotting from the beach.    It is a little late in the season, but hopefully some of those turtle dudes will still be hanging around off the beach.
> 
> So if you see a gal with some old school binoculars out on the beach next week, come say hello.



Will do. When do you arrive??


----------



## goofy4tink

A question for those of you who are familiar with the area...dh really loves manatees. We had a great time over at Hommassasa Springs. But that's way too far to drive from VB. So, anyone have any idea of any kind of manatee experience or such closer to VB?? Would love to surprise dh when we get there next week.


----------



## laughinplace199

goofy4tink said:


> A question for those of you who are familiar with the area...dh really loves manatees. We had a great time over at Hommassasa Springs. But that's way too far to drive from VB. So, anyone have any idea of any kind of manatee experience or such closer to VB?? Would love to surprise dh when we get there next week.



We haven't been to Vero yet (arrive tomorrow ) and I booked a river boat tour for this Thursday.  They say the often have dolphin and manatee sightings:

http://www.riverexplorerboattours.com/


----------



## DisDaydreamer

goofy4tink said:


> A question for those of you who are familiar with the area...dh really loves manatees. We had a great time over at Hommassasa Springs. But that's way too far to drive from VB. So, anyone have any idea of any kind of manatee experience or such closer to VB?? Would love to surprise dh when we get there next week.



We have not visited here yet, but it is only about 30 mins away. 

http://www.manateecenter.com/


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Belle & Ariel said:


> More Vero questions:
> 
> In Sept. will we have to leave drapes closed at night because of turtles?
> 
> How much are tolls from WDW?  Need to make sure to load enough on sunpass.
> 
> I heard earlier this week about drownings in Miami due to riptides.  Are they a problem now in Vero?
> 
> Cannot wait for our turn at Vero!



As far as the drapes... No.  They have tinted glass in the rooms.

Riptides are an issue anywhere on the east coast.  It depends on the conditions.  Most important... tethered body board for older kids... Young ones... pre-teens need an adult with them in addition to life vest.  When my daughter was a young girl she got caught in undertow at Rehoboth Beach Delaware...  I was watching her closely and realized as soon as she was struggling.  You have to be alert and focused.  If they are in the water, you need to be watching.


----------



## laughinplace199

I just want to thank everyone for the helpful info in this thread.  We have a 6:00 AM flight tomorrow and should be in Vero by lunch time!


----------



## PammyK

goofy4tink said:


> Will do. When do you arrive??


I check in on Saturday.  

Ack!  I need to start doing my laundry so I can pack!!!!!


----------



## Belle & Ariel

DisDaydreamer said:


> As far as the drapes... No.  They have tinted glass in the rooms.
> 
> Riptides are an issue anywhere on the east coast.  It depends on the conditions.  Most important... tethered body board for older kids... Young ones... pre-teens need an adult with them in addition to life vest.  When my daughter was a young girl she got caught in undertow at Rehoboth Beach Delaware...  I was watching her closely and realized as soon as she was struggling.  You have to be alert and focused.  If they are in the water, you need to be watching.



Thank you!


----------



## goofy4tink

DisDaydreamer said:


> We have not visited here yet, but it is only about 30 mins away.
> 
> http://www.manateecenter.com/


Thanks!! That looks like a fun trip!!!



laughinplace199 said:


> I just want to thank everyone for the helpful info in this thread.  We have a 6:00 AM flight tomorrow and should be in Vero by lunch time!


Have a wonderful time!! 


PammyK said:


> I check in on Saturday.
> 
> Ack!  I need to start doing my laundry so I can pack!!!!!


The day before we do!!! We should try to say hi at some point!!! Now get to that laundry. That's what I'm doing right now!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisDaydreamer said:


> We have not visited here yet, but it is only about 30 mins away.
> 
> http://www.manateecenter.com/



I have been there, and it's a good nature center...worth the visit!


----------



## dwelty

garnet1240 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Haven't been to Vero in a few years and thinking of doing an extended family trip there in Sept 2014. Has anyone had success in renting a beach cottage for September at the 7 month window?
> 
> Love Vero!!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gail



We got a beach cottage for a week at the 6 month window for this October, so it it possible.


----------



## goofy4tink

I've asked this on transportation, but thought you all might have better knowledge. So.....fastest route from VB to BWVs? We head out on Wednesday morning, around 7:30-8. We will be flying into W Palm Beach and trying not to get too lost then. I'm just more concerned with getting to BWV as quickly as possible. Thanks.


----------



## PammyK

goofy4tink said:


> I've asked this on transportation, but thought you all might have better knowledge. So.....fastest route from VB to BWVs? We head out on Wednesday morning, around 7:30-8. We will be flying into W Palm Beach and trying not to get too lost then. I'm just more concerned with getting to BWV as quickly as possible. Thanks.


Hmmmm...this is tough because it is a weekday and you'll potentially be caught up in the morning commuter rush from the coast into Orlando.  

Barring any crashes closing 95, I think you'll still be best taking 95N to 528W.  From 528, you can either continue to I4 and head west on I4 to exit 67 for the BWV or you could take the exit for 417S to exit 6 (Epcot/International Drive).  There will be slightly more expensive tolls if you take the 417, but depending on timing it could be worth it if traffic on 528 is heavy.

Another option would be heading south from the resort and taking 60 to the FL Turnpike to the I4 exit and then heading west on I4 to Exit 67.  You could actually exit at the Osceola Parkway exit, however, that takes you through a fairly congested area of Kissimmee with several annoyingly long lights.  I've not timed it, so I really don't know which is quicker but I tend to prefer highway driving to stop and go traffic with lights. 

Personally, I tend to take the Turnpike from my place to Vero and 95/528 home.  I'm not really sure why, maybe I like the fact that it seems to be closing the loop of my vacation as it were.


----------



## goofy4tink

Thanks so much...that helps.


----------



## PammyK

Just wanted to give a heads up to everyone that they are in the process of switching out the under-the-counter refrigerators in the Inn Rooms (they might also be doing this in the Studios, but I didn't ask specifically about that) and the new ones do *NOT* have a freezer.  I was a little  when I saw that because I used to keep a few bottles of water in the freezer to bring down to the beach and have nice cold water all day.  I also liked to freeze blocks of ice for my cooler bag instead of using the small ice cubes that melt faster.  

On the positive side, I do like the can slots in the door of the new fridge.  

Overall, I'm not still  about this, but I'm still not thrilled and I feel as if the person who selected the new fridges did not really think the decision through.  I'm just glad I waited to go grocery shopping until after check-in so I didn't get anything that needed to be frozen.


----------



## bobbiwoz

PammyK said:


> Just wanted to give a heads up to everyone that they are in the process of switching out the under-the-counter refrigerators in the Inn Rooms (they might also be doing this in the Studios, but I didn't ask specifically about that) and the new ones do *NOT* have a freezer.  I was a little  when I saw that because I used to keep a few bottles of water in the freezer to bring down to the beach and have nice cold water all day.  I also liked to freeze blocks of ice for my cooler bag instead of using the small ice cubes that melt faster.
> 
> On the positive side, I do like the can slots in the door of the new fridge.
> 
> Overall, I'm not still  about this, but I'm still not thrilled and I feel as if the person who selected the new fridges did not really think the decision through.  I'm just glad I waited to go grocery shopping until after check-in so I didn't get anything that needed to be frozen.


Not good news!


----------



## PammyK

bobbiwoz said:


> Not good news!


Yeah, it is definitely not a change that I like.  On the plus side, there is more space for refrigerated items.  But no ice cream or other frozen foods in your room.   

Also, small though it was, the freezer in the room refrigerator meant that you didn't need to constantly run to the ice machine on the 4th floor because you could use your own ice cube trays or get some ice from the machine and store it in the room fridge.  Now guests will be making many more trips to the ice machine than we did in the past.


----------



## dreamlinda

PammyK said:


> Now guests will be making many more trips to the ice machine than we did in the past.



Very good point!! Sure would be nice if they added another machine on another floor.


----------



## laughinplace199

Just got back from 3 nights at Vero followed by 2 nights at WDW (BLT).  Had a great time at both places!

I'd be happy to answer any questions if I can.




goofy4tink said:


> I've asked this on transportation, but thought you all might have better knowledge. So.....fastest route from VB to BWVs? We head out on Wednesday morning, around 7:30-8. We will be flying into W Palm Beach and trying not to get too lost then. I'm just more concerned with getting to BWV as quickly as possible. Thanks.



We drove to WDW on Friday morning.  We left the resort at 7:00 AM and took 95 to 528 to 417.  There was very little traffic.  We got to AK parking lot around 9:00.


----------



## goofy4tink

We're here now. Loving it a lot. There were a lot of families here yesterday but many have left as of this afternoon. We did get that funny configured room on the corner. Has that long entry hall area. Also got that enclosed balcony....not so great. But we do look out on the water, just not from our balcony. 
Had a great time at the outlet mall. 
Heading to the Pirate dinner at Shutters tonight..last one until late Nov. ate at Sonya's last night. Loved the space but the rib eye I had was huge and too oaky. Ate at Shutters this morning....that was pretty incredible. 
Unfortunately, I trusted the room ready text system. Checked in around 1:00 and room wasn't ready. So went to the Green cabin Room for lunch, which was nice. Then sat and waited for an hour or so...was now about 3:45. Dh went and asked if the room was ready yet. 'Oh yes  sir, it's been ready for 2 hrs and your bags are already in the room'! So we wasted a bit of time. Otherwise things are terrific and we love it here.


----------



## bobbiwoz

goofy4tink said:


> We're here now. Loving it a lot. There were a lot of families here yesterday but many have left as of this afternoon. We did get that funny configured room on the corner. Has that long entry hall area. Also got that enclosed balcony....not so great. But we do look out on the water, just not from our balcony.
> Had a great time at the outlet mall.
> Heading to the Pirate dinner at Shutters tonight..last one until late Nov. ate at Sonya's last night. Loved the space but the rib eye I had was huge and too oaky. Ate at Shutters this morning....that was pretty incredible.
> Unfortunately, I trusted the room ready text system. Checked in around 1:00 and room wasn't ready. So went to the Green cabin Room for lunch, which was nice. Then sat and waited for an hour or so...was now about 3:45. Dh went and asked if the room was ready yet. 'Oh yes  sir, it's been ready for 2 hrs and your bags are already in the room'! So we wasted a bit of time. Otherwise things are terrific and we love it here.



Is it the room with a king bed?


----------



## goofy4tink

bobbiwoz said:


> Is it the room with a king bed?



Nope, two beds. Dh keeps saying this room is the biggest waste of space he's ever seen.


----------



## princessK30

bobbiwoz said:


> Is it the room with a king bed?



We had the corner room with the king bed and LOVED it! We thought it was huge! (Although have nothing to compare it to bc it was our first trip). Only down side was the balcony being closed instead of rails so you had to stand to see. 4th floor of inn building


----------



## goofy4tink

princessK30 said:


> We had the corner room with the king bed and LOVED it! We thought it was huge! (Although have nothing to compare it to bc it was our first trip). Only down side was the balcony being closed instead of rails so you had to stand to see. 4th floor of inn building



Same here. We're on the second floor, the balcony faces north, and is enclosed, but you can see the ocean. 2229.


----------



## tofubeast

goofy4tink--
If you get a chance, can you ask them what the resort has planned for Thanksiving. Any of the restaurants having a nice buffet?

Thanks!    Hope you have a nice stay!


----------



## okw2012

Just back from a week at Vero Beach, we loved it!

Our room was spotless, the whole resort was in great shape, housekeeping seemed better than at OKW (less dust, certainly).

The kids loved the activities, and in particular their harmonica lesson and archery. Turtle troop was not appreciated that much by my children, but by that point we'd already seen turtles twice on the beach. Made a great video of one of the hatchlings release, should put it on youtube. The pirate dinner was a lot of fun!

We were in building 14 quite close to the pool, 1st floor. Too close to the AC units, so was a bit noisy but very convenient. Next time will ask for top floor.

We went to Typhoon Lagoon for the last day, had a blast! M

We flew out of MLB instead of MCO. Not a ton of flights per day but very close to VB.


----------



## vakamalua

Haven't been to VB since late 90s.  We're planning to spend a Saturday night in early November at VB before driving on Sunday morning to Miami for a DCL Magic cruise.

Does anyone know about how long that drive might take, any possible road problems on route?

Also, considering spending two nights (instead of one), would there be anything to do in early November other than walk/sit on the beach?  Pool heated?

Thanks.


----------



## tofubeast

vakamalua said:


> Haven't been to VB since late 90s.  We're planning to spend a Saturday night in early November at VB before driving on Sunday morning to Miami for a DCL Magic cruise.
> 
> Does anyone know about how long that drive might take, any possible road problems on route?
> 
> Also, considering spending two nights (instead of one), would there be anything to do in early November other than walk/sit on the beach?  Pool heated?
> 
> Thanks.



It's close to a 3 hr drive with no traffic. I would just make sure you aim to not be on the road during rush hr time in Boca Raton, Ft Lauderdale, and into Miami. I don't know of any road construction. 

The pool should be heated. Unless we have a cold front (they usually don't start till more mid Nov), you shouldn't have a problem.  Heck, I was swimming at WDW last December. You just never know how the weather will be, but the odds are more in your favor that it will be warm. Just prepare to have a light sweater for the evening (though you may never need it).


----------



## vakamalua

tofubeast said:


> It's close to a 3 hr drive with no traffic. I would just make sure you aim to not be on the road during rush hr time in Boca Raton, Ft Lauderdale, and into Miami. I don't know of any road construction.



Thanks.  We'll be driving on a Sunday morning so we're not anticipating 'rush hour' problems.


----------



## TamToc

Hi All--  We are leaving for VB on Sunday (yay!) and I have a few questions for those who have been there recently...

1.  Looks like it might rain some next week...We are normally sit the sit on the beach all day kind of people, so we haven't explored much beyond the resort.  Any ideas of things to do around town if it rains during the day?

2.  What "flavor" of H2O+ products are currently in the rooms?  Trying not to pack mine if I don't have to 

3.  Which night does Shutter's have the seafood buffet?  Is it still on Thursdays?

Think that's all for now...Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## tofubeast

So I just called to make my ADRs when we are there at Thanksgiving!  The lovely lady on the phone told me that it was good I was making the T-Day reservation as that "sells out every year."  She said they do the buffet in both restaurants, same buffet. I know she quoted me at $32.99 for adults. I didn't catch the price for kids.  You need to have a credit card to hold reservation and cancellation must be done by 48 hrs in advance, otherwise a $10 charge per person on reservation.   (No Tables in Wonderland discount that day due to it being on a holiday).

I also made my reservation for the character breakfast on Saturday.  It's $15.99 for adults. TIW applies. yay!

She told me the pool is usually open till 5pm (is it true that it's only open till then?) but that "the pool might be open later that week due to the holiday."

I also spoke to a man at the gift shop, and there is indeed a 10% passholder discount.


----------



## tofubeast

TamToc said:


> Hi All--  We are leaving for VB on Sunday (yay!) and I have a few questions for those who have been there recently...
> 
> 1.  Looks like it might rain some next week...We are normally sit the sit on the beach all day kind of people, so we haven't explored much beyond the resort.  Any ideas of things to do around town if it rains during the day?



Just because rain is in the forecast, it doesn't mean much in this sub-tropical locale. You never know if a passing cloud will visit. If it does, it probably will be for a short spurt and then off it goes.  Rainstorms are typically fast, furious and then quickly done with down here.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

tofubeast said:


> She told me the pool is usually open till 5pm (is it true that it's only open till then?).



The lifeguards stay until 5pm.  I believe the pool is open without lifeguards until 10 pm.  The water slide will be closed at 5pm.


----------



## mumto3girls

We were just there late July/early August and the pool was open until 11pm.


----------



## WDW-BWV

The early departure of the LGs and rental shop Closing so early is real a damper for a resort that is a stand alone property!


----------



## PammyK

TamToc said:


> Hi All--  We are leaving for VB on Sunday (yay!) and I have a few questions for those who have been there recently...
> 
> 1.  Looks like it might rain some next week...We are normally sit the sit on the beach all day kind of people, so we haven't explored much beyond the resort.  Any ideas of things to do around town if it rains during the day? You can go to the movies at the Vero Mall, go outlet shopping, play a board game in your room, go bowling, go to the roller rink, read a book, stay on the beach. So many options.  It just depends on whether it is an all day rain (unlikely) or the typical afternoon thunderstorms.
> 
> 2.  What "flavor" of H2O+ products are currently in the rooms?  Trying not to pack mine if I don't have to  We currently have the grapefruit bergamot in the room.
> 
> 3.  Which night does Shutter's have the seafood buffet?  Is it still on Thursdays? Still Thursdays.
> 
> Think that's all for now...Thanks in advance for any help!!



See my responses in maroon above...


----------



## PammyK

Tried a new restaurant tonight - Vittorio's Pizzaria.  They have 3 locations but the nearest one is near the Publix, a couple miles north of 510 on US1.  All the food we tried was delicious, including the pizza.  You can dine in, get take-out or have delivery to the resort.  Prices are reasonable, food is great and portions are very generous.  Plus, a very friendly, welcoming, family vibe from the staff. 

They seem to attract lots of regulars, including some Cast Members from the resort.  

I know Orchid Island Pizza is closer, but I tried them once and found their food to be inedible.  With the Publix just a couple doors down in the plaza, a liquor store just a bit further down the row and a Walgreens across the street, you can stop in and order some take-out, run into Publix or Walgreens to stock up on sundries and groceries and be able to bring some delicious food back to the resort when you're done.


----------



## mumto3girls

PammyK said:


> Tried a new restaurant tonight - Vittorio's Pizzaria.  They have 3 locations but the nearest one is near the Publix, a couple miles north of 510 on US1.  All the food we tried was delicious, including the pizza.  You can dine in, get take-out or have delivery to the resort.  Prices are reasonable, food is great and portions are very generous.  Plus, a very friendly, welcoming, family vibe from the staff.
> 
> They seem to attract lots of regulars, including some Cast Members from the resort.
> 
> I know Orchid Island Pizza is closer, but I tried them once and found their food to be inedible.  With the Publix just a couple doors down in the plaza, a liquor store just a bit further down the row and a Walgreens across the street, you can stop in and order some take-out, run into Publix or Walgreens to stock up on sundries and groceries and be able to bring some delicious food back to the resort when you're done.



Thank you!  This is good to know.  We go to Vero every few years and are always looking for new restaurants to try.  We walked over to orchard island pizza this past trip to get a carry out order and although the food was good (in our opinion) the "atmosphere" was not.  It was close to closing and the phone was ringing and the man in charge was yelling at the 2 younger guys working for him--cussing them out really, yelling at people on the phone and eventually hanging up on them.  It was me and my husband and our 3 kids.  It was uncomfortable to say the least, but it was late and we had already put our order in.  Might have just been a bad night, but we won't return.


----------



## vakamalua

We'll only be at VB for one evening on our way to a DCL cruise in Miami.

Looking for an opinion from the VB experts on the *one best place to have dinner*.  We're partial to really good seafood (not fried).  Since it will be a Saturday night in November, will we need a reservation?

Thanks.


----------



## okw2012

vakamalua said:
			
		

> We'll only be at VB for one evening on our way to a DCL cruise in Miami.
> 
> Looking for an opinion from the VB experts on the one best place to have dinner.  We're partial to really good seafood (not fried).  Since it will be a Saturday night in November, will we need a reservation?
> 
> Thanks.



There's always the seafood broil at Shutter's. There is enough food to share, so it's a real bargain.


----------



## bobbiwoz

On a Saturday night in January, friends and I enjoyed good meals at Mulligan's.  We ate outside, they had a gas campfire lit on the beach.  We went to the one in VB.


----------



## rhinodadz

vakamalua said:
			
		

> We'll only be at VB for one evening on our way to a DCL cruise in Miami.
> 
> Looking for an opinion from the VB experts on the one best place to have dinner.  We're partial to really good seafood (not fried).  Since it will be a Saturday night in November, will we need a reservation?
> 
> Thanks.



Ocean Grill is good, but on the pricey side.


----------



## katema52

My children are real seafood lovers and absolutely loved Sonya's. we were there in August and they are still talking about it.


----------



## rowlands57

PammyK said:


> Tried a new restaurant tonight - Vittorio's Pizzaria.  They have 3 locations but the nearest one is near the Publix, a couple miles north of 510 on US1.  All the food we tried was delicious, including the pizza.  You can dine in, get take-out or have delivery to the resort.  Prices are reasonable, food is great and portions are very generous.  Plus, a very friendly, welcoming, family vibe from the staff.
> 
> They seem to attract lots of regulars, including some Cast Members from the resort.
> 
> I know Orchid Island Pizza is closer, but I tried them once and found their food to be inedible.  With the Publix just a couple doors down in the plaza, a liquor store just a bit further down the row and a Walgreens across the street, you can stop in and order some take-out, run into Publix or Walgreens to stock up on sundries and groceries and be able to bring some delicious food back to the resort when you're done.



Thank you very much.  This is exactly the kind of place I will be looking for on my trip next year!


----------



## grace&philipsmom

Just booked Vero Beach 1Bdr for next April.  We have wanted to stay there for a while, but this is the first time we actually got around to it!  Really wanted one of the Beach Cottages, but they were already gone for our dates.


----------



## dwelty

About 2 weeks ago I saw a post that stated new improved wifi had been installed at the resort.  Can anyone who has been there in the last two weeks comment on the signal quality and speed?


----------



## okw2012

dwelty said:
			
		

> About 2 weeks ago I saw a post that stated new improved wifi had been installed at the resort.  Can anyone who has been there in the last two weeks comment on the signal quality and speed?



Was there less than two weeks ago. Signal was excellent in the inn and in my studio, but iffy by the pool. I still managed to chat (with video) but only on the inn side of the pool.


----------



## tommyvr

We were there when they did the switch.  The new system is so much better and faster.  No longer needed to log in each time I turned the iPad on.


----------



## PammyK

dwelty said:


> About 2 weeks ago I saw a post that stated new improved wifi had been installed at the resort.  Can anyone who has been there in the last two weeks comment on the signal quality and speed?


I just returned home on Saturday.  The WiFi was better this trip than when I was there in May.  Signal in the room was good and I had no problems with my laptop.  As a pp noted, the signal by the pool was not as strong, though that might depend on where you make camp.  We tended to grab a table near the smoking section, kind of behind the slide.  You might find a stronger signal on the other side by Eb & Flo's or Bleachers.  

Also, last week there was a letter placed in my room (assuming all rooms got it) stating that someone might be entering the room to do some work related to the WiFi between now and the end of the month so it seems that it might still be a work in progress.


----------



## dwelty

Thanks for the responses, we will be in a beach cottage, I am assuming that they have updated wifi as well. Thanks for the quick feedback.


----------



## godolphin123

On the seafood side we have a Bonefish grill here now....other good places to eat include the Tides....Osceola Bistro.....Michael's Table....Citrus grill....Polo grill...fun hangouts include Blue Star wine bar and the more bohemian Kilted Mermaid....enjoy!


----------



## goofy4tink

dwelty said:


> About 2 weeks ago I saw a post that stated new improved wifi had been installed at the resort.  Can anyone who has been there in the last two weeks comment on the signal quality and speed?



Really easy to get into and it stayed there the entire stay! Vast improvement!


----------



## iloveokw

We love Fishack in Vero!


----------



## Steamboat Girlie

Is Stacy (Must Do Disney) on in the rooms at Vero?


----------



## dwelty

Does anyone know if there is still a performer in The Green Cabin Room during the week?


----------



## mumto3girls

Not sure if there is someone there every night, but during our August stay, there was a guy singing on Friday evening.


----------



## Wh33zY

Steamboat Girlie said:


> Is Stacy (Must Do Disney) on in the rooms at Vero?



No Stacy, only Casey.


----------



## dwelty

We were at Vero last October and there was construction on the property just south of the resort.  We are staying in a beach cottage in 2 weeks, and would like to avoid any construction noise.  an anyone who has been there recently comment?  I am ready to put my request in for location.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

I haven't been a good steward this year.  We need some new blood running this show.  I'll help you get the new thread started and it is easy to keep up the roll call.  PM me if you are interested or willing.


----------



## dwelty

Please add me to the Roll Call October 6th through 10th.  Thanks!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dwelty said:


> Please add me to the Roll Call October 6th through 10th.  Thanks!



You are already there


----------



## byejou

We are heading down after our DCL cruise in November and I am wondering if Vero is also using the new electronic refill cups & mugs like WDW.  If not do they sell those pink, blue or black lid refillable mugs there like WDW had?


----------



## dvc at last !

Subbing to read later...
have never been to Vero Beach -
hope to be there next summer.


----------



## dwelty

Just wondering if anyone has seen the new rapid refill machine (for refillable mugs) at Vero.  We will be staying for 3 days at SSR prior to going to Vero and want to know what the situation is before we buy them at SSR.  We know that if we buy a length of stay mug it will work at all other WDW resorts, but do not know if it will work at Vero when we move.  if anyone who has been there recently can comment it would be helpful to us.


----------



## tofubeast

dwelty said:


> Just wondering if anyone has seen the new rapid refill machine (for refillable mugs) at Vero.  We will be staying for 3 days at SSR prior to going to Vero and want to know what the situation is before we buy them at SSR.  We know that if we buy a length of stay mug it will work at all other WDW resorts, but do not know if it will work at Vero when we move.  if anyone who has been there recently can comment it would be helpful to us.



The last I had heard on this thread was that the machines are still 'old school' at this point, but that changes are coming to VB and HH sometime in the 'future'...


----------



## dwelty

Has anyone done this?  It is $30.00 per person, this seems a little steep. My daughters 7 and 10 are interested, but I'm not sure I am ready to drop $60.00 on it.  Advice would be appreciated as well as any alternatives.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dwelty said:


> We were at Vero last October and there was construction on the property just south of the resort.  We are staying in a beach cottage in 2 weeks, and would like to avoid any construction noise.  an anyone who has been there recently comment?  I am ready to put my request in for location.



Sad... That property used to be owned by DVC and was supposed to be the expansion space for VB.  Years back they sold it off.


----------



## floridafam

We stayed in the beach cottage closest to the construction last summer.  The construction workers aren't quiet and they start early.


----------



## dwelty

floridafam said:


> We stayed in the beach cottage closest to the construction last summer.  The construction workers aren't quiet and they start early.



This is my concern, and it is why I am trying to figure out if it is still going on.


----------



## floridafam

I can ask my DH to drive by.  I was going to hoot the resort tomorrow for a pedicure but I'm not sure I will have time.


----------



## dwelty

floridafam said:


> I can ask my DH to drive by.  I was going to hoot the resort tomorrow for a pedicure but I'm not sure I will have time.



Thanks for checking!  We will be on west coast time which means waking up late every morning, While we prefer the south side of the resort, this would be a deal breaker and we would ask for a cottage near the north side instead.


----------



## dwelty

dwelty said:


> Has anyone done this?  It is $30.00 per person, this seems a little steep. My daughters 7 and 10 are interested, but I'm not sure I am ready to drop $60.00 on it.  Advice would be appreciated as well as any alternatives.



As a follow-up to this, we found out by calling the resort that we can fish in the lake without doing the fishing excursion.  Since the lake is private no license is needed, and we are bound by the catch and release rules. (which is fine by us)

So we will buy $19 fishing rods at Walmart when we get there and fish whenever we want.

We were told to bring bug spray, and I understand why, last year we did the archery activity over there and were eaten alive!


----------



## n2mm

Soooo Sad!  I just got a call from Vero Beach.  We are arriving in 2 weeks and booked the Seafood Buffet for Thursday Oct. 17th.  Effective Oct. 10th the Seafood Buffet has been cancelled.....ugh......  This was one of the highlights of our last trip and couldn't wait to do it again.


----------



## dwelty

We are driving from WDW to Vero next week.  We usually take the 95 down, but for a change of pace were considering the 91.  Can those of you who have taken this route describe what it is like?


----------



## gracelrm

We'll be checking in next Sunday at VB and thinking we'll be there around noon or 1:00.  We were wondering about Sunday Brunch.  What are your experiences with it?  We enjoyed it probably 10 years ago, but wondered about the quality now?  I looked and it appears to be open until 3:00 (according to something I read). Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## PammyK

dwelty said:


> We are driving from WDW to Vero next week.  We usually take the 95 down, but for a change of pace were considering the 91.  Can those of you who have taken this route describe what it is like?


I'm going to guess you mean Florida's Turnpike when you refer to "the 91" as that is the only other major route that makes sense when traveling from WDW.  I assume it must have a highway number, but I've never heard anybody refer to it as anything other than the Turnpike/Florida's Turnpike.  

I've taken both 95 and the Turnpike, and for me, the Turnpike tends to be a much more relaxed drive.  However, tolls will be a bit more expensive using this route.  Timing-wise, it is probably about the same, however, in my personal experience I've encountered more traffic delays on 95/528.


----------



## dwelty

PammyK said:


> I'm going to guess you mean Florida's Turnpike when you refer to "the 91" as that is the only other major route that makes sense when traveling from WDW.  I assume it must have a highway number, but I've never heard anybody refer to it as anything other than the Turnpike/Florida's Turnpike.   I've taken both 95 and the Turnpike, and for me, the Turnpike tends to be a much more relaxed drive.  However, tolls will be a bit more expensive using this route.  Timing-wise, it is probably about the same, however, in my personal experience I've encountered more traffic delays on 95/528.



Yes, I did mean the Florida Turnpike. (We are from California, out here we refer to our roads by the number).  Thanks for the feedback, I think we will take it for a change of pace.


----------



## ecormack

We are staying at VB for the first time for 4 nights before our Nov cruise on the Magic. Not familiar with the area at all and not sure where we will fly in (we go on airline benefits, so it's always standby). We plan to rent a car and DH wants to go up to the space centre. Are there any other "not to be missed" places we should try to take in? Any advice or tips from experienced VB'ers is most appreciated!


----------



## katema52

We ate at the brunch in August and thought it was the best brunch we ever had. There was a lot of different kinds of foods and it was all good


----------



## Hopefully

Just checking in prior to our visit in 10 days - so excited.
How is the beach at this point? When we were last there 2 years ago there was a huge ledge/wall of sand carved out and left by a series of storms. I have pretty significant respiratory disease and climbing up that ledge would be very difficult for me at this point in time.
Anyone have any news?

TIA


----------



## Snurk71

Hopefully said:
			
		

> Just checking in prior to our visit in 10 days - so excited.
> How is the beach at this point? When we were last there 2 years ago there was a huge ledge/wall of sand carved out and left by a series of storms. I have pretty significant respiratory disease and climbing up that ledge would be very difficult for me at this point in time.
> Anyone have any news?
> 
> TIA



There wasn't a ledge to climb up/down in June. Just a sloping beach down towards the water.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Note2 using DISBoards


----------



## katema52

It was fine in August too.


----------



## adrianna_sarah

n2mm said:


> Soooo Sad!  I just got a call from Vero Beach.  We are arriving in 2 weeks and booked the Seafood Buffet for Thursday Oct. 17th.  Effective Oct. 10th the Seafood Buffet has been cancelled.....ugh......  This was one of the highlights of our last trip and couldn't wait to do it again.



Effective October 10th... we have a reservation for October 10, but have not received a call.  Does this mean that October 10 is the last one?  Perhaps I should call as well.


----------



## n2mm

adrianna_sarah said:


> Effective October 10th... we have a reservation for October 10, but have not received a call.  Does this mean that October 10 is the last one?  Perhaps I should call as well.



Not sure if Oct. 10th is the last one or not.  I called and spoke with the folks there and booked Sonya's for that night.  772-234-2180 is the number that was direct to the dining folks.


----------



## adrianna_sarah

Thanks for the phone number.  I just called, and October 10 is the last one.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Hopefully

Thank you for the beach update. I feel better and I will continue to plan for the best.
I too am disappointed in the lack of a seafood buffet. The Member Website continues to state it will be offered through November 21,2013. 
I am looking forward to a week at Vero


----------



## KodakFigment

Not sure what you mean by a ledge. We just got back and there was a significant drop as you entered the water. Probably 10 to 15 inches in most places. It seems to be formed by the waves and is more treacherous during high tide. It varies as you go up and down the beach. Be careful entering and exiting. SIL broke her toe on Friday coming out.


----------



## Hopefully

KodakFigment said:


> Not sure what you mean by a ledge. We just got back and there was a significant drop as you entered the water. Probably 10 to 15 inches in most places. It seems to be formed by the waves and is more treacherous during high tide. It varies as you go up and down the beach. Be careful entering and exiting. SIL broke her toe on Friday coming out.



Thanks for the update. 
I wasn't specifically asking about the entry into the Ocean and the drops there that are dynamic.
When we were last in Vero, 2 yrs ago, there was an 8 or more foottall  "wall of sand" to get down to the water. I have pictures on the earlier VB thread.  It was a true ledge, and I would be unable to manage it now.


----------



## modisneychick

I know the drop off you are referring to,  and you will be happy to know it is completely gone.  There is a nice gentle slope,  no issues at all (we were there in July).  Enjoy!


----------



## adrianna_sarah

I'm here!  This place is amazing.  Thanks for all of the good advice.  Last seafood buffet of the season is tomorrow.


----------



## mmmagic7754

adrianna_sarah said:


> I'm here!  This place is amazing.  Thanks for all of the good advice.  Last seafood buffet of the season is tomorrow.



We love Vero also..did a 3 night pre-cruise a few years back and enjoyed it. Just spent 7 nights there with a day trip to WDW.Hit 3 parks and Hoop Dee Doo in one day LOL:cheer2 Can't wait for next trip. LOVED SONYA'S


----------



## adrianna_sarah

mmmagic7754 said:


> We love Vero also..did a 3 night pre-cruise a few years back and enjoyed it. Just spent 7 nights there with a day trip to WDW.Hit 3 parks and Hoop Dee Doo in one day LOL:cheer2 Can't wait for next trip. LOVED SONYA'S



We will be having a date night at Sonya's on Friday while the kids go to their program.  

My ten year old son is so impressed, he can't wait to get to the beach.  We were just discussing whether or not we could spend seven days here and stay busy.  I think so.  This stay is four nights, but the first was a wash because we got in so late.  Anyway, our expectations have been exceeded across the board.  My children have already been recognized by name by both the lifeguards and the youth program staff and this is the beginning of full day #2.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

adrianna_sarah said:


> We will be having a date night at Sonya's on Friday while the kids go to their program.
> 
> My ten year old son is so impressed, he can't wait to get to the beach.  We were just discussing whether or not we could spend seven days here and stay busy.  I think so.  This stay is four nights, but the first was a wash because we got in so late.  Anyway, our expectations have been exceeded across the board.  My children have already been recognized by name by both the lifeguards and the youth program staff and this is the beginning of full day #2.



Keep posting your experience


----------



## adrianna_sarah

Something of note, the refillable cups do have the RFID.  Also, if you buy a disposable cup, it has a RFID tag on it and can be refilled up to three times in a certain time span.  We think it is either 90 minutes or two hours.  When you refill, the machine tells you how many refills and how much time is remaining on your paper cup.  

Red flag has been out on the beach the whole length of our stay, but today's waves weren't bad.  It rained during the night on Tuesday into early Wednesday morning, but otherwise the weather has been breezy and warm.  

We had dinner at Squid Lips Wednesday night and though that the food was very good.  Last night's buffet was so so.  The crab legs were fairly soft shelled and difficult to get into.  Too soft for the cracker to be useful and too hard for bare fingers.  Husband was looking forward to the beef tips, but disliked the thick gravy that they were served in.  More of a stew and very well done.  For the $105 price of feeding two adults and two kids w/tip, I think we'll make a different decision next time.  Sonya's is tonight.  

We have so far participated in the Unbirthday Party, shark tooth necklace making, a craft with Mrs. Rita, and the campfire.  We have been impressed with the activities staff.  We also went on the wildlife walk this AM with Barbie, which was quite informative.  She said that the most recent turtle nest was laid a week ago and that several are still actively hatching though late season nests are more likely to be infertile.  

Tomorrow we depart for the Disney Fantasy.  We have loved our time at Vero Beach and hope to back soon.


----------



## byejou

adrianna_sarah said:


> Something of note, the refillable cups do have the RFID.  Also, if you buy a disposable cup, it has a RFID tag on it and can be refilled up to three times in a certain time span.  We think it is either 90 minutes or two hours.  When you refill, the machine tells you how many refills and how much time is remaining on your paper cup.
> 
> Red flag has been out on the beach the whole length of our stay, but today's waves weren't bad.  It rained during the night on Tuesday into early Wednesday morning, but otherwise the weather has been breezy and warm.
> 
> We had dinner at Squid Lips Wednesday night and though that the food was very good.  Last night's buffet was so so.  The crab legs were fairly soft shelled and difficult to get into.  Too soft for the cracker to be useful and too hard for bare fingers.  Husband was looking forward to the beef tips, but disliked the thick gravy that they were served in.  More of a stew and very well done.  For the $105 price of feeding two adults and two kids w/tip, I think we'll make a different decision next time.  Sonya's is tonight.
> 
> We have so far participated in the Unbirthday Party, shark tooth necklace making, a craft with Mrs. Rita, and the campfire.  We have been impressed with the activities staff.  We also went on the wildlife walk this AM with Barbie, which was quite informative.  She said that the most recent turtle nest was laid a week ago and that several are still actively hatching though late season nests are more likely to be infertile.
> 
> Tomorrow we depart for the Disney Fantasy.  We have loved our time at Vero Beach and hope to back soon.




About the cups, I'm wondering if I purchase one in WDW at OKW for 14 days will I be able to use it at Vero?  We are doing WDW/DCL/Vero starting 10/31.


----------



## adrianna_sarah

byejou said:


> About the cups, I'm wondering if I purchase one in WDW at OKW for 14 days will I be able to use it at Vero?  We are doing WDW/DCL/Vero starting 10/31.




Can't say.  The sign seemed to imply that there was a price for one day, two days, three days, or length of stay.  Don't know if this system is connected with the one at WDW.  

BTW, Sonya's was awesome.  One of the best dinners that we've had on Disney property.  We had the character breakfast this morning, an that was good as well.  Family style as most WDW character breakfasts tend to be.


----------



## Lenc324

I really liked the Kilted Mermaid


----------



## Lenc324

Life guards and slide were open until 6pm


----------



## Lenc324

I really would like to see Disney come down or eliminate the price on beach chair rentals.  I think it's a ridiculous price.


----------



## vakamalua

We want to have dinner at Sonya's on Friday night, November 9.  When should we make a reservation?  Is it too soon now (a bit less than four weeks)?

Thanks


----------



## robhawk

vakamalua said:


> We want to have dinner at Sonya's on Friday night, November 9.  When should we make a reservation?  Is it too soon now (a bit less than four weeks)?
> 
> Thanks



Never too early! You can always cancel if something comes up.


----------



## Hopefully

At Vero now. Everything is beautiful. We are in an OVIR. I was surprised to find triple white sheets in place of bedspreads. 
We ate in the Green Cabin room last night & watched NFL games. Good burgers but i think their were feared choices than 2 years ago. 
We are checking out Sunday 10/20. We have 2 beach chairs & an umbrella to pass forward to someone arriving. Let me know if you can use them.


----------



## sneil

Hopefully said:


> At Vero now. Everything is beautiful. We are in an OVIR. I was surprised to find triple white sheets in place of bedspreads.
> We ate in the Green Cabin room last night & watched NFL games. Good burgers but i think their were feared choices than 2 years ago.
> We are checking out Sunday 10/20. We have 2 beach chairs & an umbrella to pass forward to someone arriving. Let me know if you can use them.



We are newbies to this site. My family is headed to Vero Beach resort on Saturday, October 19th. This will be our first trip as DVC members and we are all super excited! We would LOVE to take those chairs and umbrella off your hands.  We were planning on purchasing some when we got there and then leaving them for someone else, so we would be sure to pass them forward when we leave on Oct 26th.

We are staying in a 1br. We will be travelling with another family as well who are staying in a 2br. We are hoping to end up in the same building as our friends. They are not DVC members.


----------



## byejou

Hopefully said:


> At Vero now. Everything is beautiful. We are in an OVIR. I was surprised to find triple white sheets in place of bedspreads.
> We ate in the Green Cabin room last night & watched NFL games. Good burgers but i think their were feared choices than 2 years ago.
> We are checking out Sunday 10/20. We have 2 beach chairs & an umbrella to pass forward to someone arriving. Let me know if you can use them.



Would love to take the chairs and umbrella from you but we don't check in til 11/7.  Will guest services hold them if I PM my name and check in info?  Then I will pass them on also.


----------



## Hopefully

byejou said:


> Would love to take the chairs and umbrella from you but we don't check in til 11/7.  Will guest services hold them if I PM my name and check in info?  Then I will pass them on also.


I will check with guest services today. Can you send me your full name & check in info. Hope it works out


----------



## Hopefully

I checked with Guest Services. They will not store the chairs until 11/07. Sorry. Anyone coming next week?
We ate at Shutters last night. Dinner was great, but the menu choices are about 1/3 to 1/2 of what is on the current DVC Member website. We are disappointed. Talked to Manager who said "new chef". 
Weather has been very nice. Water is warm, but on the rough side. I grew up swimming in Atlantic waves but I did not go in the water yesterday.  We are enjoying our restful week very much here.


----------



## sneil

Hopefully said:


> I checked with Guest Services. They will not store the chairs until 11/07. Sorry. Anyone coming next week?
> We ate at Shutters last night. Dinner was great, but the menu choices are about 1/3 to 1/2 of what is on the current DVC Member website. We are disappointed. Talked to Manager who said "new chef".
> Weather has been very nice. Water is warm, but on the rough side. I grew up swimming in Atlantic waves but I did not go in the water yesterday.  We are enjoying our restful week very much here.



We are there next week. We arrive on Saturday and would LOVE to take the chairs and umbrella off your hands. I tried to PM you, but since I am new to this, I don't have 10 posts yet, so it won't let me. We could pick the chairs up from you either Saturday night or Sunday. Whichever works best for you. We have requested to stay in Building 14. We will then try and pass them forward to someone else when we leave. We are getting very excited! This will be our first time in a Disney Resort!!


----------



## Hopefully

I sent you a PM worth my email to arrange to meet you Sunday PM


----------



## sneil

email sent! Thanks Hopefully!


----------



## byejou

Hopefully said:


> I checked with Guest Services. They will not store the chairs until 11/07. Sorry. Anyone coming next week?
> We ate at Shutters last night. Dinner was great, but the menu choices are about 1/3 to 1/2 of what is on the current DVC Member website. We are disappointed. Talked to Manager who said "new chef".
> Weather has been very nice. Water is warm, but on the rough side. I grew up swimming in Atlantic waves but I did not go in the water yesterday.  We are enjoying our restful week very much here.



Shucks, oh, well.  If anyone will be there on 11/7, we can pick them up then if they are passed down.  Thank you for checking!!!!!


----------



## Hopefully

Our wonderful week continues. Weather has been perfect.  We basically head down to the beach between 9:30 - 10 until about 4  we have chairs , an umbrella &  a beach bag with necessities & A cooler bag with drinks & sandwiches.  Ocean is warm & calmer today. 
Yesterday was an adventure on the beach as there were dozens - scores of fish chased by sharks.  No swimming in the ocean in the PM.
We ate at Shutters again last night. It was okay , not great. We are trying Sonya's to nite 
We also ate at Capt Hiram's,  Squid Lips this week. Both were again - okay not great. 
We will be so sad to head home Sunday. 
Since our Home Resort is BCV, & F &  W is our love. We are quickly looking at our 11 month window.  We think we will agin do 5 nites BCV F. & W. Followed by 5 nites here next Oct   
We love Vero as well


----------



## DPickering

Booked for Jan 5-12 and just learned the pool will be closed that week! Our son was so excited about the pirate ship. Not sure what to do now. Wondering if we should try to switch to something around WDW and spend the week at the parks.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DPickering said:


> Booked for Jan 5-12 and just learned the pool will be closed that week! Our son was so excited about the pirate ship. Not sure what to do now. Wondering if we should try to switch to something around WDW and spend the week at the parks.



There are community room activities that are scheduled, beach activities, mini golf, bike riding, but if you were going to spend lots of time at the pool, that's a huge disappointment.  The weather isn't always pool weather in January, but a dip now and then is nice. In January 2012, the hot tub was closed and it was way too cool for me to use the pool.  In January this year we did enjoy both.

I would try to get on WDW property.

DH & I have a VB stay scheduled later in January.


----------



## DPickering

bobbiwoz said:


> There are community room activities that are scheduled, beach activities, mini golf, bike riding, but if you were going to spend lots of time at the pool, that's a huge disappointment.  The weather isn't always pool weather in January, but a dip now and then is nice. In January 2012, the hot tub was closed and it was way too cool for me to use the pool.  In January this year we did enjoy both.  I would try to get on WDW property.  DH & I have a VB stay scheduled later in January.



Activities sound like fun but I don't want to have to explain to him every day that he can't go swimming, can't go on the pirate ship. We were going to bring his wetsuit and I think we were all looking forward to using that pool.

 Ahh well, another time. It was booked via RCI so we can pay a penalty and switch to somewhere like Silver Lake. We'll just have to suffer and go to WDW instead. Oh darn. 

Ty for the feedback!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DPickering said:


> Activities sound like fun but I don't want to have to explain to him every day that he can't go swimming, can't go on the pirate ship. We were going to bring his wetsuit and I think we were all looking forward to using that pool.
> 
> Ahh well, another time. It was booked via RCI so we can pay a penalty and switch to somewhere like Silver Lake. We'll just have to suffer and go to WDW instead. Oh darn.
> 
> Ty for the feedback!



Enjoy your January Vacation...wherever you decide!


----------



## garnet1240

Hopefully said:


> Yesterday was an adventure on the beach as there were dozens - scores of fish chased by sharks.  No swimming in the ocean in the PM.


----------



## Hopefully

No more sharks yesterday!! It was a beautiful beach day & the water is warm. 
Dinner at Sonya's was AWE. SOME. T catch of the day was Swordfish & it was out of this world good. DH has the rib eye which he said was excellent as well. 
Unfortunately we head home today. One good thing we do get to watch the Red Sox in the World Series. GO SOX!!!


----------



## kgeary

DPickering said:


> Booked for Jan 5-12 and just learned the pool will be closed that week! Our son was so excited about the pirate ship. Not sure what to do now. Wondering if we should try to switch to something around WDW and spend the week at the parks.



First trip as DVC members and with our 3 boys can't believe no one notified us that the pool will be closed


----------



## DPickering

kgeary said:


> First trip as DVC members and with our 3 boys can't believe no one notified us that the pool will be closed




I actually called them a month or two ago and made a request for a certain unit. Person I talked to was super nice, gave me a lot of useful info and said nothing about the pool. Thank goodness I checked the website.

And bobbiwoz, right back at ya.


----------



## WDW-BWV

Without the pool or the beach (why did they go here when it's so much nicer 40 miles north ..the sand is softer)  VB is just a nice landscaped motel that a bunch of us  pay the maintenance fees for!

Take the family to the WDW -- you have all of the extras without having to go to a park!


----------



## sneil

We are here until Saturday the 26th. We have an umbrella and 2 chairs that will be available to pass on if anyone is interested in them.


----------



## EllNat11

We will be arriving Saturday. Any recommendations either on resort or nearby that are good for a 20 month old?  Other than swim and sand of course!


----------



## MrsM

We'll be spending two nights at Vero after our 4 night cruise, December 5 and 6.  We're a family of 6 and when I originally booked there were no 2BR available but I was able to call yesterday and switch from two inn rooms to a 2BR!  Should be a nice relaxing trip after our WDW/DCL days!  Hoping the weather is nice and we can enjoy the pool, we were there over Thanksgiving last year and the first part of the week was a little too chilly for me!  The 5th is my DD's birthday, does anyone know if we can order a cake from Shutters if we decide to eat there?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Heading back to Vero for Thanksgiving week.  It has become our family tradition and we LOVE LOVE LOVE being there for Thanksgiving.

That being said, I have been trying to make dining reservations...and UGH...everything keeps routing me back to Central Dining (the same number you call for making WDW dining reservations).  The CMs know nothing about Vero.  And if you happen to get a seasoned CM who does know about VB, they still have a really, really hard time making reservations.  The CM I just spoke with told me that the restaurants are closed on Thanksgiving until 5pm.  Um, no.

So it took a while, but I finally was actually able to reach a real person who was actually standing at the front desk in Vero.  Phew.  And although she was absolutely lovely on the phone, she was not able to make dining reservations either!  She kept trying to transfer me back to the awful WDW dining reservation line.  I explained the situation and she finally understood.

She took my name and number and said she would have a manager call me back.  Hoping that will actually happen.

In the mean time...ROB, BOBBI....anyone have a better phone number to make dining reservations directly with the Vero staff?  The only number I have is the one listed in the first post of this thread.


----------



## sneil

A little cool here today, but the kids still made it into the pool. Tomorrow is our last full day. If anyone is interested in our chairs and umbrella please let me know. We could exchange them Friday night or Sat early in the morning.


----------



## Hopefully

sneil said:


> A little cool here today, but the kids still made it into the pool. Tomorrow is our last full day. If anyone is interested in our chairs and umbrella please let me know. We could exchange them Friday night or Sat early in the morning.



I hope you enjoyed the chairs and umbrella sneil!!!! I hopw you enjoyed your first DVC experience as much as we enjoy our repeat visits!!!
Last trip when I didn't have a response from someone here on the DIS we just found a family on the beach on our last day who were grateful to receive the chairs.
Thanks


----------



## sneil

Yes Hopefully! Thank you so much!  We will definitely try that as we have some beach toys to pass on as well.


----------



## TravelMama

Newbie to VB.   I just booked our spring break stay.  I'm excited and a little nervous.  We've never done a spring break trip to Florida, I guess have to go knowing the resort will probably be full & busy, right?  I have a few questions right now and I'm sure there will be more to come.  Thanks in advance for your help.
Does VB gift shop/bars/resturants accept Disney gift cards?
We are staying in the Inn, are there DVD players in the rooms? Do the kitchenette in these rooms include dishes or silverware? Any advice for spring break time?


----------



## dreamlinda

3DisneyKids said:


> Heading back to Vero for Thanksgiving week.  It has become our family tradition and we LOVE LOVE LOVE being there for Thanksgiving.
> 
> In the mean time...ROB, BOBBI....anyone have a better phone number to make dining reservations directly with the Vero staff?  The only number I have is the one listed in the first post of this thread.



Hi, I stopped at the front desk and they said to call 772-234-2007.  The extension for dining at the resort is X2180, but they only answer if they are open.  Hope this helps, they did acknowledge that the WDW dining number is hit and miss on getting a CM that is helpful.  Good Luck!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

dreamlinda said:


> Hi, I stopped at the front desk and they said to call 772-234-2007.  The extension for dining at the resort is X2180, but they only answer if they are open.  Hope this helps, they did acknowledge that the WDW dining number is hit and miss on getting a CM that is helpful.  Good Luck!!



Thanks for helping out with the info


----------



## DisDaydreamer

DPickering said:


> I actually called them a month or two ago and made a request for a certain unit. Person I talked to was super nice, gave me a lot of useful info and said nothing about the pool. Thank goodness I checked the website.
> 
> And bobbiwoz, right back at ya.



Do we know that the Pirate ship area is closed?  It is actually a separate area from the pool.  I've been trying to find something online, but have lost the link to the closed pool announcements.


----------



## codyvt

Does anyone know the dates of the pool closure?  we are supposed to be there 12/30 - 1/4.  I will be bummed if they don't have the NYE pool party...


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am glad dreamlinda did post a way to book dining.  

I just checked the offerings at McKee gardens in Vero Beach.  Last winter they had Frabel glass art, this year, beginning January 4, they will have the Seward Johnson Sculpture Exhibit.

http://www.mckeegarden.org

It's a lovely place, not too large, it takes about an hour to visit.
Admission Fees - October 31st - April 30th

Adults - $12.00
Seniors - $11.00
Children (3-12) - $5.00
Children under 3 - FREE
School Group*** - $1.00 per child
Tour Group*** - General Admission
Members - FREE

Bobbi


----------



## codyvt

Never mind! Pool closure is set for 1/6 - February for anyone who needed the info.


----------



## PammyK

Just booked my annual Memorial Day trip to Vero, 5/24/14-5/30/14.    Now I just have to wait 7 months to actually be there.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

dreamlinda said:


> Hi, I stopped at the front desk and they said to call 772-234-2007.  The extension for dining at the resort is X2180, but they only answer if they are open.  Hope this helps, they did acknowledge that the WDW dining number is hit and miss on getting a CM that is helpful.  Good Luck!!



Thank you so much for posting this.  I so appreciate you taking the time to walk to the front desk and ask!  Very kind of you.

Thank being said...aaaargh!  The x2180 puts you right back into central dining reservations at WDW.

And while the CM at the front desk who answered the phone was lovely, she could not help with making a dining reservation.  This is maddening to not be able to make a simple dining reservation.  I think I will try MS next and see how far I get there.


----------



## GrumpyPOTFH

codyvt said:


> Never mind! Pool closure is set for 1/6 - February for anyone who needed the info.



Question, how far into February is the Pool to be closed?


----------



## Tink316

Hi,

We arrive on Saturday for the week  and are bringing friends who have never been to VB.

I've been searching, but have been unable to find, the water temp at the beach/resort for this time of year.  Anyone know? 

Hoping the weather cooperates and surf is good as we have chatted up the beach so much.   If all else fails, we'll just drink margaritas by the pool! 

Thanks for any info.  

T


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Tink316 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We arrive on Saturday for the week  and are bringing friends who have never been to VB.
> 
> I've been searching, but have been unable to find, the water temp at the beach/resort for this time of year.  Anyone know?
> 
> Hoping the weather cooperates and surf is good as we have chatted up the beach so much.   If all else fails, we'll just drink margaritas by the pool!
> 
> Thanks for any info.
> 
> T



The chart for this is in the first post of this thread.    Actually, just click here and scroll down to near the end of the post.


----------



## EllNat11

Tink316 said:


> Hi,  We arrive on Saturday for the week  and are bringing friends who have never been to VB.  I've been searching, but have been unable to find, the water temp at the beach/resort for this time of year.  Anyone know?   Hoping the weather cooperates and surf is good as we have chatted up the beach so much.   If all else fails, we'll just drink margaritas by the pool!   Thanks for any info.  T



We are here now. It's been low to mid 80s out since we got here Saturday. Not sure the specific water temp but wading in the waves the water has been really comfortable!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Reiterating VB pool closure.

From MS..

The pool and spa will be closed at Vero Beach from 1/10 to 2/6!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Another shout out for someone to take over the VB info thread for 2014.  It is easier than you think.  I will help.  Here are my top prospects and the # of posts on the thread this year.

PammyK  37 
goofy4tink  29 
bobbiwoz  28 
dwelty  20 
tchrrx  20 
dreamlinda  19 
WolfpackFan  19 
Hopefully  17 
laughinplace199  15 
shburks  14 
okw2012  13 
caralyn817  10 
backyardponder  10 
mmmagic7754  10 
tofubeast  10 

How about it.  One of you VB lovers willing to take the reigns for 2014?  Again, I will help get you going.  The rest is practically on cruise control!


----------



## Tink316

Doh!   Thanks for the link DisDaydeamer (aka Rob) and EllNat11.  

3 days and counting -- can't wait!! 

T


----------



## tofubeast

DisDaydreamer said:


> Another shout out for someone to take over the VB info thread for 2014.  It is easier than you think.  I will help.  Here are my top prospects and the # of posts on the thread this year.
> 
> PammyK  37
> goofy4tink  29
> bobbiwoz  28
> dwelty  20
> tchrrx  20
> dreamlinda  19
> WolfpackFan  19
> Hopefully  17
> laughinplace199  15
> shburks  14
> okw2012  13
> caralyn817  10
> backyardponder  10
> mmmagic7754  10
> tofubeast  10
> 
> How about it.  One of you VB lovers willing to take the reigns for 2014?  Again, I will help get you going.  The rest is practically on cruise control!



Thanks for the shout out, but I am not a DVC owner and I only have one trip to VB planned (for curiosity sake).


----------



## DisDaydreamer

tofubeast said:


> Thanks for the shout out, but I am not a DVC owner and I only have one trip to VB planned (for curiosity sake).



Okay, then I'll look for you for the 2015 thread   let'm look then set the hook.


----------



## tofubeast

DisDaydreamer said:


> Okay, then I'll look for you for the 2015 thread   let'm look then set the hook.



Hah that's fair!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

From an e- mail from MS that came today.

We understand your wish to know more about the refurbishments going on 
during your January 2014 stay and we offer your the following 
information.

The following refurbishments will take place at DISNEY'S VERO BEACH 
Resort from Monday, January 6, 2014 through Monday, February 10, 2014.*

*Subject to change.

Vero Beach Pool, Pool Spa and Pirate's Plunge Pool Slide will be closed 
for refurbishments. This will not affect the Tiger Lilly Wet Deck, Port 
Holes Miniature Golf, Community Hall, Blinkers Arcade, Bleachers Bar 
and Grill or Eb & Flos Rentals.

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance. 

Thank you,

Donna

Member Services | Online Communications


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Tink316 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We arrive on Saturday for the week  and are bringing friends who have never been to VB.
> 
> I've been searching, but have been unable to find, the water temp at the beach/resort for this time of year.  Anyone know?
> 
> Hoping the weather cooperates and surf is good as we have chatted up the beach so much.   If all else fails, we'll just drink margaritas by the pool!
> 
> Thanks for any info.
> 
> T



We were there on Sunday and Monday and I believe the water temperature was listed at 79 degrees on the board outside of the beach rental area.


----------



## GrumpyPOTFH

bobbiwoz said:


> From an e- mail from MS that came today.
> 
> We understand your wish to know more about the refurbishments going on
> during your January 2014 stay and we offer your the following
> information.
> 
> The following refurbishments will take place at DISNEY'S VERO BEACH
> Resort from Monday, January 6, 2014 through Monday, February 10, 2014.*
> 
> *Subject to change.
> 
> Vero Beach Pool, Pool Spa and Pirate's Plunge Pool Slide will be closed
> for refurbishments. This will not affect the Tiger Lilly Wet Deck, Port
> Holes Miniature Golf, Community Hall, Blinkers Arcade, Bleachers Bar
> and Grill or Eb & Flos Rentals.
> 
> Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Donna
> 
> Member Services | Online Communications



Thanks for this information, we are to start our stay on Feb. 16,  So hopefully all will be done.


----------



## EllNat11

Just got home today from a week in Vero!  We were originally to do 3 nights in a studio at Vero then 4 in a 1br at Saratoga. My daughter had so much fun and we loved it so much that we called member services on our second day, cancelled out SSR reservation and upgraded to a 1 br at Vero for the full week. We fell in love!  Can't wait to go back!

Was slightly disappointed that they don't do in room dining anymore - that would have been nice for the night we got into town. The ocean more than made up for it though!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

EllNat11 said:


> Just got home today from a week in Vero!  We were originally to do 3 nights in a studio at Vero then 4 in a 1br at Saratoga. My daughter had so much fun and we loved it so much that we called member services on our second day, cancelled out SSR reservation and upgraded to a 1 br at Vero for the full week. We fell in love!  Can't wait to go back!
> 
> Was slightly disappointed that they don't do in room dining anymore - that would have been nice for the night we got into town. The ocean more than made up for it though!



So glad you had a great time   We haven't been to VB for a couple years so I didn't know room service wasn't offered any more.  That said, we had been going down to Shutters and ordering "Take-Out" meals and bringing them back to our room.  Better than room service in our opinion.   Hope they still allow that on our next May visit.


----------



## RSHEALAND

Just booked our Oct 2014 stay


----------



## tofubeast

We will be there next week.  Hopefully will have some new pics to post here and I will try to take pics of the menus etc.


----------



## disbound09

RSHEALAND said:


> beach chair rentals are $7 per day, beach umbrellas $10 per day and cabanas $12 per day



Great info, we are visiting June 14th-20th lucky enough to land a Cottage.  Curious if you can bring your own chairs umbrellas and whether there is a BBQ grill for each cottage or a grill in a common area to use.


----------



## robhawk

disbound09 said:


> Great info, we are visiting June 14th-20th lucky enough to land a Cottage.  Curious if you can bring your own chairs umbrellas and whether there is a BBQ grill for each cottage or a grill in a common area to use.



Yes you can bring your own beach stuff!
There is a common area to grill. It is over by the campfire. I don't know if there is one on the other end of the resort.


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

disbound09 said:


> Great info, we are visiting June 14th-20th lucky enough to land a Cottage.  Curious if you can bring your own chairs umbrellas and whether there is a BBQ grill for each cottage or a grill in a common area to use.



We have a cottage booked for June 20-23 for my b-day celebration! Too funny as we may well get the cottage you are checking out of!! 
Can't wait to see the cottage, it will be our first stay in a grand villa!


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

robhawk said:


> Yes you can bring your own beach stuff! There is a common area to grill. It is over by the campfire. I don't know if there is one on the other end of the resort.



Are they gas grills?


----------



## robhawk

Charcoal grills


----------



## plutospalforever

Hi all!!! Just booked our first visit to Disney Vero for week of August 2!

I have been reading the thread and thank you for all the info. I hope this thread is continued for 2014!!!!


----------



## disbound09

SCDizneyDawn said:


> We have a cottage booked for June 20-23 for my b-day celebration! Too funny as we may well get the cottage you are checking out of!!
> Can't wait to see the cottage, it will be our first stay in a grand villa!


I  am hoping to be gifted with some beach chairs and whatnot.  If so I will pass it forward to you.  Happy Birthday.


----------



## tofubeast

Having a great visit at Vero! Taking lots of pics for this thread. Santa Goofy is out today for a rare treat on Thanksgiving taking pics with guests in the lobby.


----------



## Tink6666

We are booked for an ocean view inn room June 22 & 23  we then are heading to WDW for 5 nights    the teenagers can't wait for a couple beach days!!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Still looking for someone to take over the 2014 thread.  Really need some new blood to get things juiced back up.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

I Can kill a thread with a single post...


----------



## RSHEALAND

Sunrise from beach March 2013


----------



## KristiP

Our family is going June 15-20th


----------



## tofubeast

DisDaydreamer said:


> I Can kill a thread with a single post...


----------



## DisDaydreamer

RSHEALAND said:


> Sunrise from beach March 2013



Beautiful pic


----------



## NYDisneyGal

3DisneyKids said:


> Thank you so much for posting this.  I so appreciate you taking the time to walk to the front desk and ask!  Very kind of you.
> 
> Thank being said...aaaargh!  The x2180 puts you right back into central dining reservations at WDW.
> .



We are trying Vero for the first time, arriving just before Christmas. To make dining reservations, just call 772-234-2180. You have to call when someone is there, however, or it will ring to member services and they can't help you. I've found most success calling around 11 am. 

Because we typically go to WDW for Christmas, I called to make dining reservations back in June and the CM very nicely chuckled and told me I could relax a bit. They didn't even know which restaurants would be open or which buffets would be offered during the holiday. I was able to make reservations in October with no difficulty. Needless to say, this is going to be quite different than our typical Christmas vacation with 7-day park hoppers.

If anyone has any off-site dining or touristy-type recommendations to make, I'm "all ears" Our sons are 22, 20 and 12 and will be most interested in local wildlife (ie., lizards, alligators) and sleeping.


----------



## bobvb22

Calling for dinner might be better after 5.  The restaurant at vb is not open for lunch.  So most likely need to call in evening. 

My kids are near same age.  Their favorites are captain Hiram's, Mobay, squid lips, mulligans in Sebastian, riverside grill.  All for the most part steak and seafood. Mobay is very interesting and very good Jamaican.


----------



## tofubeast

Just an FYI as we learned this while at Vero last week. * Reservations for dining at Vero are now handled over the WDW Dining 800 number.  *

This is a new change in the last couple of weeks.  It is causing frustration for some who work at Shutters because (as we experienced), the CM at the dining line first told us that Shutters was not available for dinner that night.  Had we not reminded them we were not looking at Shutters at CBR (rather the Vero Shutters), we would have not known that there certainly was availability.


----------



## jcjen519

Does anyone have a suggestion for car service from mlb? Won't need a car, rest of family will be driving down. This change in plans is last min. We have done the shuttle before but would rather not again unless it will really cost the 495 one way for the drive to the resort. Thanks for any help!
 Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KristiP

We are going this summer and staying in a one bedroom which building should I request and what floor I thought read on here building 12 or 15 and the 3rd floor and when do you request


----------



## robhawk

We had building 12 third floor last trip. Requesting same in February. Had a pretty good view of the ocean. Nice & quiet!


----------



## OKWJan

Off site suggestions of things to see- The McCarty treasure museum at the Sebastian inlet State Park and the Navy Seal museum in Ft Pierce.  Both very interesting.

Off site eating, our favorites are Riverside Cafe in Vero, squid Lips, Mulligans in Sebastian.  Everyone has their own favorites though.


----------



## PammyK

NYDisneyGal said:


> If anyone has any off-site dining or touristy-type recommendations to make, I'm "all ears" Our sons are 22, 20 and 12 and will be most interested in local wildlife (ie., lizards, alligators) and sleeping.


We tried Vittorio's for the first time back in September and really enjoyed their pizza - some of the best I've had since moving to Florida.  Traditional strip mall pizzaria with good food at good prices.  The closest location to the resort is near the Publix a couple lights north of the Wabasso Causeway on US1.  I believe they also deliver.  I know Orchid Island Pizza is closer and many people seem to like them but the one time I got something there, it made me sick so I cannot recommend it.  For breakfast, I always make a trip to Country Ham N Egg for a diner style breakfast at a reasonable price.  JP Matty also has inexpensive breakfast but I prefer Country Ham N Egg so maybe try JP Matty for lunch (they're only open for breakfast and lunch).  

Either of the local treasure museums is a good way to spend an hour or so.  Mel Fisher's is in Sebastian off of Rt1, not far from Captain Hiram's while McLarty Treasure Museum is off A1A, right on the beach.  Each features an informational video but while McLarty's exhibit gives more of a historical/educational perspective, Fisher's focus is on the treasure hunt and the treasure itself.  McLarty also has a lovely boardwalk path through the scrub to the dunes where an observation platform overlooks a gorgeous swath of the beach.  

McKee Botanical Gardens is also beautiful, but might be a bit boring for the boys, especially the youngest.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We gave up most of our January stay at VB due to the pool, hot tub closing.  We intend to go to McKees garden and perhaps Al's Family Farm to see an orange processing plant during the time we are there. 

I hate the fact that they are doing the work during the high point cost time.

Bobbi


----------



## tofubeast

Finally getting around to sharing some of my pics from our first stay at Vero this past T-Day!  Hope you like a LOT of pictures! Sorry if the menus are kind of hard to see, but thought you'd appreciate seeing some updated menus!  
















Santa Goofy and Donald were out in the lobby for a special meet and greet on T-Day. I was told this was a special rare treat. There was barely a line! 






Decorated lobby: 
















Sea turtle ornaments: 
















From on top of the 'lighthouse' water slide: 





















View from our building 12 studio balcony: 











Campfire (lots of Boom Chicka Booms and S'mores!) 






*More in next post...*


----------



## tofubeast

Island Grove Packing Co. (gift shop).  Pin trading takes place in here during afternoons. Show your WDW AP, and you can get a discount on merch like you would at WDW resort. This is also where you can borrow DVDs to bring back to your room. 

I hadn't seen a lot of pics online, so I went a little crazy. 














































*Last batch in next post!*


----------



## tofubeast

Sonya's and Shutters were both open for a Thanksgiving buffet.  Both shared the same banquet room where the buffet spread was maintained.


























Shutters:















Sure was empty! When would you see a character breakfast like this at WDW? (I was told this was not the norm!)




















Sonya's















Green Cabin Room:


----------



## tofubeast

I wanted to add that we had a great (and cheap!) breakfast at Mrs Mac's Fill'in Station in Vero.  Also great oranges to take home at Poinsietta's in Vero.  Nice huge children's playground in downtown Vero.   

Unfortunately, we didn't really walk around the part of Vero by the ocean, but took a quick drive just to say we saw it. 

Time at the resort was special. CMs were very sweet and we loved the campfire. The CM said the record for a guest was 27 S'Mores.  YIKES!!!! Great pin trading in the afternoon. CMs believe they will get magic bands ( for room entry and charging) sometime later in '14. 

Overall, had a nice little visit. Will return someday in the future.


----------



## DSCRDis

Thank you tofubeast for posting all the pictures.  

We are heading there (our home resort) in JUNE 2014 for our first DVC trip EVER.  
Sale went through just last week so we are set in deluxe studio and wait listed for one bedroom villa!! 

Looks beautiful and we can't wait!


----------



## robhawk

DSCRDis said:


> Thank you tofubeast for posting all the pictures.
> 
> We are heading there (our home resort) in JUNE 2014 for our first DVC trip EVER.
> Sale went through just last week so we are set in deluxe studio and wait listed for one bedroom villa!!
> 
> Looks beautiful and we can't wait!


Welcome to the disboards!
Last time we were there we were in a deluxe studio. We loved it! In February we are in a one bedroom! Can't wait!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Loved, loved your pictures tofubeast!  We are less than a month away from our short January stay.  I've been to the character breakfast twice, and it was busy and fun!  Would do it again.


----------



## Melissa&Shawn

Forgive me if this has been posted before, but we are looking at staying at a Deluxe Studio in April over my daughter's spring break.  We usually stay in WDW but want something more low key and relaxing.  It actually is pretty reasonable (no park tickets!) and just what we are looking for.  Unfortunately there is no 1 bedroom's available at Vero Beach and only Deluxe Studios.  The Disney website shows a REALLY small room.  We are used to 1 and 2 bedroom villas at WDW.  Does anyone have any photos of their Deluxe Studio room?  Or recommendations?  Would a Deluxe Studio be too small for a family of 4 (2 small kids and 2 adults).  My son should still be napping so we would be in the room a bit.  Would it be too tight and cramped?  We don't need a kitchen necessarily, just a little fridge to maybe put some milk and juice.  Thoughts?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## robhawk

Melissa&Shawn said:


> Forgive me if this has been posted before, but we are looking at staying at a Deluxe Studio in April over my daughter's spring break.  We usually stay in WDW but want something more low key and relaxing.  It actually is pretty reasonable (no park tickets!) and just what we are looking for.  Unfortunately there is no 1 bedroom's available at Vero Beach and only Deluxe Studios.  The Disney website shows a REALLY small room.  We are used to 1 and 2 bedroom villas at WDW.  Does anyone have any photos of their Deluxe Studio room?  Or recommendations?  Would a Deluxe Studio be too small for a family of 4 (2 small kids and 2 adults).  My son should still be napping so we would be in the room a bit.  Would it be too tight and cramped?  We don't need a kitchen necessarily, just a little fridge to maybe put some milk and juice.  Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



I may be a little tight. It is basically a good sized hotel room with a kitchenette. It has a dorm type fridge, sink, microwave, and coffee maker. It has a balcony where you can sit when your son naps.
We requested top floor building 12 and had a nice view of the ocean.
I will send you a PM if you want pictures of the room.


----------



## tofubeast

DSCRDis said:


> Thank you tofubeast for posting all the pictures.
> 
> We are heading there (our home resort) in JUNE 2014 for our first DVC trip EVER.
> Sale went through just last week so we are set in deluxe studio and wait listed for one bedroom villa!!
> 
> Looks beautiful and we can't wait!





bobbiwoz said:


> Loved, loved your pictures tofubeast!  We are less than a month away from our short January stay.  I've been to the character breakfast twice, and it was busy and fun!  Would do it again.



Thanks guys for your nice words!!  Enjoy your upcoming stays!


----------



## Melissa&Shawn

robhawk said:


> I may be a little tight. It is basically a good sized hotel room with a kitchenette. It has a dorm type fridge, sink, microwave, and coffee maker. It has a balcony where you can sit when your son naps. We requested top floor building 12 and had a nice view of the ocean. I will send you a PM if you want pictures of the room.



Thank you so much!  We played with some dates and found a Oceanside inn room that looks a bit roomier. I'm glad bass on your feedback. Thank you!!!


----------



## Melissa&Shawn

Another question. . 
Found a cheaper flight into Fort Lauderdale instead is West palm or Orlando. According to mapquest it is only 30 more minutes but when I called the from desk she said it could take us from 2 to 4 hours of driving??!!!  Has anyone flown into Fort Lauderdale instead?


----------



## Melissa&Shawn

Duplicate post. Sorry!


----------



## tofubeast

Melissa&Shawn said:


> Another question. .
> Found a cheaper flight into Fort Lauderdale instead is West palm or Orlando. According to mapquest it is only 30 more minutes but when I called the from desk she said it could take us from 2 to 4 hours of driving??!!!  Has anyone flown into Fort Lauderdale instead?



Not sure what you are asking... but if you are asking how far Ft. Lauderdale airport is from Vero... you are looking at about a 2.5 hr drive.


----------



## robhawk

Melissa&Shawn said:


> Thank you so much!  We played with some dates and found a Oceanside inn room that looks a bit roomier. I'm glad bass on your feedback. Thank you!!!



The view will be much better in an inn room. A little closer to the action too.
The deluxe studios are a bit larger than inn rooms though. 15 square feet.

Definitely a 2 1/2 hour ride from Fort Laudedale. MCO has always worked out best for us. Not a bad ride at all.


----------



## Melissa&Shawn

tofubeast said:


> Not sure what you are asking... but if you are asking how far Ft. Lauderdale airport is from Vero... you are looking at about a 2.5 hr drive.



Thanks. Orlando is around 1.5 hours, right?


----------



## Melissa&Shawn

robhawk said:


> The view will be much better in an inn room. A little closer to the action too. The deluxe studios are a bit larger than inn rooms though. 15 square feet.  Definitely a 2 1/2 hour ride from Fort Laudedale. MCO has always worked out best for us. Not a bad ride at all.



Hmmm when we tried to rethink it to MCO, it was almost $1000 more. . We are flying in the afternoon before and thinking about driving an hour or so and staying someplace a little cheaper before driving in the morning to the hotel and spending most of the day at the resort. Now I'm starting to think our "relaxing" vacation isn't worth the money right now. Was a last minute idea during my kindergartener's spring break. Going to keep our reservation for a couple more weeks and keep searching flights.


----------



## tofubeast

Melissa&Shawn said:


> Hmmm when we tried to rethink it to MCO, it was almost $1000 more. . We are flying in the afternoon before and thinking about driving an hour or so and staying someplace a little cheaper before driving in the morning to the hotel and spending most of the day at the resort. Now I'm starting to think our "relaxing" vacation isn't worth the money right now. Was a last minute idea during my kindergartener's spring break. Going to keep our reservation for a couple more weeks and keep searching flights.


  If you are renting a car, the drive up from FTL is easy on 95.   I live in that area. If you can get a flight out of PB, that's even closer. You could spend a night in FTL and drive up in the morning. A thousand dollar difference is huge. See how much one way flights are. Maybe you can fly in and out of diff airports.   I believe it's about an hour and a half or so to Orlando from Vero.


----------



## simbasmom2

Wow! I just read all of the posts. Thanks for the info. We were able to get a 2br for the end ofJuly this am! Excited! We will be bringing my parents and both of our teens are bringing a friend each. Looking forward to a relaxing vacation. This will be our 2nd trip using our DVC.


----------



## simbasmom2

Can someone please explain to difference between dedicated and lock off at vero? Does one have a chance at a better view? The CM on the phone said she thinks all of the 2br are non ocean view rooms. She also said that both types of rooms have a queen and pull out for the second bedroom. I was hoping for 2 queens. Thanks for your help. This is new to me. I am knowledgeable about DCL and the parks info, but feel helpless regarding Vero!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

simbasmom2 said:


> Can someone please explain to difference between dedicated and lock off at vero? Does one have a chance at a better view? The CM on the phone said she thinks all of the 2br are non ocean view rooms. She also said that both types of rooms have a queen and pull out for the second bedroom. I was hoping for 2 queens. Thanks for your help. This is new to me. I am knowledgeable about DCL and the parks info, but feel helpless regarding Vero!



The dedicated rooms are most likely NOT to have a view.  If you go to the first post of this thread there is a floor layout that will show you the lock-off units are closest to the ocean.  If you are on the third floor and either in building 12 or 15, I think you have a good chance at an ocean view.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Got a PM from a VB friend a few weeks back.  I have been away and just saw it tonight.  Maybe he/she will take over the thread for 2014... How about some loving words of encouragement for RSHEALAND   No pressure here, of course.


----------



## simbasmom2

Thank you! I switch dates this am and only a lock off was available. Glad now! Maybe I will luck out with a nice view.


----------



## PammyK

DisDaydreamer said:


> Got a PM from a VB friend a few weeks back.  I have been away and just saw it tonight.  Maybe he/she will take over the thread for 2014... How about some loving words of encouragement for RSHEALAND   No pressure here, of course.


RSHEALAND, we would love to have you take over the thread for 2014.  I promise to be supportive and as helpful as possible if you would be so awesome as to give Rob a break and keep our Vero Beach love alive for another year.


----------



## bobbiwoz

simbasmom2 said:


> Can someone please explain to difference between dedicated and lock off at vero? Does one have a chance at a better view? The CM on the phone said she thinks all of the 2br are non ocean view rooms. She also said that both types of rooms have a queen and pull out for the second bedroom. I was hoping for 2 queens. Thanks for your help. This is new to me. I am knowledgeable about DCL and the parks info, but feel helpless regarding Vero!



I was bummed too, but the dedicated 2 bedrooms at VB do only have 1 queen and a sleeper sofa in the second bedroom.  They do have the sleeper chair in the living room besides the sleeper sofa.

Bobbi


----------



## Avonlady1001

byejou said:


> About the cups, I'm wondering if I purchase one in WDW at OKW for 14 days will I be able to use it at Vero?  We are doing WDW/DCL/Vero starting 10/31.



Did you end up trying the mugs at Vero?  I was wondering the same thing...we'll be getting the mugs in September at BLT for length of stay & heading to Vero w/in the 14 days. 

Does anyone know if the RFID are connected?

This will be our first stay at VB!! Can't wait!


----------



## simbasmom2

Thanks Bobbi for the info!


----------



## DisDaydreamer

We have a new 2014 thread moderated by SHEALAND HERE http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3215686

THIS THREAD WILL BE CLOSED SOON PLEASE PLACE NEW POSTS ON THE NEW THREAD.

THANKS!


----------

